# Nisekoi by Komi Naoshi



## illmatic (Nov 6, 2011)

​


			
				Synopsis said:
			
		

> Serialization of Nisekoi



Story: Komi Naoshi
Art: Komi Naoshi
Genres: Action/Comedy/Romance/Shounen 
Status: 
Serialized In: 
Read Online - Ch.01: Promise

A Romantic Comedy from Komi Naoshi the mangaka of Double Arts. The plot synopsis given is from the oneshot but eh its close enough to the plot of the series till I or likely someone else comes up with a better one.

*Note*- Serialization of the same 'Nisekoi' published as a one-shot in Shueisha's seasonal Jump NEXT! magazine earlier this year.
-------------

I wouldn't call the story itself unique but its the return of KOMI NAOSHI in Weekly Jump


----------



## Blackmasta (Nov 6, 2011)

Sweet, I loved the one-shot for this series. I hope it does well.


----------



## MrCinos (Nov 6, 2011)

Ugh, how I hate this shit with lame childhood promises 

Otherwise it was decent, since it's from DA's mangaka I hope he'd make it more and more interesting in the next upcoming chapters.


----------



## Kirito (Nov 6, 2011)

I know it's childhood promises (urgh ) but given Naoshi's track record I'll give him benefit of the doubt.

EDIT: The main character is like a cross of Sanji and Tsuna, and I feel I've read the plot somewhere already. Like there were 2 people who made a promise, then it turns out they belonged to a Yakuza and a Mafia family who were at war, and the leaders of each faction gave their offspring for marriage or something like that.


----------



## illmatic (Nov 6, 2011)

3 people.  

You think Komi Naoshi yould get the benefit of the doubt and have more people sampling the manga. 

Wait, If its because people want to wait to see if Nisekoi makes it past 14 chapters first, I understand. 
-----------------


----------



## Velocity (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm a sucker for goofy humour... pek


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 12, 2011)

I haven't read the oneshot, but the first chapter is fun. Yes, the set-up isn't anything new but it still felt fresh, not taking itself seriously. Besides, it has really adorable expressions. ;3


----------



## NarFan (Nov 12, 2011)

chapter 2 online


----------



## Velocity (Nov 12, 2011)

The art in this is really awesome.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 12, 2011)

I enjoyed this weeks chapter. Having Onodera in the actual series certainly throws a monkey wrench into the whole thing since a love triangle would probably spell disaster with two rival groups ready to rage war with one another at any moment 

Let's see how the date unfolds xDD


----------



## illmatic (Nov 12, 2011)

This 'fake love' 

Chitoge in a dress


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 15, 2011)

Lol, such understanding family those two have. I love everyone’s expressions in reaction to the date news. The sugary sweet fake expressions from the lovebirds was about the scariest thing this chapter! But who knew being called a bean sprout or gorilla could be turned into a compliment so beautifully. I'm already enjoying the comedy of this a lot. xD


----------



## Lupin (Nov 16, 2011)

Great. I really enjoyed the one-shot by Naoshi. I hope this doesn't get cancelled quick like most of his serializations. I really like his art; his stories are pretty interesting too.


----------



## Kirito (Nov 22, 2011)

Why do I always post after you ..?


----------



## illmatic (Nov 22, 2011)

A wild Onodera appears.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 24, 2011)

Lol, all the underlings spying on the date. I can only imagine them doing the same on any possible future wedding night. I was thinking that he was protecting the guys from getting in trouble with the people watching her when he stepped in. Still, it was an easy way to win her over at least a tiny bit. xD


----------



## illmatic (Nov 26, 2011)

Ch.04: Encounter


----------



## Kirito (Nov 26, 2011)

I find it hard for romance comedy manga to survive a long time in WSJ. We've got Harisugawa and Nisekoi to work with lol.


----------



## illmatic (Nov 26, 2011)

To-LOVE-Ru left a major gap in the ecchi romance comedy area in WSJ.


----------



## Kirito (Nov 26, 2011)

And what is happening to TLR Trouble? In trouble except with otakus, that's what.


----------



## MrCinos (Nov 27, 2011)

I hope this gets cancelled as soon as possible. Pure romance/comedy is mediocre so far in this manga. The author can do much better when his manga isn't set in real world setting.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 27, 2011)

The cliche'd misunderstanding rears it's ugly head. The series could haven been settled in 4 chapters.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 28, 2011)

While it is another one of those misunderstandings bits I still had to laugh at the expressions and how the two kept saying contray things.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 2, 2011)

Chapter 5 was released. Batato link for it.

*Spoiler*: __ 



lol, of course they wouldn?t even be safe at school. I was actually expecting to see Claud as a new teacher. The tree move was infinitely more hilarious. xD I also got a laugh out of the imagined scenario for if he did tell Onodera. I?m sure he could have come up with a much better excuse. Like explaining she?s a good friend that that he feels he can relies on or something. Let's see if some silly excuse will explain away the necklace, eh?


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 9, 2011)

Argh, the silly excuse really did work. D: When they talked about Kirisaki having trouble making friends I thought she would end up becoming friends with Onodera thus making it even harder for the other girl to confess or accept Ichijou's feelings. Although I guess that might still happen later on.


----------



## illmatic (Dec 9, 2011)

Onidera should try out for track. she was all ZOOM ZOOM.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 10, 2011)

Looks like the person who most needed to hear their secret inadvertently found out. I like that Ichijou and Kirisaki were able to bond a bit over their common background. After all, they both know how hard it is to make friends with their family's reputation making it difficult for most students to approach them.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 16, 2011)

^No you weren't xD

And everyone knew who she was really planning to give her cake to and I'm assuming a girl who is a daughter of baker parents but has no baking skills herself is what we would call moe gap?


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 18, 2011)

It is kind of hilarious how Kirisaki being the fake gf ended up making Ichijou's real love interest more popular. The cake cooking worked out surprisingly well with even the cook herself being shocked by the th flavor. xD


----------



## Rene (Dec 18, 2011)

Oh wow, first a new series by the mangaka of Mx0 and then one by the mangaka of Double Arts?

I ... I can't believe it.


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 19, 2011)

^^Mirror World started really well but it's derailing at the moment. This manga looks really nice so far though.


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 29, 2011)

This chapter cracked me up with so many awkward moments


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 29, 2011)

We finally get observant characters who can basically see that Ichijou and Kisaki feelings for one another are mutual. And to top it off they're both glasses wearing characters. xD


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 29, 2011)

So Onodera's friend points out the obvious.  Too bad the two were too nervous to make any use of Ruri's plotting. And on Ichijou's side of things, I half expect his friend to say "just kidding" in the next chapter.


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 13, 2012)

You guys know how this is going to end right?

Ryuuji loves Minorin
Ryuuji starts getting along with Taiga
Ryuuji starts noticing Taiga.
Taiga starts noticing Ryuuji
Ryuuji confesses to Taiga.

Toradora Ending.


----------



## brolycjw (Jan 13, 2012)

Arrgh... Ecchi romance, the genre I hate the most.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 16, 2012)

I thought the ever so helpful yakuza members would kidnap the friends to get them out of the way. But then the warehouse showed up and there was no doubt was was going to happen there. And I want to know how she got stuck in a washing machine. I would have thought it would be obvious to everyone that he liked Onodera. Guess not. xD


Zabuza said:


> Toradora Ending.


Ha, yeah, either that or open ending. But the fun is in seeing how it gets there, at least for me anyway. I like the silliness of them freaking out over silly things and trying to hide things from other people.


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 19, 2012)

He went straight to the locket.Damn that's desperate


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 21, 2012)

Onedera would be so lost without Ruri facing things head on. I could just see the warehouse thing carrying on for chapters if it wasn't brought up by her.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 31, 2012)

Lol, oh that expression to being discovered with the girl's locker room key. Kirisaki almost drowning more more sad than funny. But it didn't look like that move won her over any when greeted by his lips all poised for action. xD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 2, 2012)

And now the scanltion for Ch.12 has been released.


----------



## Kirito (Feb 3, 2012)

Yeap. Toradora ending in sight alright.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 3, 2012)

Finally, the cat is out of the bag. And yet, we all know the confession won't go as planned.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Feb 3, 2012)

Figures that Kirisaki wouldn't get to say she was sorry before socking him again. But having to do it over so many times, I'm impressed.  I assume something is going to happen between those two that will make Onodera question if they really don't have feelings for each other. Before she gets to confess that is.


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Feb 10, 2012)

Oh wow, what?


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 10, 2012)

This is going faster than Harisugawa.
Another short manga?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice cliff hanger but we know something's going to interrupt that confession or perhaps we'll eve get the dreaded misunderstanding


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Feb 13, 2012)

Incredibly flustered Onodera was pretty hilarious before she even confessed. But yeah, with the words being cut off like that I assume some interruption is bound to occur.


----------



## Smoke (Feb 18, 2012)

It seems like everyone and their mom, made a promise 10 years ago.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 18, 2012)

That baseball really was a sign that god doesn't want those two to get together anytime soon. 

god....mangaka...same difference


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 18, 2012)

Most probably the new dude will end up being some kind of rival for Raku in every sense.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Feb 19, 2012)

Bah, of course the words would be interrupted but always I still harbor some slight hope of it already being out there instead of remaining unsaid. And really, out of all the things, why did he think she was going to talk to him about his nose hair? Promises everywhere. Is one of them also going to have a locket?


----------



## XxShadowxX (Feb 23, 2012)

That's definitely a chick.

In case anyone was curious.


----------



## Kirito (Feb 23, 2012)

I think it's kinda obvious right. Also, hello battle manga incoming? I wouldn't be surprised if this turned the Reborn way.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 23, 2012)

A new challenger has appeared and this one's packing heat


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 23, 2012)

As if it could get all reborn way. They will just be competing at everything in normal life.

Still, Raku is losing in everything till now.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Feb 25, 2012)

I was expecting a prettier face when they said Tsugumi was a pretty boy.  And I swear the best friends in this series are the only ones who catch onto anything. With that ending it looks set up for a misunderstanding with Kirisaki.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 26, 2012)

She just had to hear him saying that.
Now let the clusterfuck begin


----------



## Kirito (Mar 4, 2012)

Called it.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 4, 2012)

Too pretty for a boy. I knew it.


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 4, 2012)

That was totally expected


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 4, 2012)

Is it just me or the chance of a harem is increasing?


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 6, 2012)

Lol, good thing Kirisaki didn’t end up misunderstanding like I thought she would. And even figuring out that Claude could be behind it, she has a good head on her shoulders. Or she knows how messed up those around her are. xD I assume the first step to winning over Tsugumi would be keeping her secret for now and having her be greatful about that.


----------



## The_Evil (Mar 6, 2012)

I caught up with this manga. Really funny romantic comedy.  I like the way Raku and Chitoge interact. Definitely gonna keep reading. 

BTW I'm calling it now: Onodera made a promise with someone else. If Naoshi wanted to mess with us this way he shouldn't show that the"promised girl" had blond hair.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 6, 2012)

And this means......

1.- Chitoge is teh girl of the promise Still doubt it though since she did a promise with this new girl unless she did two.

2.- We are getting a 4th girl in the game later


----------



## The_Evil (Mar 7, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> And this means......
> 
> 1.- Chitoge is teh girl of the promise Still doubt it though since she did a promise with this new girl unless she did two.



The promise Chitoge made with Tsugumi was that Tsugumi would protect her, not the one of always being in love. Seriously if they promised eternal love, Tsugumi wouldn't shut up about it. 



luffy no haki said:


> 2.- We are getting a 4th girl in the game later



Now, that would be contrived. But who knows.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 8, 2012)

And then....Raku got punished again. poor dude, and just now that he did nothing wrong.

Though then The Evil was right. Hopefully we won?t be having another boy incoming or another girl. It would be too love hina like.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 9, 2012)

Didn't even take a full chapter before we saw her in a girl's school uniform 

And I guess there really was a promise with an actual guy 10 years ago....


----------



## The_Evil (Mar 10, 2012)

The most interesting part of the chapter is that Chitoge learns how highly Raku actually thinks of her.

Also Tsugumi looks cute in a girls uniform.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 12, 2012)

Lol, those faces when they were stuck in the locker, fantastic. Although I don't know why he decided he had to get in, too. Nothing could go wrong there! I thought Tsugumi was pretending to be a boy on purpose so she could get with Kirisaki or something. xD


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 12, 2012)

That guy is da real player


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 17, 2012)

I actually like where this is going.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 17, 2012)

We all know he would awaken her otome feelings


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 17, 2012)

Yep, we all called it.

Still, we only need Kirisaki to fall completely for him so we have an official harem.


----------



## The_Evil (Mar 17, 2012)

Poor Raku, at least when Chitoge hits him, it's because he said something stupid or insulting. 

But being abused for saying nice things? 

I feel for him.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 20, 2012)

The giant bow looked weird in Tsugumi's hair, although I usually don't like bows anyway. But of course the girls are all still big fans. xD And so we continue on Tsugumi's developing feelings, another matter of no great surprise but fun to watch her flustered anyway.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 27, 2012)

Of course there has to be a taking care of the sick guy scenario. And why is it that you just had to know it would end up making him even less able to relax. At least something cute happened even though he though all he knows about was the scribbles on his face. Although I have to admit if I was taking care of someone I might be tempted to doodle on his face. My husband must be sure never to get that sick. xD


----------



## Kirito (Mar 27, 2012)

Remind me to care about this manga when we get a fieldtrip arc.


----------



## The_Evil (Mar 30, 2012)

Last two chapters were bit slow, but the plot picks up now! Things are going to be getting interesting.


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm rooting for Tsugumi ^^


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 1, 2012)

Caught up on this and started reading Double Arts too. Komi makes some pretty fun scenarios. His light style is pretty charming too.


----------



## Foreva (Apr 1, 2012)

I just had a quick run thru all 20 chapters of this manga. It's not outstanding by any means but I like its style, lighthearted, cute and free of unnecessary ecchiness, like Kimi no Iru Machi in the beginning. The tomboy in recent chapters was pretty amusing, I totally ship her and the main guy, too bad not in a million years will they end up together.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 1, 2012)

I've actually been going through Kimi no Iru Machi - gone through enough to identify it as a stomp-on-your-erect-penis manga. And yet, as bad as the worst penis-stomps in that manga are, they're nothing compared to that last chapter of Double Arts and the way it stomped upon my heart. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



To have it end like that . . . just when it was coming into its own . . .


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 1, 2012)

I just read the first chapter. This looks promising.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 2, 2012)

Fenix Down said:


> I've actually been going through Kimi no Iru Machi - gone through enough to identify it as a stomp-on-your-erect-penis manga. And yet, as bad as the worst penis-stomps in that manga are, they're nothing compared to that last chapter of Double Arts and the way it stomped upon my heart.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I know how you feel ... I know how you feel SO much ...


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 3, 2012)

It is amazing that Tsugumi had to go to more than one person to find someone who knew what she was experiencing. I thought she was going to come away from it all still not knowing. xD


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 5, 2012)

lol wth?! now it is confirmed that Kirisaki is the one? though the author could come for Onodera?s promise to have a scar too though.

And now it is already a confirmed small harem.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 5, 2012)

Even though we have a scar and key confirmed, I wouldn't past the mangaka to have another character meet those requirements later on.


----------



## Foreva (Apr 5, 2012)

^ Agreed. If something looks too good to be true, it prolly is. I doubt the main guy is the kid who the bunny girl made that promise with in the past.


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 5, 2012)

Yeah I bet  he isn't the one, or else this manga will end pretty fast.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 5, 2012)

I don't know if I could handle it if this manga also ended on chapter 23


----------



## Raptor (Apr 5, 2012)

^ is either that, or he made the same promise to 2 different girls and remembers them both as one


----------



## Kirito (Apr 6, 2012)

Wow, the plot's going fast.


----------



## zapman (Apr 6, 2012)

Kirito said:


> Wow, the plot's going fast.



I think it would be good, there is only so much misunderstanding/tsudere/episodic chapters u can take.
It will be good if the plot does actually move along here, but i doubt it.


----------



## The_Evil (Apr 6, 2012)

The plot thickens I see. So Chitoge has the key and Raku has the scare. Not that it comes as that much of a surprise.

But I don't expect it to get resolved next chapter. Probably circumstances gonna keep them from talking about it for couple of chapters.




Kira Yamato said:


> Even though we have a scar and key confirmed, I wouldn't past the mangaka to have another character meet those requirements later on.





luffy no haki said:


> lol wth?! now it is confirmed that Kirisaki is the one? though the author could come for Onodera?s promise to have a scar too though.
> 
> 
> Now that would be the moment where things started getting silly.
> ...


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 9, 2012)

Thank goodness for awkward bus rides. They barely lived through that so the actual trip should be pretty exciting. I kind of doubt that they are so easily each other's first loves because it would wrap up so neatly. xD


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 14, 2012)

Thank you Claude-sama


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 17, 2012)

Since I like Miyamoto and Maiko it was some kind of strange delight to see them interacting even if it involves one getting beaten up for being dumb. I did love seeing hilarious faces during the poker game as well. xD But I'm surprised Claude would pull that kind of trick since I figured he'd kill anyone for seeing his lady naked!


----------



## The_Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

Gee Claude, getting desperate much? 

Chapter was funny, the poker faces especially.

But did anyone really though that the thing with scar and key will get explained immediately?


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 18, 2012)

It would be lame if that was explaind just right away.

Still we just got a classic. Raku trapped in the girls' bathroom, a cliche that will never disappoint


----------



## The_Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

Some scenarios just never get old


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 22, 2012)

I wouldn't be able to control myself in that kind of situation.


----------



## The_Evil (Apr 22, 2012)

This was a very arousing... I mean exciting chapter.

Claus is getting pathetic. Get a life dude!

Raku was lucky. He clearly saw Chitoge and got away with it. In most mangas this would end badly for him.


The two of them are getting on better and better.

So the next chapter there is trip into mountains?


*Spoiler*: _my prediction_ 



Raku and Chitoge get lost in the mountains, then a storm starts forcing them to wait it out in some cave or something. Cue the heartfelt talk that is cut just short of actually resolving things. Then they fall asleep and wake up curled up together.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 22, 2012)

Raku is a lucky bastard


I loved how he was left out with his friend in the end when he actually did nothing.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 23, 2012)

^Ruffy, is there a series you haven't read? I'm pretty sure you're the premier manga expert of the RP section.

 this was a pretty useless post, not that far into this series (though liked it a lot) and I don't want to spoil myself so I'm getting out of here!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 23, 2012)

He got really lucky in more than one way. Although karma caught up with him at the end even though none of it was his fault to begin with.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 25, 2012)

lol, lucky times indeed. I thought for sure he'd get caught and then they'd have to make up some excuse about sneaking him in for quality time with his girl. xD


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 3, 2012)

Me Gusta​

*Spoiler*: __ 



Welp. If I know my romantic comedy formula, this either won't turn out well for our favorite gorilla girl.


----------



## The_Evil (May 3, 2012)

Uh oh...



As they say, the plot thickens. The next chapter should be interesting though I can more or less predict what will happen.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 3, 2012)

Dat Raku is a lucky man

Chitoge is an unlucky gal.

Make it happen Komi-sensei, a foursome kimodameshi Onodera, Raku, Tsugumi and Chitoge.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 3, 2012)

*If you pair up with him, you can rape him in the dark*. Words to live by? xDD
We already know where the next chapter will be taking us since a certain character is afraid of the dark and someone will come to her rescue.


----------



## Raptor (May 3, 2012)

That or a threesome in the dark


----------



## luffy no haki (May 4, 2012)

INB4 Rakucomesbackwitheveryoneclingingtohim.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 8, 2012)

Yes, Ruri does have the most excellent advice. I certainly could see his charms like when he pulled out that number 12. xD Too bad he didn’t have loose enough lips to confess to right there.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 14, 2012)

I knew that would happen....

Raku and Onodera need to get some moments without interruption already!

Though chapter was cool. i seriously will shit my pants if the author comes up with a kid who has a hairstyle similar to raku?s.


----------



## The_Evil (May 14, 2012)

Dawwwwww...

Seriously, this was so cute. Raku was really like a knight in shining armor here. and they'll be on first name basis now ( BTW nice save there Chitoge )

But yeah, if the was any doubt before that Raku will end with Chitoge, this chapter makes things perfectly clear. From now on it's simply watching them realize that they belong together.

But, I can't help but feel a bit sorry for Onodera. I think she realizes that she's basically the third wheel here.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 14, 2012)

The_Evil said:


> Dawwwwww...
> 
> Seriously, this was so cute. Raku was really like a knight in shining armor here. and they'll be on first name basis now ( BTW nice save there Chitoge )
> 
> ...



It's always great when you enter a thread and see someone has already typed up what you wanted to say. Thank you sir.

The one thing I wanted to add is the fact I like this series makes me feel like I have too much estrogen, for some reason I don't feel very manly when I like cutesy romantic stuff like this.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 15, 2012)

Frightened Tsugumi was super adorable as well, lol. But yeah, when Raku dashed off to the rescue I thought Chitoge would deck him after thinking he was a monster. xD;


----------



## luffy no haki (May 26, 2012)

This one?s late.

Awesome chapter. Tsugumi seems like she can?t stil accept she likes mah boy Raku


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 26, 2012)

Of course Raku makes things more complicated when he essentially described Tsugumi as the type of girl he likes. It's how he continues keeping his women on the hook


----------



## Raptor (May 26, 2012)

Ok, Tsugumi is now officially my favorite character, she's just too adorable.


----------



## Raptor (May 27, 2012)

^ Best yandere ever.

Thanks for the raw.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 28, 2012)

Super blush time was far too adorable on Tsugumi every single time. Things just get harder with the way Raku just gets more appealing to her. D:


----------



## Zabuza (May 30, 2012)

I like where this is going


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 30, 2012)

I'm still leaning in favor of Tsugumi. That face she made when she told him to come to the party, ahhh, too cute. xD


----------



## di4exql.uocx (May 30, 2012)

10charrrrrrrrr


----------



## Succubus (May 30, 2012)

I believe raku is not that guy onodera promised in 10 years ago


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 30, 2012)

Onodera


----------



## Kirito (May 31, 2012)

I really hope Raku gets with anyone but Chitoge ... it would be a really good twist ala-Ichigo 100%.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 31, 2012)

INB4 We get a Love Hina and Raku made like 3 similar promises.

chapter was cool, shit is getting real apparently.

also ^

I?m honestly tired of the new girl that changes your life or the childhood friend. It only makes the efforts of the rest of the harem go to waste. We need something with an unexpected twist.


----------



## Kisame (May 31, 2012)

I hope he ends up with Onodera.

I think she just likes him too much so she lied about being the promised girl.


----------



## Velocity (May 31, 2012)

The art is still too damn good.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 1, 2012)

wth?  Oonedera was suprisingly assertive this chap. 
But that part with her reflection was pek

Nearly 30 some chapters later, I still don't know whose team I should be on


----------



## Kisame (Jun 3, 2012)

Fenix Down said:


> wth?  Oonedera was suprisingly assertive this chap.
> But that part with her reflection was pek
> 
> Nearly 30 some chapters later, I still don't know whose team I should be on



?

How is that a difficult decision?

What could someone possible like about Kirisaki or whatever her name was? She is obnoxious and she sucks.

Onedera is the obvious choice.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 6, 2012)

wait....

what?


----------



## Kisame (Jun 6, 2012)

"zaxia in love" what is this? It rings a bell but I don't really remember.


----------



## Blackmasta (Jun 6, 2012)

Ugh! Why don't they just use the damn key?!


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 6, 2012)

I think it means "Always in love", aka, she's always been in love with him. Aka childhood.


----------



## Kisame (Jun 6, 2012)

Than why not say "always in love"


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 6, 2012)

Nice chapter. Now is it me? or Raku is just tooooooooooo weak against cute behavior.

The phrase is okay. Just say " always in love "seems too blunt and has no impact.


----------



## Kisame (Jun 6, 2012)

I wouldn't blame him.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 6, 2012)

Amazing that as Onodera reveals that Raku might be the person she made a promise with 10 years ago, things get even further complicated. 

I guess we'll never be able to confirm the actual girl Raku made a promise with until the key is used to open one of those locks. You can take it literally and figuratively if you'd like.


----------



## The_Evil (Jun 6, 2012)

Raku is dumber than a chimpanzee. Seriously the key and pendant were right there. Key. Pendant. Just check it you moron.

Wow, Chitoge is getting bold. I didn't expect her to just ask him upfront like that. You go girl!

"Zaxia in Love" indeed. 





Kira Yamato said:


> I guess we'll never be able to confirm the actual girl Raku made a promise with until the key is used to open one of those locks. You can take it literally and figuratively if you'd like.



Lol, the metaphor is really thin isn't it


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 6, 2012)

You know what would be fun? neither of the keys opens his pendant and a new gal appears


----------



## Kisame (Jun 7, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> You know what would be fun? neither of the keys opens his pendant and a new gal appears



           .


----------



## Raptor (Jun 7, 2012)

^ and somehow I see that happening.


----------



## Succubus (Jun 7, 2012)

this scan

this scan

onodera said the boy gave her a key...

It's Kirisaki for 100% sure


----------



## Kirito (Jun 7, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> You know what would be fun? neither of the keys opens his pendant and a new gal appears



I like that idea


----------



## The_Evil (Jun 7, 2012)

OK, did anyone expected Chitoge to just ask him just like that?

Because I honestly was surprised.

That took guts.

She really fallen like a ton of bricks.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 7, 2012)

Yep, Chitoge is all over him. 

Though I kind of like the idea of neither of them being the girl from all those years ago.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 8, 2012)

Ch.29 chinese

[sp]Seems like a funny chapter and aparently, yep, the fool made two promises.[/sp]


----------



## The_Evil (Jun 8, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Goddammit Raku! You have no one to blame but yourself!


----------



## Raptor (Jun 8, 2012)

^ I knew it,


----------



## The_Evil (Jun 8, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Theory: The fathers knew about the promise and approved of that. The whole deal with preventing the war is a ruse to get the two of them together.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 9, 2012)

Lol, I rather liked the birthday presents the gang got Chitoge. Bananas and enka are good times. xD As for the love triangle, oh boy, talk about bringing all feelings to the surface.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 9, 2012)

Scan of 29 is out


----------



## The_Evil (Jun 9, 2012)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Lol, I rather liked the birthday presents the gang got Chitoge. Bananas and enka are good times. xD As for the love triangle, oh boy, talk about bringing all feelings to the surface.



Call me crazy, but I prefer that they bring it up now, instead of dancing around the subject for next hundred chapters.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 9, 2012)

The plotkai was strong this chapter. Not only did the scene where the two discover whether the key fits with the lock interrupted when the key broke, but we also find out all 3 characters played together as little kids.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 9, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> The plotkai was strong this chapter. Not only did the scene where the two discover whether the key fits with the lock interrupted when the key broke, but we also find out all 3 characters played together as little kids.



I know right.

The mangaka is such a troll, I was half expecting them to be interrupted just before being able to check the key or something but I couldn't help but being just a big hopefull.....

I hadn't even been able to process that first reveal when that second one came.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 9, 2012)

Raku is just tha man


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 9, 2012)

I actually smell harem ending for this one.


----------



## The_Evil (Jun 9, 2012)

Probably the best chapter in yet. Humor, drama, plot! It had everything.

This got to be my favorite page:

*Spoiler*: __ 








Nice plot twist right there, Wonder how it'll turn out.


----------



## Kisame (Jun 9, 2012)

Kirisaki does like him 

Also, he should go for Onodera.


----------



## Succubus (Jun 9, 2012)

Sigh~~ not this shit again similar to other mangas I've read.. it turns out be drama and tearjerkin too much


----------



## Blackmasta (Jun 9, 2012)

Blackmasta said:


> Ugh! Why don't they just use the damn key?!



Guess that wasn't such a good idea after all >_>


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 13, 2012)

Lmao, figures, using the key couldn't solve anything. Go get that harem ending already.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 13, 2012)

Chapter 30 jap.


----------



## 8 (Jun 21, 2012)

chapter 31


*Spoiler*: __ 





luffy no haki said:


> You know what would be fun? neither of the keys opens his pendant and a new gal appears




---
three girls with a pendant? come on.. i thought two was already hard to believe.


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 21, 2012)

I bet that some point in the past Chitoge and Onodera were the same girl, that girl on the photo, and by some unexplainable reason they split into 2 girls.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 21, 2012)

Or he just promised 15 girls.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 21, 2012)

Raku was little player back then!


----------



## The_Evil (Jun 21, 2012)

Ouch, my mind hurts.


There better be damn good explanation of what's going on. 


Aside frome the twist, the interesting thing is that Onodera decided not to get between Raku and Chitoge. What a nice girl she is.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 21, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Or he just promised 15 girls.



Yep, he's gonna have a whole harem by the time this is over with.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 21, 2012)

The trappings of a love-com manga series. We all knew the picture would pose more questions than solve any mystery.


----------



## Kirito (Jun 21, 2012)

Zabuza said:


> I bet that some point in the past Chitoge and Onodera were the same girl, that girl on the photo, and by some unexplainable reason they split into 2 girls.



chitoge is naruto under a sexy jutsu


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 26, 2012)

Maaaaaaaan . . . there's another girl, and yet neither her, kid Tsugimi, kid Chitoge or kid Onadere look like the chick in the first chapter. Fn Raku 

How am I supposed to commit to rooting for Chi or Ona with atleast two moar major challengers approaching?


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 27, 2012)

Mark my words. when they open the locker Chitoge and Onodera will fusion into that girl.

And then Raku will end up with both of them.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 27, 2012)

Confusion with pictures old and new all around, eh? As if seeing the first mistaken belief wasn't bad enough. If only he could have explained that one first. Not that I'm that bothered by it in the scheme of things since I do favor Chitoge. Although I might lean to Tsugumi even more. I would have been alright if he did manage to confess Onedera just like that though. xD


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 27, 2012)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Confusion with pictures old and new all around, eh? As if seeing the first mistaken belief wasn't bad enough. If only he could have explained that one first. Not that I'm that bothered by it in the scheme of things since I do favor Chitoge. Although I might lean to Tsugumi even more. I would have been alright if he did manage to confess Onedera just like that though. xD



Speaking of Tsugumi, for some reason I had the idea that she would turn out to be that girl in the picture. She came to mind when I saw that panel


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 5, 2012)

I told ya all about the other girl didn?t i?

anyway, scans are coming out late recently so....here raws of ch 32 and 33

32

33


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 5, 2012)

32 is up. from another group called Solar Axis tho. 


*Spoiler*: _lol_ 








lol, Komi has been drawing some of the best reaction faces lately.  
Gotta go through the manga again to make a compilation or something.


----------



## The_Evil (Jul 6, 2012)

In the latest chapter of Belligerent Sexual Tension:

-*JUST KISS ALREADY!!!* I mean seriously, how fucking classless and stubborn can two people be?! The Comatose patients on the other side of the world must have realized by now!

- OK, this manga has some epic faces that's for sure, especially the one Raku made at the end.

- Oh come one! Seriously, a never mentioned before fianc?e?! I mean, just come on!

-Raku should seriously deck his father right in the face.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 6, 2012)

The_Evil said:


> -Raku should seriously deck his father right in the face.



Seriously, and I thought Legend of Korra had horrible fathers - *READ THE MOOD ASSHOLE!!!*


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 6, 2012)

Raku?s father knows how to troll his son. Wanna read scan of  ch. 33 already, It must be hilarious.


----------



## Zabuza (Jul 6, 2012)

By the time this manga ends Raku will have made a promise with over 9000 girls total.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 7, 2012)

Imperial Scans has 33 up (and 32 for those who missed it). 

-----

Muhahahahaha. Marika the New Girl is fantastic. 
Her and Chitoge will get along nicely. 

But then there's Honda pek
Here's hoping Raku made a promise with her too!


----------



## The_Evil (Jul 7, 2012)

What I find interesting is that Marika is presented in rather unfaltering light - it's like we are not supposed to like her.

Well If that's the case then it's working quite well for me. already starting to hate her.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 7, 2012)

A nice girl...seems to be the schemer type.


----------



## Smoke (Jul 7, 2012)

This is getting ridikahlus. 


But I'll still keep reading


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 9, 2012)

Great!! Yandere gal is the cops? princess. this will get so damn freakin hilarious.


----------



## Jirou (Jul 14, 2012)

At first I really thought it was Chitoge ORZ


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 14, 2012)

The latest girl to enter into the foray just had to be the daughter of a police commissioner. Well, at least I give her credit for being aggressive and trying to grab what she wants xDD

So we now have 3 keys to 1 lock.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 14, 2012)

Oh dear... The way the whole class reacted to Marika... Bwahahahaha!


----------



## Jirou (Jul 14, 2012)

And what if none of those three keys open the lock? Just wondering.


----------



## Zabuza (Jul 17, 2012)

Of course he won't break with her. This girl is dumb.


----------



## Jirou (Jul 17, 2012)

Zabuza said:


> Of course he won't break with her. This girl is dumb.



Even though Chitoge and him are not really dating~~ I do think that there's just no way. :>


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 17, 2012)

No Honda this chapter 



seine said:


> And what if none of those three keys open the lock? Just wondering.



There's definitely going to be a fourth key. Count on it. 
The question is, who will the unknown girl's parents be? We already got Yakuza, Police chiefs and Bakers (wtf Onodere). 

Personally, I'm hoping for the fourth girl will be an alien. That will prompt a genre shift into hardcore battle shonen. Where Raku and Chitoge have to utilize a fighting style where they must dance as one to inflict maximum damage.


----------



## Zabuza (Jul 17, 2012)

He will say he loves Chitoge and she will hear him and that will make the pairing even more cannon.


----------



## 8 (Jul 17, 2012)

Zabuza said:


> He will say he loves Chitoge and she will hear him and that will make the pairing even more cannon.


no way. this is the kind of manga that go in circles and drag on forever. the only way for such a development to happen is if the manga is got canned and its supposed to wrap up in the next few chapters.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 17, 2012)

lol Break with her and I tell you. All of them should stop being selfish and turn Raku into Harem Pimp material, that way everyone is happy.


----------



## The_Evil (Jul 18, 2012)

Yeah, I really don't see Raku going with this. And yeah, I see him saying something that Chitoge will hear and it will make things even more awkward between them. 

Also interesting info- Marika hates girls with long hair. I wonder why. 



Fenix Down said:


> Personally, I'm hoping for the fourth girl will be an alien. That will prompt a genre shift into hardcore battle shonen. Where Raku and Chitoge have to utilize a fighting style where they must dance as one to inflict maximum damage.



I see what you did there.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 22, 2012)

Chitoge's disguise was my favorite. xD And of course Raku would defend her when on a date. I thought he would be a bit more upset at Marika's words.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 22, 2012)

Fenix Down said:


> Personally, I'm hoping for the fourth girl will be an alien. That will prompt a genre shift into hardcore battle shonen. Where Raku and Chitoge have to utilize a fighting style where they must dance as one to inflict maximum damage.




I miss Double Arts


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 23, 2012)

Finally! her

All the lady stuff was an act? most likely this points at Chitoge being the main girl cause of her having long hair when little


----------



## The Wanderer (Jul 23, 2012)

From Raku-Sama to Rakkun ? And with quite the temper to boot.

Things just got more interesting.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 23, 2012)

I guess she couldn't keep up her act. Didn't quite expect to see that.


----------



## The_Evil (Jul 23, 2012)

LOL that was an epic breakdown.

Well, lets see what this is all about.


----------



## 8 (Jul 23, 2012)

what if she's not mari. then new girl with new key pops up. and THATS mari. probably wont happen but it would be hilarious.


----------



## The Wanderer (Jul 23, 2012)

It seems obvious at this point that Raku as a kid told Marika he didn't like girls with short hair like her, which marked her childhood for years to come.

All her hard work to see the object of her affections to basically tell her she waster her time and you can see where that reaction came from.

And if she's as crafty as we've seen so far, she'll use the sickness card to get as much sympathy from Raku (and the readers) as possible.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 24, 2012)

The Wanderer said:


> It seems obvious at this point that Raku as a kid told Marika he didn't like girls with short hair like her, which marked her childhood for years to come.
> 
> All her hard work to see the object of her affections to basically tell her she waster her time and you can see where that reaction came from.



A great thing about the long hair angle is that he still ended up having the hots for the short-haired Onadere. I can't wait to see him get all bubbly over Onadere infront of Marika's hawkish eyes


----------



## Zabuza (Jul 24, 2012)

Chitoge was the girl I'm sure of that.
She is the best girl in this manga though.


----------



## Blackmasta (Jul 24, 2012)

Inb4 the new girl ends up being a guy <_<


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 28, 2012)

lol, I assume Mari was probably one of those tomboy types in the past. Was great seeing her crack this early on. And I'm kind of glad Chitoge didn't hear how Raku was complimenting her since that would likely make things even more complex. As if she doesn't already have feelings for him anyway.


----------



## Kisame (Jul 28, 2012)

There is absolutely no reason why Raku should end up with Chitoge. He likes Onodera and she likes him back. That is the couple you're looking for.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 28, 2012)

nisekoi 36 raw


----------



## Zabuza (Jul 29, 2012)

What happened in the last page?


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 29, 2012)

she started to talk all weird again


----------



## The_Evil (Jul 29, 2012)

As it turns out Marika is much more tolerable when she's not pretending to be something she isn't. There might still be hope for her. 

As always, things move pretty quickly. It's good that they talked it out. Man, young Raku sure was busy.

Also Onodera you are such a wuss! Bad Onodera, bad.

Gee, I wonder what will happen next....


----------



## The Wanderer (Jul 30, 2012)

First blood drawn by Marika huh ? 

And now that the war has been declared the roller coaster officially begins. This should be quite entertaining to say the least.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 30, 2012)

Finally, all the parties involved finally got together and talked things out. If it wasn't someone convenient amnesia and a pendant locked away at a shop, we could have gotten a couple of answers.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 4, 2012)

Cute friendship they had as kids with Raku giving Mai little things. xD I thought he would have said something meaner to get her to change like that. but nope, just a casual girly girl line was all it took, lol. I had to laugh at so many of these kids not remembering their past. The reactions to the kiss news resulted in some wonderful expressions, too. xD


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 6, 2012)

"He's way too scary! He makes the Yakuza at my place look like pansies!!"

Um, Raku - the Yakuza at your place have always looked like pansies.


----------



## The Wanderer (Aug 6, 2012)

I had a few laughs reading this. Marie's father is quite the character

And what Raku said before finishing the chapter and the reactions ... Sorry Onodera, but I'm on Marika's side now.


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 7, 2012)

Lol I'm on the Chitoge side.
Tsundere FTW
Tsugumi is out of the competition already :/


----------



## Velocity (Aug 7, 2012)

I'd laugh if, after all this, it was actually Ruri that he made the promise with. :ho


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm going to call Mari's father out on being a police chief. With that kind of home and appearance I had something completely different in mind


----------



## Kirito (Aug 7, 2012)

Still Onodera, even though it's rather clear she'll lose now.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 7, 2012)

lol Mari?s dad is awesome

Also dat Raku and his compliments, we only need Ruri to fall for him and the harem is complete


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 7, 2012)

Glad to be the only Chitoge supporter :3


----------



## 8 (Aug 7, 2012)

^i cant see this end with any other girl then chitoge. just as the oneshot did. is there anyone who doubt this?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 7, 2012)

Zabuza said:
			
		

> Glad to be the *only* Chitoge supporter :3



Hey, I've been sporting Chitoge avatars for weeks 
You not alone.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 7, 2012)

It?s obvious he will end with Chitoge, still harems are awesome so we should just enjoy while it lasts.


----------



## 8 (Aug 7, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> It?s obvious he will end with Chitoge, still harems are awesome so we should just enjoy while it lasts.


of course. one piece isn't spoiled just because we already know the main character will be pirate king. it's about the ride, not the destination.


----------



## Kisame (Aug 7, 2012)

DON'T LOOKIT MEH!


----------



## The Wanderer (Aug 7, 2012)

"Whaaaat ? Daring ? What did ya do to mah daughtaa !!??"

I don't know why the hell I imagined that last bit in Arnold Scharzenegger's voice. It made that line funnier


----------



## 8 (Aug 8, 2012)

mari is so much more likable then onedera. in only two/three chapters she already has much more personality and background. she turned out to be quite funny. in contrast onedera seems like a bland background character. also mari put in the effort to get what she wants.


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 8, 2012)

It's nice to see Raku standing up for himself if only a little.

Lol Chitoge, anyone who is a romantic comedy lead (and thus as dense as a neutron star) could see that she meant what she said.

About Marika, don't know how to say this but frankly... she's creepy. Obsessing over a guy who was nice to her for couple of days ten years ago, being really pushy with him when you meet and oh... *completely changing her looks and behavior to better suit his tastes and then saying she want to do it again.*

No Raku that's not "amazing" that's pretty scary and in any place even remotely connected to reality would be a sign of serious mental problems. If Nisekoi wasn't such lighthearted work I would be really unnerved about what would she do when he doesn't choose her.


----------



## 8 (Aug 8, 2012)

The_Evil said:


> It's nice to see Raku standing up for himself if only a little.
> 
> Lol Chitoge, anyone who is a romantic comedy lead (and thus as dense as a neutron star) could see that she meant what she said.
> 
> ...


take mari. put her in a drama series such as g.e. = good ending. and it turns into b.e. = horrible school days ending. 

in real life i would stay far far away from her. but as fictional character i like it. adds spice to an otherwise boring story. there's nothing exiting about characters such as onedera.


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 8, 2012)

8 said:


> take mari. put her in a drama series such as g.e. = good ending. and it turns into b.e. = horrible school days ending.
> 
> in real life i would stay far far away from her. but as fictional character i like it. adds spice to an otherwise boring story. there's nothing exiting about characters such as onedera.



Oh, I agree that Mari really does make the story more interesting. Before it was just watching how long can Raku and Chitoge not notice that they are attracted to each other - the pasive Onodera  wasn't really threath to their relationship.

Now that Mari is here and she isn't content to sit quietly things got more interesting. Now we have an actualla rivalization!  Her presence will force Chitoge to actually do something- this is something we could notice in this very chapter as even Raku noted how serious she was when demanding that he shoots mari down. This will aloso force Raku to _really_ examine his feeling instead of dwindling his thumbs thinking about keys and shit.

So yeah, as a plot device Mari works briliantly. 

It's just that I don't like her as a character, and find her very creepy as a person.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 8, 2012)

will Raku end like Makoto-sensei?!! nooooooooooooooooooooo!!

[sp]
[/sp]


----------



## 8 (Aug 8, 2012)

The_Evil said:


> Oh, I agree that Mari really does make the story more interesting. Before it was just watching how long can Raku and Chitoge not notice that they are attracted to each other - the pasive Onodera  wasn't really threath to their relationship.
> 
> Now that Mari is here and she isn't content to sit quietly things got more interesting. Now we have an actualla rivalization!  Her presence will force Chitoge to actually do something- this is something we could notice in this very chapter as even Raku noted how serious she was when demanding that he shoots mari down. This will aloso force Raku to _really_ examine his feeling instead of dwindling his thumbs thinking about keys and shit.
> 
> ...


i can agree with the bold part. her character feels too convenient. perfectly cut to fit the plot. other example:

- she grew her hair out to fit his taste. but the one he likes has short hair.
- she changes her personality to fit his taste. but the one he calls darling he also calls gorilla.

i almost feel sorry for mari. all that wasted effort. i suppose her character growth is to be herself. that's if the author cares to develop her.


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 8, 2012)

Haruna doesn't belong in this Manga at all. Yes Onodera is Haruna.
She is the sole reason why to-Love Ru hasn't achieved the Harem ending yet, and the same will happen in this story if Onodera sticks much longer.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 8, 2012)

We neede those two to become a lil more slutish


----------



## Kisame (Aug 9, 2012)

Zabuza said:


> Haruna doesn't belong in this Manga at all. Yes Onodera is Haruna.
> She is the sole reason why to-Love Ru hasn't achieved the Harem ending yet, and the same will happen in this story if Onodera sticks much longer.


But she's the one Raku likes.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 12, 2012)

I liked Marika's dad, I would love to see him and Raku's father in the same room. xD Easy to imagine them bursting into a fight immediately. And while I don't care for Marika I do think it is cute when she's all flustered. xD


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 15, 2012)

Somethings a person should just not share with the world. 
This is one of them. 
But I'll share anyways. 

[YOUTUBE]1o_OSApM68I[/YOUTUBE]

That channel actually has a couple of vids of a vocal comic of the manga too. 
Not sure if official though


----------



## Azaria (Aug 23, 2012)

Hikotsu Taihou.

RIP guy's mom

On a lighter note, I'd like to see a Tsugumi centric chapter again.  It's been a while since the last one.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 23, 2012)

Fenix Down said:


> Somethings a person should just not share with the world.
> This is one of them.
> But I'll share anyways.
> 
> ...



The three manga shown at the beginning are Nisekoi, Pajama no Kanojo, and ... I forgot the title of the next one, all I remember is that the guy photographed that girl, the girl turned out to be a celeb, she asks the guy to be her pretend boyfriend, and they both fall in love from there on out. Title pwease?


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 24, 2012)

Tell me that is not Chitoge


----------



## Kirito (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks Fenix. It's Koisome Momiji.


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 2, 2012)

Just caught up with this.

Anyway, Imma go with Tsugumi.

As for the reason it might be farfetched but oh well.
I think the author is playing with her past.
this man
"People have constantly mistaken me for a guy ever since I was a kid."
Perhaps the actual reason Raku can't remember the girl he made the promise to was because due to Tsugumi looking like a boy.

And he can't remember the name because she didn't really have one.
Or at least, her current one isn't her real one as Claude found and named her.

In chapter 31 is a scene I personally found odd.
this man
Bottom middle.
While of course it seems just like a beautiful view of her, her own personal trait is more highlighted than ever being her beauty mark.
It seems like a foreshadow to me, as in some part later in the story he remember the/another girl having had a beauty mark.


However thinking logically, I also go with Chitoge.
Wasn't her key the moon?
It's been noted that Raku and Mystery Girl X first met under the moon.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 3, 2012)

Nisekoi 38

Onodera's mom has got it going on. 

I thought it was weird for the kid of some small town bakery shop owners to be playing with the kids of the local yakuza, but her personality now makes me think she was probably a high level enforcer within one of the organizations before she got hitched.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 3, 2012)

lol this chapter just made me love Onodera?s mom

Also saw the raw for next chapter and chapter 40, we finally get some Tsugumi in the latter.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 3, 2012)

How can you say no?


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 3, 2012)

Closet Yandere?


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 3, 2012)

That knife looks friendly


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 3, 2012)

So not only did he receive approval from Onodera's mom but he's spending the night with her? Yep, fortune's definitely smiling upon him. Now, let's see how the situation gets botched.


----------



## hellosquared (Sep 4, 2012)

I did not like this manga. I read it in an afternoon, just now. It felt very derivative, too many cliches and things are stretched out for too long. I wonder if by chapter 100, the  protagonist will still be in the same situation with 7 girls claiming they're his bride/wife/fiancee. 

I did like some characters, but the story feels too shallow.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 6, 2012)

They exchanged numbers! Progress!  

That played out about how I thought it would - didn't think Ona would point out that the rain had stopped though. Ruri's gonna let her have it.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 6, 2012)

"Shiiit! you fucking typhoon. Read the mood, dumbass!!" 

Nice chapter. Seems like those two already got alil closer, just a lil. Also next chapter we will be getting soem Tsugumi


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 6, 2012)

I couldn't stop laughing at the fact that Onodera couldn't contain the smile that was spreading throughout her face. She's way too easy to read. Too bad the guy she likes is oblivious to her feelings 

Good to see they at least reach the point where they've exchanged numbers


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 7, 2012)

Lol, even with them being stuck together I wasn't sure anything at all was going to happen. So I guess yay for the digits! Spotting each other in the year book was pretty cute.


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 7, 2012)

Marikas giant Raku plushie.

Onodera unable to stop smiling.
"Go back, go back face!Okay, perfect"
"Why are you smiling?"
/smiles even harder


"Why don't you come to my room?"



"WHOA!Gogogogoooo!!!"

Typhoon dumbass.


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 7, 2012)

Onodera is crazy. She's the one most likely to snap out and kill everyone in this story.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 7, 2012)

Zabuza said:


> Onodera is crazy. She's the one most likely to snap out and kill everyone in this story.



Onadera? More like _Yan_adera, amirite? 

What do you guys think her sister will be like?


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 7, 2012)

Dead.


she killed her as well because she saw her photo album and said Raku was cute


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 7, 2012)

"She lives in a dorm" must mean "I buried her myself."


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 7, 2012)

Fenix Down said:


> "She lives in a dorm" must mean "I buried her myself."



Why do all the crazy women like to talk in riddles?


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 7, 2012)

Zabuza said:


> Why do all the crazy women like to talk in riddles?



It's just their code language.

Take Yuno as example.
"Don't worry Yuki, I'll protect you!"
=
"By violently killing your friends and family."



Onodera just needs to snap now.
Or perhaps she has and her key is actually her sisters.


----------



## 8 (Sep 7, 2012)

obviously its mari who will be the psycho yandere in this story. onedera got nothing on her.


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 7, 2012)

8 said:


> onedera got nothing on her.



Everyone said that when they  were watching School Days once. It was a nice feeling.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 7, 2012)

8 said:


> obviously its mari who will be the psycho yandere in this story. onedera got nothing on her.



No way. Yanadera has been yandering it up all this time throughout the entire manga and we just haven't realized it, _until_ _now_. 

We never really suspected because we're used to seeing random cute girls who can't cook - a random cute girl cooking up something noxious and deadly is something normal and believable to us. That's why Yanadera's _"cooking"_ never really aroused our suspicions. _Yet it should have._ A girl who grew up in a candy shop bakery who can't cook and who routinely makes poisonous food? No way Jose'.  

Remember when she truly believed that Raku was really going out with Chitoge? Now, remember when, during that period of time, that she tried to make him eat her personally prepared _If-I-Can't-Have-Him-No-One-Will! Cake_? I do. 

Yanadera is a _sociopath_, and it's a miracle that Raku and everyone he knows and loves have survived until now.


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 7, 2012)

And now she has Rakus number.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 7, 2012)

Shit si going to go down from here on....Why does Raku has to end like Makoto-sensei?!


----------



## Morglay (Sep 7, 2012)

Crazy or not Raku needs to smash dat ass into submission.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 7, 2012)

if the onodera route ends here i am going to DROP THIS MANGA

you hear me naoshi komi? DROP I SAY


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 7, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> Shit si going to go down from here on....Why does Raku has to end like Makoto-sensei?!



Makoto sensei was awesome


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 8, 2012)

yes, yes he was

also here is scan for chapter 40 and 41

they are in spanish though.


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 9, 2012)

It's not plugged in.

.

.


.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 9, 2012)

Really? A lie detector test as a game? The plot....dear god the plot...

Well, if its purpose was to provide a few laughs then it served it purpose


----------



## Zaru (Sep 10, 2012)

Just discovered this manga and caught up immediately, it's just too funny and cute.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 10, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Just discovered this manga and caught up immediately, it's just too funny and cute.



I adore the art. It's so amazing.



Oh dear... Onodera's mum is hilarious.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 10, 2012)

A Florida Villa isn't all it's cracked up to be Fumi, trust me 

Hayate's look of contempt as Fumi confesses to him was awesome xDDDD


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 10, 2012)

Yeah the art and character design is what pretty much makes this series going and rolling.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 10, 2012)

The author's other series were all one-shots or cancelled. I hope this one runs a bit longer, though you can only drag out a romance manga for so long before it starts feeling forced. Right now it's showing no signs of stagnation to me.

And I just saw this in a recent chapter of Hayate the Combat Butler:



Does that look like Nisekoi or what


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 12, 2012)

It is scary how dense Claude could be when it comes to Tsugumi's gender. And the poor girl is left thinking it is because she's not feminine enough. I can't say it is much shock that she too was freaking out over the lie detector. xD;


----------



## 8 (Sep 12, 2012)

that hayate screenshot looks exactly like nisekoi! 

but nagi is already way cuter then onedera. onedera barely a character.


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 12, 2012)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> It is scary how dense Claude could be when it comes to Tsugumi's gender.



To be fair they're both rather dense.

"I don't know why, but he thought I was a boy...."

But yeah, Claude is just an Idiot.

 @ Shuu:
Chitoge: Were you telling the truth when you said you kissed darling?
Mari: Well of course its true.<3
Shuu: So you've already done that with Raku.Do it with me too.
Mari: Not even if hell froze over.<3

Ouch.

Lie detector went apeshit when Tsugumi denied her chest being bigger than E Cup.


----------



## Akatora (Sep 12, 2012)

Scarlet Plague said:


> To be fair they're both rather dense.
> 
> "I don't know why, but he thought I was a boy...."
> 
> ...



Makes Claude seem even more dense...
Or perhaps he's in denial?


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 13, 2012)

Closet Shotacon in denial.

Hence how he was sitting in the bathtub asking Tsugumi what "he's" so embarassed about.


----------



## Mildred470 (Sep 13, 2012)

I find it hard for romance comedy manga to survive a long time in WSJ. We've got Harisugawa and Nisekoi to work with lol.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 13, 2012)

^Wtf are you talking about? Harisugawa ended a long time ago lol.


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 15, 2012)

When is the new chapter out? >.<


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 15, 2012)

Already read ch 41 - 42, cute and ufnny, cute and funny


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 20, 2012)

Woo! Nisekoi 41


----------



## Zaru (Sep 20, 2012)

Another diabetes-inducing chapter.


----------



## The_Evil (Sep 20, 2012)

So, after missing no less than four chapters I finally managed to catch up.

Chapter was extremly cute. The puppy dog eyes melted my heart. 

I laughed at Chitoge and Punchy starting with hate and slowly growing attached to each other. I mean, subtle methapor it isn't.

The end was kinda bitersweet. Points for Raku for being so nice.


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 20, 2012)

This is why I love Chitoge.
Tsundere>all.


----------



## 8 (Sep 20, 2012)

poor dude got smacked just because mari was flirting.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 20, 2012)

Damn puppy for being so damn cute...

It was kinda bound to happen, that the puppy would bond with Chitoge and eventually have to go back to his real owner. This plot has been used so many times...

But then why do I always tear up near the end of them?


----------



## Raptor (Sep 20, 2012)

Drunkenwhale said:


> But then why do I always tear up near the end of them?



Because... puppies.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 20, 2012)

... ... ... Yes.


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 21, 2012)

I love Chitoge. She reminds of Asuka a lot. With exception that she's slowly becoming more obvious that she doesn't hate him as much as she used to.


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 21, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> I love Chitoge. She reminds of Asuka a lot. With exception that she's slowly becoming more obvious that she doesn't hate him as much as she used to.



Yeah I know. 
Rie Kugimiya could almost voice her if she had a more chibi look.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 21, 2012)

I have a weakness for dogs, but this one was a little off-putting with how hard it was trying to be adorable. Although I loved Tsugumi's face upon seeing the critter. xD;


----------



## Zaru (Sep 22, 2012)

Now that charm really works wonders, doesn't it :ho


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 22, 2012)

Buys the charm and immediately gets separated from the best girl?



That charm is a total ripoff.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 22, 2012)

Only Raku?s situation could make that damn charm work


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 22, 2012)

I enjoyed the random tag out as Chitoge and Onedera essentially switched places during all that confusion xDD


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 22, 2012)

AWMG new chapter. Must read NAAOO 
I just keep falling for Chitoge even more chapter after chapter.
She has her own way of being cute and I really like it.


----------



## Raptor (Sep 22, 2012)

Fenix Down said:


> Buys the charm and immediately gets separated from the best girl?
> 
> 
> 
> That charm is a total ripoff.




Raw 43 may change your mind


----------



## The_Evil (Sep 22, 2012)

Haha, I liked this chapter. 

Call it cliche but I like it when Summer Festivals happen in manga. They are always so lively. 

I'm not even going to question why Yakuza is working the stands. Sure, let's roll with it.

Well of course he'd bump into Chitoge. They call it karma.

Raku gets to show off his good points, even after crowd decides that Chitoge is out of his league. Pretty smooth. 

Hmm, is that the first time Raku really thinks about his relationship with Chitoge?

Aww now I want to see her in Yukata.

Here we can observe the marvelous beast know as Tsundere. It posses an uncanny ability to justify why she needs to maintain a close proximity to protagonists without admitting that she wants to.

So they got separated in the crowd, Could see that coming.

I say that there are...* three to one odds* that the charm will lead him back to Chitoge by the next chapter. Because magic.


----------



## Rokudaime (Sep 22, 2012)

Fenix Down said:


> Buys the charm and immediately gets separated from the best girl?
> 
> 
> 
> That charm is a total ripoff.



Not really. The next chapter indicated otherwise.

Chapter 43 RAW spoilers;


*Spoiler*: __ 



Raku dated 4 girls in one chapter. This is the power of the charm


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 23, 2012)

Really enjoyed 42. Dammit, Raku doesn't deserve any other girl than Chitoge. I really hope he gets over his infatuation with Onodera.


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 23, 2012)

I agree.
If He dares to hurt Chitoge I'll kill him


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 25, 2012)

lol, who knew taking advantage of a guy's connections to a festival could be considered gold digging. The carp catching was wonderful and of course the rest of the girls had to pop up as well. He can't get any rest! xD


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 25, 2012)

Zabuza said:


> Yeah I know.
> Rie Kugimiya could almost voice her if she had a more chibi look.



Why go for the Chibi look? The characters Rie voices doesn't need to always be pigeonholed into a specific body type.

I could imagine Rie's voice coming out of Chitoge just fine.



Rainbow Dash said:


> Really enjoyed 42. Dammit, Raku doesn't deserve any other girl than Chitoge. I really hope he gets over his infatuation with Onodera.



Why?

I mean, I can get why he should get over his infatuation with Onodera, there's really not much to her but a pretty face and a caring personality, even if she's really shy and somewhat withdrawn... And her only focus is him...

... Just reminded of something I really don't like with that statement...

But yeah why does Raku deserve Chitoge? What's with this whole "deserve" nonsense anyway?

Don't get me wrong, I'm not supporting RakuXOnodera here, I'm just wondering why Raku deserves Chitoge...


----------



## Kirito (Sep 25, 2012)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Why go for the Chibi look? The characters Rie voices doesn't need to always be pigeonholed into a specific body type.
> 
> I could imagine Rie's voice coming out of Chitoge just fine.



Nisekoi will get an anime? Even Ichigo 100% that's superior by a mile didn't get a full cour by itself.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 25, 2012)

Kirito said:


> Nisekoi will get an anime? Even Ichigo 100% that's superior by a mile didn't get a full cour by itself.



Ichigo 100% had the misfortune with being released a few years before the full force of the Moe Boom and now the Harem Boom... If they would have tried it now... Oh yeah it would work.

Anyway Harem Series are on the rise in Japanese airwaves, so if anything Nisekoi has a really great chance of getting an anime in comparison to other manga.

It's the current trend in the market.

>.> <.<

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]IZmMkzLaljk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaru (Sep 25, 2012)

Drunkenwhale said:


> >.> <.<
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



That has to bet he cheapest anime outro ever made


----------



## The_Evil (Sep 25, 2012)

Man, this chapter was so fast paced.

Ha! So the charm DID work And as I predicted it did lead him back to Chitoge! If that's not what they call destiny, then I don't know what it is.

The "Marriage Proposal" misunderstanding was funny as hell. It reminded me of the chapter where Chitoge wanted to thank Raku. But this was even funnier.

This chapter shows how far the two of them got from first chapter. I mean she though he proposed to her and well... it didn't exactly look like she hated it " I would like a little more time to think about it.." ●///●

meanwhile Raku spend most of the chapter worrying about Chitoge and being nice to her. He might say he likes Onodera until stars grow dim, but the facts are he always drops her like hot potato to chase after Chitoge.

Chitoge looked cute in the Yukata. And really, no underwear? Pretty bold, especially with so poorly tied Obi.

All in all, grate chapter, both hilarious and heartwarming which is everything I look for in this manga.

10/10 would read again.


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 25, 2012)

It's official. I've fallen for Chitoge.
She is just too cute pek.


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 25, 2012)

Chitoge didn't say no.


----------



## The_Evil (Sep 25, 2012)

Scarlet Plague said:


> Chitoge didn't say no.



" I would like a little more time to think about it.." ●///●

Seriously, Raku must be denser than neutron star.


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 25, 2012)

The_Evil said:


> " I would like a little more time to think about it.." ●///●
> 
> Seriously, Raku must be denser than neutron star.



If anything a "proposal" like this is a clear indication they'll end up together.

I see it as a sort of foreshadow that the charm sorta represents fate with the proposal standing for their future together.

Of course, no way would a mangaka just put it so openly thus the author used Rakus denseness (?) to make a joke scene about it in order to make it seem non-serious.

Personally I do believe they'll end up together though IMO there are for my tastes quite well fitting indications that Tsugumi is THE promised one.

How should Raku remember a girl who was always thought to be a boy due to her looks?
How should Raku remember the girls name when she had no name considering she was a Orphan?

We sometimes get to see this girl inside Rakus mind, however I see it in a bit of a different way.
You gotta consider they were kids where looks don't matter.
He only saw Tsugumi for what she actually was being a girl.This could also have been foreshadowed by Raku yelling out thats she not a man who needs to grow a pair to protect Chitoge.
If you think about it, wouldn't you think that this fits to Tsugumis promise to her of all things 10 years ago?

And of course he can't remember her name if she was an Orphan and Claude having named her.

Also think about what it means if Tsugumi is THE one.
Raku would be stuck between a rock and a hard place yet, imagine whats its like for the others.
For Chitoge and Tsugumi that is.
On one hand Raku got the promised girl.
On the other he got the girl he truly loves.
Not only would it be the ultimate test for the bond between Tsugumi and Chitoge but more importantly IF the latter isn't the promised one, it'll be the perfect character development for Raku.
Instead of relying on a promise he made in the past to the girl 10 years ago he'd be able to jump past his shadow to realize whats more important than relying on a promise of childhood.Namely that love hasn't got much to do with a childhood promise but what truly matters is the heart.

Nisekoi = Fake Love.
That old promise is a fake love and in order to find true love he has to get over the fake and listen to his heart instead of relying on a promise made as a child.

At least thats my take on this.

So what I'm saying is that in order to find his true love, Rakus gotta follow his heart and get over Tsugumi thus ending up with Chitoge whos feelings for her he has yet to realize/develop as he's still stuck in a childhood memory.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 25, 2012)

lol, that relationship charm was much more effective than I could have ever imagined. They're pushing Chitoge hard as the main heroine as expected. It seems like Onodera's chances are slipping little by little with each passing chapter.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 26, 2012)

I don't think you get the jist of what was being said. They want the story to end as in choose a girl and end it right there. Not so much in the spectrum in that they hate the story but how they hate the waiting and the beating around the bush.

And that's kinda what the harem genre is about - making theories and discussions about who is better with whom or what wacky hijinx will happen that'll push their pairing of choice next week.

But these guys just don't get the sheer length of a series in this genre and either blame it on the magazine (which is stupid) or blame it on the author (which is also stupid.)

You don't go to a harem series and expect the guy to confess to the girl he likes or falls in love with the girl who started the whole mess in a manner of thirty chapters, do you? No otherwise the story would be short, and you wouldn't have enough time to get to know the characters and all their quirks by then.

No, you get to see how each girl affects the guy and how their relationship builds over the course of the series with each awkward moment, but yet don't let them go over that hurdle that leads to a real relationship in order to build more tension among the other girls.


But these guys don't care about that, they don't understand the essence in what makes harem series a harem series besides the obvious guy with lots of girls and the instances of fanservice.


----------



## Raptor (Sep 26, 2012)

I got your point perfectly fine, you didn't got mine.  This is a free public forum.  Everyone is entitled to their opinion, if they want it to happen soon, they have the right to post what they want same as you have the right to post what you want.   

My point is, you are taking what people want too seriously, yes it'll probably take years to get to a resolution, everybody knows that to a certain level, however people can wish for things to go different, nothing bad with that.  

Now if you want to get angry at other people for that, it's your business.  Personally I like the idea that Tsugumi is the promised girl heh.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 26, 2012)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Ichigo 100% had the misfortune with being released a few years before the full force of the Moe Boom and now the Harem Boom... If they would have tried it now... Oh yeah it would work.
> 
> Anyway Harem Series are on the rise in Japanese airwaves, so if anything Nisekoi has a really great chance of getting an anime in comparison to other manga.
> 
> ...



Don't remind me. I also watched the 4 episodes of I"S in _Chinese_. Urgh. And I"S was once part of the Big 3 Manga back in the day too. I still think Nisekoi won't get one though. It's only the real popular anime that get it. Similar manga have gotten one though, but only after some years, like Hatsukoi Limited.

On the chapter, I sensed something wrong.

Where was CLAUDE? You'd think he'd run in with all guns blazing since his charge is getting all intimate with Raku Ichijou.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 26, 2012)

Chitoge. Fuck yeah. Never doubted the charm's power for an instant  
And Claude's probably fangirling around about how he finally got to see Chitoge in a Yukata. 

Also, Ruri was only there for a few panels, but she was awesome.  
I kinda hope we get some Ruri focused chapters in the future. 
(Anyone remember the old MTV cartoon Daria? I kinda started imagining Ruri's voice as Daria's, and that has shot her up the rankings behind Chitoge. On the flipside, I naturally started imagining Onadera's voice as Quinn's, and well, that hasn't done her any favors. Gotta find a new voice for her somehow)


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Sep 28, 2012)

Onodera is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## Morglay (Sep 28, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh. Yandera making her move. Cue scary music, rape with razor blades and throw in a bit of salt - for good measure... I should really write a Shounen Harem.


 ...


----------



## Kirito (Sep 28, 2012)

Onodera arc incoming?

Onodera arc incoming.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 28, 2012)

Little catching up here with 43 and 44. XD; Of course even with the chance encounter with Onedera and holding her hand Raku's worried about Chitoge. ;3 Loved the bit where he shot something down for Tsugumi. 

And after that, lol, yes, beach episode. While I do like Onedera I didn't like her punching him out for blushing at Marika. It wasn't like he was the one pushing his body against anyone.  And oh gosh, the kiss question. @_@!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 28, 2012)

Onodera may have said it clearly but why do I have a feeling there's going to be some misunderstanding over such a straight forward request?


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 28, 2012)

Holy fucking shit


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2012)

I did not expect this. I really didn't. Holy shit.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 28, 2012)

Wow....just wow....

*joins hands and starts to pray for Raku to not end like Makoto-sensei*


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 28, 2012)

Bitch move Onodera, bitch move.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> Wow....just wow....
> 
> *joins hands and starts to pray for Raku to not end like Makoto-sensei*


Nobody's pregnant yet.

Yet.


Drunkenwhale said:


> Bitch move Onodera, bitch move.


What's a bitch move about that? As far as she knows he's not in a relationship with anyone.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 28, 2012)

Start up the conversation by asking about your friend and their well-being, then move in to ask if you can kiss the guy.

Your right though, there is nothing really bitchy about it, I just wanted to say it.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 28, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Nobody's pregnant yet.
> 
> Yet.



That?s why I pray, I don?t need pregnant gals, just pure and hilarious love


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 28, 2012)

Why ask? Just do it. I predict she fails in the water trying.


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 28, 2012)

I sure hope he sees Chitoge before he puts his foot in it.

This kiss is not going to end well.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 29, 2012)

I see this ending in 2 ways:

1. The Blunderdera Retreat
Raku: "Huh?! C-can you say that again?"
Yanadera: "S-sorry! I didn't say nothing!"
Raku outloud: "Oh okay" 
Raku to himself: "Holy fuck! For a second there, I thought she said she wanted to kiss me. Jesus!" 

2. The Harima Kenji Special
Raku: "Sorry, did you say something?"


Still, it's a gamechanger since atleast Chitoge heard. 

----
Also, lol:


----------



## Raptor (Sep 29, 2012)

I'll say it honestly:  Good for her.   Even though I know she won't get Raku at the end, at least she will be able to say that she did her damn best for it.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 7, 2012)

Way to ruin the moment, author


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 7, 2012)

Raku sleeping during the best moment?

anyway, nice chapter, each week Chitoge falls more and more for him even to this point.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 7, 2012)

I really feel sorry for Chitoge...


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 7, 2012)

Raku you let me down man.


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 7, 2012)

Well I knew a cop-out was coming. The good old " he was asleep" trick.



So Chitoge finally realized her feelings, huh? Well seems she's the smarter of the two.


But man that was painful to watch. I mean, I knew Raku was dense, but this? When a girl asks you if you would make a good couple there's only one answer she's hopes for! Grow a brain dude!


Next chapters will be interesting. Raku must have realized he screwed up somehow, though being the moron he is he doesn't understand what. He'll probably get really concerned and try to find what's going on and make amends.


Meanwhile Onodera, after using her lifetime reserves of guts, will do nothing.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 7, 2012)

There's nobody in SS who can replace Yama as CC

Yandera about to flip her shit.

"I'm asking you to kiss me and you're dozing away..........."


What in the actual fuck are they building there!?!?!?!?
There's nobody in SS who can replace Yama as CC

Chitoge asks if they'd make a good couple.
"I HAVE ONODERA!"
/talks her down.
Even after this.
There's nobody in SS who can replace Yama as CC
Raku gonna Raku....

Man, that was painful poor Chitoge.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 7, 2012)

Scarlet Plague said:


> Link removed
> 
> Yandera about to flip her shit.
> 
> ...



She is building a model of the town. Planning for when and where she can abduct Raku... She wanna get busy making her yandere babies.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 7, 2012)

Can we please not get a first girl wins again. If thats what your are going to do, just end the manga in one chapter.


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 7, 2012)

Raku is so dense. Chitoge comes on to him and he's like, no! And I bet he doesn't get it that Chitoge didn't talk to him for the rest of the summer vacation. What an idiot. He so think.


----------



## OS (Oct 7, 2012)

I only read this series because I felt it had some potential. Atm though it's no different than other typical harem manga.


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 7, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> I only read this series because I felt it had some potential. Atm though it's no different than other typical harem manga.


Well does have the odd chapter full of action so it does still have that potential.

I shall always remember how Chitoge first met Raku when she leaped over a 2m+ high wall and landed straight on top of him.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 8, 2012)

If you're thinking this is going to be more than just another Harem manga, then I'm sorry to have to tell you this, but that's exactly what it is.

It's more fluff than fanservice though, I kinda like that.

Anyway, this song kinda tells me of the recent developments regarding Chitoge...












Just exclude a few of the lyrics considering the rocky relationship...


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 8, 2012)

My long-term prediction for this series:

Raku gets hung-up with Onodera and fails in his mission to date Chitoge
All out war in between the gangsters and yakuza.
Chitoge and Raku get stuck between a rock and a hard place
How will they be friends when each family hates the other's guts?
Then we may get into Romeo+Juliet territory.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 8, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> My long-term prediction for this series:
> 
> Raku gets hung-up with Onodera and fails in his mission to date Chitoge
> All out war in between the gangsters and yakuza.
> ...



That explains whats inside the keylock.
The poison.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 8, 2012)

My gripe is not just the first girl. Its Chitage in general. Honestly I view the other 3 girls all better than her. Onodera is the cute kind childhood friend. Cop girl is a yandere, but she doesnt go overboard, and she has put more effort than any of the other girls to please Raku. And bodyguard, she is just so over the top Tsundere were its funny and adorable.

Chitage, oh the sterotypical dull tsundere, okay moving on.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 8, 2012)

me said:
			
		

> it's a gamechanger since atleast Chitoge heard.




Game changer? lol What was I thinking? 
Still the status quo was kinda altered this chapter with Chitoge slowly identifying with feelings and then having those same feelings get Raku'd. I guess. 



			
				Scarlet Plague said:
			
		

> What in the actual fuck are they building there!?!?!?!?
> 139th chapter



Kinda reminded me of one of the towns from Double Arts  .


----------



## Kirito (Oct 8, 2012)

I can't believe what I just read. It's like "okay, yandera screwed up, moving on" to "tsuntoge gets dumped, it's a huge deal!"

The spotlight is being unfairly hogged. And we didn't even get to see the other 2 girls shine.


----------



## OS (Oct 8, 2012)

Drunkenwhale said:


> *If you're thinking this is going to be more than just another Harem manga, then I'm sorry to have to tell you this, but that's exactly what it is.*
> 
> It's more fluff than fanservice though, I kinda like that.
> 
> ...



It is but then it kind of isn't. The whole thing started because of a fight between families. This could have been used more than just the first few chapters. Then of course there are some ways you can develop characters or even add actual drama.

What bothers me is that it can touch those areas but decides not to. I don't need to explain much on the current chapter amiright?


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 8, 2012)

Nope.

But please do anyway.


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 8, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> My gripe is not just the first girl. Its Chitage in general. Honestly I view the other 3 girls all better than her. Onodera is the cute kind childhood friend. Cop girl is a yandere, but she doesnt go overboard, and she has put more effort than any of the other girls to please Raku. And bodyguard, she is just so over the top Tsundere were its funny and adorable.
> 
> Chitage, oh the sterotypical dull tsundere, okay moving on.



Tastes can't be discussed I guess because I completely disagree with you.
I see Onodera as a crazy obcessed girl that could easily pull a School Days stunt in this story.
I see the Cop girl as a filler, she has no real relevance to the story, she's just there to piss everyone else.

Tsugumi and Chitoge are the best girls in this story because their innocence and tsundere way to hide their feelings is cute sweet and is what makes it really enjoyable when they show their emotions hidden behind that disguise.

A "cute" girl trying to be cute is nothing special. 
A tsundere being cute is just the best.

And I end my post with 
jow

Because you can't get a better honest expression than that.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 8, 2012)

School days stunt?


----------



## OS (Oct 8, 2012)

Scarlet Plague said:


> Nope.
> 
> But please do anyway.



Well to be quick about it.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Him realizing she likes him could have added some nice drama. But no, he had to be coincidentally asleep at that time.


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 8, 2012)

Scarlet Plague said:


> School days stunt?





Zabuza said:


> Onodera is crazy. She's the one most likely to snap out and kill everyone in this story.




There you go.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 8, 2012)

Oooh, I like that, putting trauma in everyone, even little kids


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 8, 2012)

I knew the mangaka would prevent that "kiss" comment to be side stepped in some manner. Seems kind of lame and unoriginal. I'm shocked that the use of a loud background noise wasn't used to mask the comment (train tracks, fireworks, etc...)

And Ichijou really blew it at the end. He may have thought they were just going through their normal verbal exchange of insults (this time to hide his embarrassment over the question) but he really hit a nerve this time.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 8, 2012)

Of course he hit a nerve, because what he said is true. She's a cunt to him most of the time and he has no reason to like her. Spending a lot of time around a quasi-Tsundere doesn't make her more appealing.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 8, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> It is but then it kind of isn't. The whole thing started because of a fight between families. This could have been used more than just the first few chapters. Then of course there are some ways you can develop characters or even add actual drama.
> 
> What bothers me is that it can touch those areas but decides not to.



Indeed, it seems like it really should, but it feels more like a plot device to keep these two close so a relationship could actually develop - especially considering the friction between the two...

And then move on to the wacky love triangle then turned harem.

It really does feel like wasted material.




Also, that little comment about how possibly Chitoge and Onodera were great friends in their childhoods... I swear to god I have a feeling Kid Chitoge and Kid Onodera were either:

- At each other's throats as kids

- Had their personalities switched due to some "Traumatic" event (Like the dog thing?) that changed the entire way they looked at life. IE Onodera being a bitchy little child and Chitoge being a shy sweet girl...

Considering no one could remember what happened back then, I'm opting for the latter.


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 9, 2012)

Just wait until Chitoge comes back after the summer vaction.

Oh boy, isn't Raku gonna be in for a surprise, if you know what I mean.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 9, 2012)

^If you mean that the poor idiot will have Claude on his ass with a gun in hand, yeah I know what you mean


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 9, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> ^If you mean that the poor idiot will have Claude on his ass with a gun in hand, yeah I know what you mean



Not just Claude but probably Tsugumi as well.

I'd be more worried about the latter personally.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 10, 2012)

Dang it, had to have known Raku wouldn't hear a thing. Who falls asleep with their first chance alone with the person they like in so long. And then screwing up things with Chitose as well. D: Onodera's expression after the confession was super adorable.


----------



## Koori (Oct 11, 2012)

DANGER! DANGER! DANGER!


----------



## Blackmasta (Oct 11, 2012)

I can already see something happening at the last minute to stop Onodera from doing the play, then Chitoge comes in and does Juliet and kisses Raku and blah blah blah...I don't like it!


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 11, 2012)

Something weird is about to happen!!


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 11, 2012)

I don't like where this is going. 

Oh well, I'll be sitting back an enjoying the ride. 

Let's see if Onodera becomes "ill" on the night she has to perform.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 11, 2012)

It's obvious the play won't go on as planned with Raku and Onodera. There's going to be some development that forces Chitoge to get back into the picture and perhaps clear up the awkward atmosphere between her and Raku.


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 11, 2012)

Yes, I was thinking exactly that. In the meantime I think we will get an arc where Raku and Onodera's relationship is fleshed out a bit more. I have no idea what the development around Chitoge you mentioned could possibly be at this point.

Also, it seemed to me that her subdued expressions meant that she was actually acting like Raku wanted from last chapter. And yet it unnerved him so much. I think Chitoge's outgoing personality has grown on Raku in that he still grasps on to his image on what a 'perfect girl' should be like (i.e. Onodera) while still pining for Chitoge's said outgoing personality.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 11, 2012)

Poor Onodera is probably going to get axed in the face by the plot


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 11, 2012)

Who knows? maybe we end up having a distorted JulietXRomeoXJuliet


----------



## OS (Oct 11, 2012)

finally some god damn drama.


----------



## Rax (Oct 11, 2012)

What's this about?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 12, 2012)

This story's a cliche storm, you know exactly what's going to happen.

Kosaki's going to "Break a Leg" and Mari won't be able to perform for some odd reason while Chitoge ends up as the second substitute...

Blah blah, saves the play, the two kiss, and Chitoge does a variant of "I didn't do this for you" but you know, you know there will be something.

Or... Raku quits the play not long after Kosaki has her "accident" (not only because of that but because of Chitoge) and not only Chitoge doesn't get in, but both roles are played by the other characters - Ruri, Mari, Shuu, or Tsugumi in some weird matchup - Like Shuu and Ruri or something like that.

Nevermind Romeo and Juliet isn't a romance story... Every damned thing loves to tell it as that...



On another note, I think this is what, the fifth time I'm seen "Why is it always you?" in this series.


----------



## OS (Oct 12, 2012)

Cinnabar Star said:


> What's this about?



It's a typical harem minus the ecchi.


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 12, 2012)

Cinnabar Star said:


> What's this about?



Lol you have no idea what you've been missing.


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 12, 2012)

Raku thinks that he love Onodera, but in reality, his heart and feeling disagree with his brain.

Just look at this chapter. Raku is totally unease without Chitoge.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 12, 2012)

This seems oddly familiar . . . 

[YOUTUBE]OJ60jxG1rYA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 12, 2012)

So yeah it's easy to tell where this arc is going. 






Rokudaime said:


> Raku thinks that he love Onodera, but in reality, his heart and feeling disagree with his brain.
> 
> Just look at this chapter. Raku is totally unease without Chitoge.



Hey, no fair I wanted to say that!


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 12, 2012)

His heart belongs to Chitoge.
Sorry haters.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 12, 2012)

What haters?

I've been getting the feeling that everyone wanted Chitoge to get with him...


----------



## Kirito (Oct 13, 2012)

No, I wanted Onodera to get him.

Well, whatever. I never almost pick the main pairing anyway.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 16, 2012)

Ha, even if Onodera didn't get her kiss question across I guess she got somewhere with the play. Even though I favor Chitoge and Tsugumi it would be too sad to have the believed to be most beloved girl tossed aside already. Besides, Onodera was super adorable in her crazy blushing. xD;


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 16, 2012)

Drunkenwhale said:


> What haters?
> 
> I've been getting the feeling that everyone wanted Chitoge to get with him...



I want Tsugumi but I am sure it'll be Chitoge.

Like I said before, IMO the best development for Raku would be to get over his childhood promise to truly follow his heart.

Sorta makes sense to me that Raku would end up having to decide between THE one and what his heart says which is why I think Tsugumi = Promised One and Chitoge = True Love.


----------



## TylerDurden (Oct 16, 2012)

Kirito said:


> No, I wanted Onodera to get him.
> 
> Well, whatever. I never almost pick the main pairing anyway.



this...

though i might change my mind if chitoge had a drastic change in character...


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 18, 2012)

wow, shit is getting real


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 18, 2012)

Translated! I MUST HAVE THIS TRANSLATED!!! I want to know!!!


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh man, it seem Raku really screwed things up this chapter.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 18, 2012)

I don't even understand a thing, still feel like facepalming at Raku.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 18, 2012)

Is it his fault that she's unreasonable, irrational and easily butthurt? No


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 18, 2012)

Summary from Mangafox:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Chitoge tells Raku that she can't stand being around him anymore and simply being strangers which hurts him as he felt they were getting closer but thinks it was only him believing so.He then says that everything, that all the time he spent with her was no fun and are all nothing more than fake memories and that they should just explain everything to their families and go seperate ways.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 18, 2012)

Here comes the romantic comedy cliche of "My god! Why did I say that to her?!?"


----------



## Kirito (Oct 19, 2012)

"I can see the ending." - Katsuragi Keima


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 24, 2012)

Raku gonna Raku.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 24, 2012)

I bet that slap hurt and I don't mean the physical aspect of it.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 24, 2012)

^ i think that?s what he meant when he said it hurt.

lol Chitoge just likes to make things worse.


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 24, 2012)

I got a slap like that today as well, and yes it really hurts. :/
About the chapter/story, I think this won't last much longer now. I really can feel the climax of the story coming near and after that if it keeps dragging it will only get worse.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 24, 2012)

Why would Nisekoi already end soon? It's doing quite well in the WSJ rankings, for a manga of its type.


----------



## Akatora (Oct 24, 2012)

PErhaps like Death Note and can't remember the name of their other work with the manga artists.
It could be planed for a certain length and given the space?

Would like it to get to atleast 6 volumes though not over 10 personally


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 25, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Why would Nisekoi already end soon? It's doing quite well in the WSJ rankings, for a manga of its type.



Wait, it's ending?

Geez Naoshi, why is it none of your stories can stay for longer than a year?




Also... I can't believe I didn't see it before... Romeo and Juliet, the Yakuza and the Gang... FUCK...




Anyway, Raku having some feelings for Chitoge there, but he doesn't know why... I love it.


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 25, 2012)

I feel like I want to hit both of them over the head. urggghh!


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 25, 2012)

lololololololololololololololololololololol

Mighty covenient.

And who didn't see this coming?


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 25, 2012)

What's the point of this drama with Chitoge then? It's not like the guy will keep screwing the same girl's feelings over and over just because it's a different arc. That would be just awful.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 25, 2012)

lol wtf???

Anyway, anyone else think Raku looks awesome with that hair style?


----------



## Zaru (Oct 25, 2012)

Did Tachibana just conveniently get sick? Come on


----------



## Koori (Oct 25, 2012)

Too mainstream 

But I like it


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 25, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Did Tachibana just conveniently get sick? Come on



NAH.

5 bucks say Claude caused all this for Chitoge.


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 25, 2012)

Scarlet Plague said:


> NAH.
> 
> 5 bucks say Claude caused all this for Chitoge.



He's a good guy after all.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 25, 2012)

Nah hes a pisser.


----------



## zapman (Oct 25, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



so onodera falls hurts her leg and now chitoge plays juliet. lol



i sense an ending soon, im getting over it ish


----------



## OS (Oct 25, 2012)

Too cliche


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 26, 2012)

We all practically called it:



Drunkenwhale said:


> This story's a cliche storm, you know exactly what's going to happen.
> 
> Kosaki's going to "Break a Leg" and Mari won't be able to perform for some odd reason while Chitoge ends up as the second substitute...



Can't wait for the translation. It's a week behind, Knowing what happens now I'm more anxious than ever...

Not the cliche thing, the monologuing and the thoughts going through their heads, etc.


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 26, 2012)

If the story does turn into an all out war (i.e. Raku and Chitoge fail) I can see myself enjoying quite a few gunfights between the gangsters and the yakuza.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 26, 2012)

Gotta love how reverse this is:
Romeos description:


> Romeo is handsome, intelligent, and sensitive.



Rakus friend by the way is SO Mercutio.


> , Mercutio overflows with imagination, wit, and, at times, a strange, biting satire and brooding fervor. Mercutio loves wordplay, especially sexual double entendres



Claude = Tybalt


> He becomes aggressive, violent, and quick to draw his sword when he feels his pride has been injured. Once drawn, his sword is something to be feared. He loathes Montagues.



Onodera = Rosaline


> The woman with whom Romeo is infatuated at the beginning of the play. Rosaline never appears onstage, but it is said by other characters that she is very beautiful



Also makes me think Chitoge is gonna have an admirer seeing that Juliet had an Fiancee arranged by her father.

Incidentally, its stated due to not having the freedom Romeo has, Juliet is forced to secretly climb over walls.


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 26, 2012)

Yeah this story will end soon just as I suspected.
Probably chapter 50'ish


----------



## Keino-kun (Oct 29, 2012)

48 Trans
Not the usual group and the quality is poor.

Anyway what a cliche chapter. Totally saw it coming but still very disappointed. Surely there was a better way for them to make up. 
Oonedra x Raku will never happen.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 29, 2012)

Eh chapter.

Double Arts was better.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 29, 2012)

ONODERA YOU'RE NOT SUPPOSED TO BE GLAD THAT YOUR RIVAL IS BACK ON THE SCENE


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 29, 2012)

I actually liked this chapter.

It's good that Raku finally realized that he was being a moron. Yeah she forgave him pretty easily but that because she didn't want to stay mad at him. 


Yeah Raku, you are really honest. You are claiming that she is not your typ at all, while blushing like an idiot and looking away.

Onodera should at this point realize that the universe isn't on her side and just give up.


----------



## Akatora (Oct 29, 2012)

Next time well have a person say: "your nose is long, your ears are big and your teeth are black but you're not ugly" or something like that


----------



## Ryugaisan (Oct 29, 2012)

Raku is seriously getting close to being my most hated harem MC ever.

His "apology" in this chapter was gross. Chitoge should have just slapped him again.


----------



## Blackmasta (Oct 29, 2012)

Blackmasta said:


> I can already see something happening at the last minute to stop Onodera from doing the play, then Chitoge comes in and does Juliet and kisses Raku and blah blah blah...I don't like it!


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 29, 2012)

Ok ok, I'm Naoshi Komi.

あなたのアイデアを使用するためにすみません。

怒ってはいけないしてください


*Spoiler*: __ 




あたかも


----------



## Darth (Oct 30, 2012)

Anyone else like Chitoge more than Onodera?

Or am I completely alone in my preferences?


----------



## di4exql.uocx (Oct 30, 2012)

10charrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Zaru (Oct 30, 2012)

While the story is obviously going to at least attempt sticking Raku and Chitoge together romantically, most people including the main character himself know that Onodera is the better choice.

Heck, even Tachibana is better than Chitoge. That girl doesn't mess around.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 30, 2012)

Phosphor said:


> You're completely alone. The rest of us is hoping for a Raku+Onodera ending. ;P





Zaru said:


> While the story is obviously going to at least attempt sticking Raku and Chitoge together romantically, most people including the main character himself know that Onodera is the better choice.



Where were you people when I stated my allegiance to the Yandera fanclub?


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 30, 2012)

Darth said:


> Anyone else like Chitoge more than Onodera?
> 
> Or am I completely alone in my preferences?



Pretty much everyone?


There's nothing interesting about Onodera after all.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 30, 2012)

Kirito said:


> Where were you people when I stated my allegiance to the Yandera fanclub?



Probably on the same bus as me. I also prefer Onodera.

I don't like the obvious choices when it comes to pairings and Chitoge pretty much seems like a lock from the start.


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm all in for Chitoge.
Yandera can just stay away watching Romeo and Juliet kissing each other next chapter.

I will always cheer for any Tsundere though.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 30, 2012)

The_Evil said:


> Pretty much everyone?
> 
> 
> There's nothing interesting about Onodera after all.



Except the closet Yandere personality.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 30, 2012)

Marika should just already get rid of them both and Raku should just take control over Tsugumi. A threesome wouldn?t be bad


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 30, 2012)

Chitoge Fan Master Race here.

Every Onodera Fan can convert for free within the next month. After that you will have to pay with your tears.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 31, 2012)

Darth said:


> Anyone else like Chitoge more than Onodera?
> 
> Or am I completely alone in my preferences?



No, not really. The website I read the manga from mostly roots for Chitoge over Onodera.

Also... I'm also rooting for Chitoge, as cliche as it is...

No points docked against Onodera personally, I just... She's way too perfect - her only real flaws being her cooking skills and her indecisiveness - and really, that's all that keeps me from jumping on the Onodera track.

I just find Chitoge, stereotypical tsundere as she is, to be the more interesting choice. She's got some depth, she's the daughter of gangsters who hasn't really experienced real friendship, real love, etc. so the way she seems to be seems all the more interesting.

And Raku being from a similar background, and his character...

That's why I want the two to be together.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 31, 2012)

Where the hell are you guys seeing yandere tendencies in Onodera
Are you so used to Tsundere and Moe characters that normal teenager crushes count as psycho now?


----------



## Kirito (Oct 31, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Where the hell are you guys seeing yandere tendencies in Onodera
> Are you so used to Tsundere and Moe characters that normal teenager crushes count as psycho now?



I was going along with the Yandera joke since it seemed to roll right off my tongue but yeah, I don't see yandere tendencies.

Also, Onodera boring? For a manga yeah


----------



## The Wanderer (Oct 31, 2012)

So Jobberdera got shafted ? The girl should get the hint already. It'll save her a lot of tears.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 31, 2012)

Tachibana and Onodera getting removed from the role of Juliet so conveniently was pretty funny.  But I was mostly alright with that since I do favor Chitoge. There's something amusing in their clumsy and angry way of deal with each other.


----------



## Darth (Nov 1, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Chitoge Fan Master Race here.
> 
> Every Onodera Fan can convert for free within the next month. After that you will have to pay with your tears.





Drunkenwhale said:


> No, not really. The website I read the manga from mostly roots for Chitoge over Onodera.
> 
> Also... I'm also rooting for Chitoge, as cliche as it is...
> 
> ...





We need a poll to see who's the number one girl among us.


----------



## Luna Malina (Nov 2, 2012)

Garouden - Vol. 25

or

Garouden - Vol. 25


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 2, 2012)

Pff... now I didn?t expect all of that stuff...except for the last page. Shuu is an ass, and so is Claude. 

Dat Raku standing from among the rubble


----------



## Zaru (Nov 2, 2012)

I had like a dozen huge laughs over this chapter, amazing. Raku's bishonen face


----------



## Keino-kun (Nov 2, 2012)

Nice twist to the typical Romeo & Juliet snooze fest. 
Nice ending in the end... Now that she realized she's in love with him does that mean she'll admit confess that to him or will she wait for him to confess to her.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 2, 2012)

That was awesome. 

Marika showing up and performing admirably while suffering from some weird sickness, all the while Yanadera sat back with a wee foot injury? C'mon Yanadera. Step up yo game  

Looking forward to the end of the play


----------



## The_Evil (Nov 2, 2012)

The play didn't went as planned...




Instead it went better than planned!

Much, much better!

The lols in this chapter were unequalled, definitely the best chapter yet.

Chitoge looks lovely in the dress.


And props for Raku for not allowing anything to stop him.

And the last page had me Squee like a little girl. 

The real love story starts now!


----------



## Koori (Nov 2, 2012)

And here I thought it would take longer for Chitoge to realize their feelings.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 2, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Where the hell are you guys seeing yandere tendencies in Onodera
> Are you so used to Tsundere and Moe characters that normal teenager crushes count as psycho now?



I see them in Mari, not Onodera.

I think the Yandera joke was set about to make the character look more interesting, considering how dull and boring she is.



Darth said:


> We need a poll to see who's the number one girl among us.



I'm a guy, just so you're aware...


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 2, 2012)

^he meant the girl of the manga that is more liked among us readers.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 2, 2012)

"Girl among us" describes us as women, but yeah, I get the context of what was being said... Just... It needed to be worded a bit better...

We need a poll in this thread to see whose the most popular girl.


Also... Yes...



The_Evil said:


> The play didn't went as planned...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All of this is my thought.

Way to step up from the cliche Romeo and Juliet story.


----------



## The_Evil (Nov 2, 2012)

I wonder what will Chitoge do now? Will she try confessing?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 2, 2012)

Might ask Onodera for advice, probably...


----------



## The_Evil (Nov 2, 2012)

If you want to know how to get the courage to confess, Onodera is the last person to ask for advice.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 2, 2012)

Not like she has many options, Tsugumi knows shit about that and I don?t think she may have Mari as an option. Maybe she would even ask Raku himself about how to confess creating a new misunderstanding.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 2, 2012)

The_Evil said:


> I wonder what will Chitoge do now? Will she try confessing?



Lol no. As far as she knows, Raku currently thinks of her existence as "just about bearable".

Logically there should be smaller and bigger events coming where they get closer, AND where she lets out the dere side of her tsundere character more often.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 2, 2012)

That last pannel.


----------



## Raptor (Nov 2, 2012)

It's official:  This is my favorite chapter so far.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 2, 2012)

Zabuza said:


> That last panel.



It should be made into wallpaper.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 2, 2012)

And get a proper coloring


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 3, 2012)

It's no longer fake... by half.

I bet the play completely blows up next chapter, as if it hadn't done so already.


----------



## Raptor (Nov 3, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> It's no longer fake... by half.
> 
> I bet the play completely blows up next chapter, as if it hadn't done so already.



At this point... it doesn't matter


----------



## Kirito (Nov 3, 2012)

Lots of romantic JUMP manga ending this time. Wonder what happened to the front office?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 4, 2012)

Start the year off with new romance? I kinda thought though that Spring was always Japan's big season of love...

Or it could be the whole Christmas thing... That's probably it...

EDIT: Also I feel this is appropriate for the last page of the latest chapter...


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 8, 2012)

cuteness overflow against Raku? he?s weak against that.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 10, 2012)

lol, when people screw up in these Shakespeare plays in anime/manga the audience always seem to like it even better.  Poor Tsugumi, although her not confessing on stage was probably for the best considering he definitely would have thought it was only part of the play.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 10, 2012)

When will the translations come out?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 11, 2012)

You gotta admire Ruri. Even when the weight of the hopelessness of this scenario crushes the soul from her eyes, she still tries anyways. Best display of shonen hato from a wsj character all year.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 11, 2012)

This is not going to end well.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 11, 2012)

I must be stupid. It took me until this chapter to see the Romeo&Juliet parallel with Raku and Chitoge's family situation


----------



## The Wanderer (Nov 11, 2012)

Well it seems Ruri is shaping up to be the voice of despair and rage whenever Onodera fails in the future. I can live with that.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 11, 2012)

Seems like Ruri is the only one who can get a grip of the whole scenario....Don?t know if start calling Faildera or be quiet caus eof the scene at the rooftop.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 12, 2012)

Raku you've got to be one of the most dense male leads in a harem story to date.

I wonder if he'll ever pick up any signs if it isn't spelled out right in front of him...

Oh wait... He promptly ignored Shuu saying Kosaki liked him... Nevermind he can't pick it up even if Chitoge or Kosaki kissed him...



Fenix Down said:


> You gotta admire Ruri. Even when the weight of the hopelessness of this scenario crushes the soul from her eyes, she still tries anyways. Best display of shonen hato from a wsj character all year.



I was half expecting her to chastise Kosaki for ducking out of the play for a twisted ankle when Mari jumped in despite needing to be bed-ridden...



Zabuza said:


> This is not going to end well.



Why do you say that?



Zaru said:


> I must be stupid. It took me until this chapter to see the Romeo&Juliet parallel with Raku and Chitoge's family situation



I know. I said the same thing a few chapters back after this whole little mini-arc started - when we were complaining about how cliche the whole Romeo and Juliet setup would be we apparently forgot the whole connection to it by the main characters.


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 12, 2012)

Just found time to read it. I do hope someone tells Raku that he's being really juvenile when it comes to Onodera.


----------



## The_Evil (Nov 12, 2012)

This chapter, while not as good as the last one was still pretty nice. 

It's good that Raku and Chitoge had a proper talk. Now the atmosphere between them cleared and is better than ever.  Chitoge was as cute as always no perhaps even cuter. And of course Raku insist on being denser than lead. 


The second part felt kinda forced, like if it was put there just to throw Onodera fans a bone. But I'm not going to complain about it.

But man Ruri should just get a life. 


All in all a good chapter and decent end for this arc. Excited to see what next one brings.


----------



## rajin (Nov 15, 2012)

*NISEKOI 51 RAW*
*if this quote has any indication. *​


----------



## Zaru (Nov 15, 2012)

I don't know what they're saying but Raku is a bit too obsessed with this childhood promises thing


----------



## Keino-kun (Nov 18, 2012)

For some reason I found the 1st page really funny.


----------



## The_Evil (Nov 18, 2012)

Oh man, all that Chitoge cuteness!

It was nice t have whole chapter of Chitoge POV. I like that she's thinking about the future and her relationship with Raku.

And once again, Raku proceeds to be super-dense.

The Pendant issue is put off once again... well that is to be expected. I don't think it will get open until the endgame.

Markia should go and drop dead, she's so annoying.

So I expect that the next chapters will be focused on Chitoge finding out what she wants and her and Raku getting closer still. What do you guys think?


----------



## Raptor (Nov 18, 2012)

Nice chapter but it lacks Tsugumi


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 18, 2012)

She should just confess to him, then they both kiss each other and then manga ends.

Happy ending.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 18, 2012)

But then where's the drama?

And what would be the reveal of the pendant?

Also, the chance she could get rejected.


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 19, 2012)

I laughed my arse off on page 19.

lol, so much like Raku. He's so adorkable.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 19, 2012)

Raku is the man again? impossible...


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 19, 2012)

Really curious about the pendant now.

Who knows perhaps we get a troll and nothing worthwile is actually inside.

Raku here are 3 Keys.They all fit.
Heres the deal, whoever unlocks the pendant unlocks your heart.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 19, 2012)

It will be a condom.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 19, 2012)

or some pills


----------



## The_Evil (Nov 20, 2012)

Raptor said:


> Nice chapter but it lacks Tsugumi



But she has nothing to do with what's going on.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 20, 2012)

The_Evil said:


> But she has nothing to do with what's going on.



I still hold to my theory that Tsugumi is the one Raku made the actual promise with.

Way to convenient that he doesn't remember "that" girls name while Tsugumi was an Orphan implied to have had no name seeing that Claude named her, and Raku doesn't remember the girl's face with Tsugumi stating she was always thought to be a boy ever since being little.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 21, 2012)

My only problem with that theory is if Tsugumi was the promised girl, we would have heard something from her end about it, she seems to remember Chitoge going out to play with some boy.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 21, 2012)

Tsugumi x Raku ending pleases me a lot as well 
Tsunderes pek


----------



## Raptor (Nov 21, 2012)

Tsugumi is just way too adorable, I can't help but root for her.  I don't even care if she's part of the pendant gang, she's awesome.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 23, 2012)

Seems like an lolzy chapter.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 23, 2012)

I got to 51, Chitoge and Raku fell into the old routine of insults real fast. No surprise that it resulted in more of the same with Raku not noticing a thing. xD; With all that was going on I kind of forgot about the pendant.


----------



## Raptor (Nov 23, 2012)

Chapter 52

Tsugumi


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 23, 2012)

THE GREAT GOD OF BOOBS!

Fucking chapter.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 23, 2012)

lol wtf? seemed like it would have really been easier to go and speak directly to her.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 25, 2012)

The new chapter is out already.  at the end


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 27, 2012)

The girl with the freckles now has a little chibi word bubble head thing... Kinda weird to do that for a character who doesn't have a name.

And lol Tsugumi... And we the audience may never know her size, another mystery of Nisekoi.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 28, 2012)

Haha, what a ridiculous start for a physical exam chapter. I was wondering how Claude got her three sizes, so less creepy but more narcissistic? XD


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 28, 2012)

Now to the big question:
What's in the case?


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 4, 2012)

These chapters are too short. I just devour them in like a couple of minutes.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 4, 2012)

Blood type... fortune? Is that really a thing? How do they determine that? At least Astrology has stellar objects as an explanation, but BLOOD?


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 4, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Blood type... fortune? Is that really a thing? How do they determine that? At least Astrology has stellar objects as an explanation, but BLOOD?



Yes its a real thing and taken quite serious in japan to the point of discrimination, its one of the reasons why some Mangaka publish Characters bloodtypes in their profiles.

Its taken much more serious than Astrology and hails from Furukawa.


> The purpose of Furukawa's studies was to "penetrate the essence of the racial traits of the Taiwanese, who recently revolted and behaved so cruelly". Based on a finding that 41.2% of a Taiwanese sample had type O blood, Furukawa assumed that the Taiwanese rebelliousness was genetically determined. The reasoning was supported by the fact that among the Ainu, whose temperament was characterized as submissive, only 23.8% had type O. In conclusion, Furukawa suggested that the Japanese should increase intermarriage with the Taiwanese to reduce the number of Taiwanese with type O blood



Japanese believe:


> Type A
> Best traits 	Earnest, creative, sensible, reserved, patient, responsible
> Worst traits 	Fastidious, overearnest, stubborn, tense
> Type B
> ...


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 4, 2012)

You're talking about a Japanese comic and you're questioning about the significance of blood types?

Japanese eat that shit up, that's why a character's blood type is usually listed in profiles...

Beaten to the punch by Scarlet Plague... This is why I shouldn't leave a tab of another thread open for 20 minutes...


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 4, 2012)

Raku = A
Onodera = O

Going by japanese belief O and A are seen as an excellent combination.

Type A and Type B together tend to get tired of another easily ending in complaining about another.
Type B and O can result in great friendship.

TYPE B ARE PEOPLE THAT ORIGINATED FROM TRIBES THAT ATE NATURAL FOOD LIKE BANANAS TO SURVIVE.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 5, 2012)

Seen it be beaten to death with other pairing debates to not give these things much attention anymore.

Usually, it's yet another red herring...


----------



## Zaru (Dec 5, 2012)

Scarlet Plague said:


> Yes its a real thing and taken quite serious in japan to the point of discrimination, its one of the reasons why some Mangaka publish Characters bloodtypes in their profiles.


Nono, I've read manga for 10 years, I know how much they care about blood types. What I'm asking is if blood type FORTUNE is really a thing. 
Categorizing behaviour, personality types, strengths and weaknesses by blood type is not that outrageous, but what the fuck does blood have to do with the future and how do they determine that? I mean, astrology is already pretty damn fishy, but BLOOD?


----------



## Eisenheim (Dec 6, 2012)

Caught up with the latest chapter. Pretty decent series but it is still enjoyable though I have to admit that at first I was irritated by Chitoge.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 6, 2012)

rajin said:


> *NISEKOI 54 **RAW READ *
> 
> 
> *Link removed *



I get the sneaking suspicion you might be advertising. 

Although I must admit, having read the RAW, I'm kinda wondering when Nisekoi changed genres.


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 6, 2012)

Wonder if I got it right?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Did the new girl have a crush on Tsugumi but couldn't handle that she's a girl?




Oh and according to Animesuki her name is:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Paula McCoy


----------



## Raptor (Dec 6, 2012)

Tsugumi


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 6, 2012)

Finally some Tsugumi, need translation!!


----------



## Raptor (Dec 6, 2012)

God I love Tsugumi, she's awesome.   Thanks.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 6, 2012)

Amazing chapter, WHY IS THAT friend SO LUCKY? now two girls will fight over his lips...


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 6, 2012)

"RAKU ICHIJOU WHY IS IT ALWAYS YOU?!?"

Add Paula into the harem...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 6, 2012)

Figures Tsugumi's assassin rival would have a complex about her chest xDD

And of course Raku would be caught in the middle...in a good way.


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 7, 2012)

This is going to be so awesome


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 13, 2012)

Pluspoints for Tsugumi

 @ Monster Tsugumi.


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 13, 2012)

Ummmm...guys, no matter how cute is Tsugumi and other new girl, both of them are freaking assassin. This isn't some kind of fantasy or medieval setting where killing is cool.


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## Raptor (Dec 13, 2012)

Rokudaime said:


> Ummmm...guys, no matter how cute is Tsugumi and other new girl, both of them are freaking assassin. This isn't some kind of fantasy or medieval setting where killing is cool.



Nope it's a harem manga that has absolutely nothing to do with reality thus there is no need to take it seriously.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 13, 2012)

Tsugumi broke a concrete pillar, does this has anything to do qith reality??


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 25, 2012)

I need dat Ruri Arc, Komi. I need it NAO (shi).


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 29, 2012)

Caught up with 55 and 56. lol, don't mess with Tsugumi, at least when it comes to the double threat of kissing and being separated from Chitoge! I think either one alone would have made her a demon. xD I can't say I'm all that surprised at Tachibana's grades being awful. It was great when she was pretending to be asleep then did that goofy face, lol.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 31, 2012)

chapter 57

there.

need to read that crossover


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 31, 2012)

Says not found on this server for me.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 31, 2012)

Of course Ryuu and Noya would be pissed to see a character like Raku surrounded by girls. 
And seeing someone as prideful as Kageyama ask Chitoge for volleyball training tips made my day


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 19, 2013)

Quite an important plottwist with Ruri.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 19, 2013)

Dat Shu being the mature man


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 19, 2013)

Meh chapter was meh.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 19, 2013)

Not telling him that he can make a move because "it will be worth more that way" when it's very likely that Onodera gets the loser card in the end is very cynical


----------



## Keino-kun (Jan 19, 2013)

Pretty pointless chapter. Seems like the mangaka is trying to milk this series a bit. Never a good sign.


----------



## Darth (Jan 19, 2013)

Ruri chan was cute as hell this chapter though. 

I find myself hoping for some more character development from her and hopefully some fanservice down the road.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 23, 2013)

Popularity Poll:


----------



## 8 (Jan 23, 2013)

Scarlet Plague said:


> Popularity Poll:


the most plain and boring character won. i can't believe it.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 23, 2013)

Who won? i can?t see a shit in that spoiler


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 23, 2013)

luffy no haki said:


> Who won? i can?t see a shit in that spoiler




*Spoiler*: __ 




1. Onodera
2. Chitoge
3. Tsugumi
4. Mari
5. Ruri
6. Raku
7. Shuu
8. Claude
9 Kyoko
10 Komi Naoshi (lol wat)


----------



## Zaru (Jan 24, 2013)

8 said:


> the most plain and boring character won. i can't believe it.



I guess people are finally tired of tsundere/tomboy/etc. stereotypes


----------



## Morglay (Jan 24, 2013)

8 said:


> the most plain and boring character won. i can't believe it.



Plain and boring? Blushing at the thought of and hiding from someone everyday isn't a normal reaction. She has obviously imagined doing freaky stuff to him, non-stop. This girl is a sex-addict in the making:



Look at that face (top panel) does that not just scream: "I have imagined licking sweat of every part of your body. I want to roll you up into a little ball and put you inside my vagina. GET INSIDE ME NAOW!!!!"


----------



## 8 (Jan 24, 2013)

Zaru said:


> I guess people are finally tired of tsundere/tomboy/etc. stereotypes


tsundere are so 2007. its all about moeblobs these days. 



Moglay said:


> Plain and boring? Blushing at the thought of and hiding from someone everyday isn't a normal reaction. She has obviously imagined doing freaky stuff to him, non-stop. This girl is a sex-addict in the making:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at that face (top panel) does that not just scream: "I have imagined licking sweat of every part of your body. I want to roll you up into a little ball and put you inside my vagina. GET INSIDE ME NAOW!!!!"


geez. i guess i'm a bit slow. but now i finally get it. like a blank page you must fill up her lack of character with your own imagination. onedera is what ever you want her to be. of course. no wonder she's # 1. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



that kinky girl.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 24, 2013)

8 said:


> geez. i guess i'm a bit slow. but now i finally get it. like a blank page you must fill up her lack of character with your own imagination. onedera is what ever you want her to be. of course. no wonder she's # 1.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Exactly. I will fill her with the greatest fluid a man can give a fictional character. The fluid nature of a child's imagination. She will be so full of charisma and female charm by the end that she might burst. 

Then you will know: "Moglay did this!" 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Muhahahahaha


----------



## Zaru (Jan 24, 2013)

This woman takes "scary" to a whole new level.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 24, 2013)

When your gangster husband is afraid of you, it's safe to assume you're a badass. Raku has his work cut out for him this Christmas.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 24, 2013)

Moglay said:


> Plain and boring? Blushing at the thought of and hiding from someone everyday isn't a normal reaction. She has obviously imagined doing freaky stuff to him, non-stop. This girl is a sex-addict in the making:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at that face (top panel) does that not just scream: "I have imagined licking sweat of every part of your body. I want to roll you up into a little ball and put you inside my vagina. GET INSIDE ME NAOW!!!!"



Looks more to me like....ah fuck it./Yuno.jpg


About the chapter:
Nice knowing you Raku.


----------



## 8 (Jan 24, 2013)

chitoge's mom ain't nothing to fuck with. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



yet again onedera stole the chapter. that dirty mind is so easy to read.. you kinky girl you.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 24, 2013)

8 said:


> chitoge's mom ain't nothing to fuck with.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I don't know... Whilst her obvious: "I want you to put me on my back." Ceiling stare was captivating. It was all about the yandere milf.

I was reminded of this:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]CDOXLpqdl7A[/YOUTUBE] Seriously. I bet she beats the crap out of her husband. 




... I guess 'Dera will be getting roleplay tips soon enough.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 24, 2013)

So I only just saw the popularity poll... Did someone really send in 1'500 votes for Tachibana?


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm pretty sure she wants to find out if he is good in bed.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 25, 2013)

So, did that one guy really send in 1500 votes for Tachibana or was that a joke


----------



## Stilzkin (Jan 25, 2013)

I'd be quite impress if he did.

Her numbers should be much higher if one guy sent her that many though.


----------



## wibisana (Jan 25, 2013)

just start read it 
ch 0 (one shot) was really good.
why I feel Onodera is the promised girl
unlike the oneshot


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 26, 2013)

Holy shit Chitoge's mom is terrifying. 

Interesting twist there at the end. I wonder what her mom knows about 10 years ago?


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 26, 2013)

lol Chitoge?s mom.

Still, I wonder if we will ever see Raku like in the One-shot, he was a boss.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 26, 2013)

Mangaka and editors think their Japanese audience can't handle alpha shounen leads.


----------



## lizardo221 (Jan 31, 2013)

I like this direction if the author goes through with a solid, strong finish for this christmas arc. Right now I expect that our little hero will man up and turn the tables on this evil mother by flying through the schedule so fast that he will free up christmas for her. In turn, he gives his "girl friend" the perfect christmas present, shows that he is so talented that he can do her job better than she can, proving to be the only man fit for her heir essentially, and force the meta plot to move forward. Sure we could get an angry speech or maybe some wierd twist of fate like the mother getting ill, but I think her line "I'm the only one who can do this" screams a challenge that must be met. Thoughts?


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 31, 2013)

Chitoge pekpek
Even when sad she's still cute.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 31, 2013)

Why are the moms so much better than their daughters?


----------



## Blackmasta (Jan 31, 2013)

Chitoge's mom is such a big shot that she steps on the heads of big time CEOs yet she can't blow off some meetings to spend time with her daughter? I don't get it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 31, 2013)

Hana does seem to be particularly cold to her daughter. There has to be a reason behind it and we all know Raku is going to get to the bottom of it.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jan 31, 2013)

Blackmasta said:


> Chitoge's mom is such a big shot that she steps on the heads of big time CEOs yet she can't blow off some meetings to spend time with her daughter? I don't get it.



workaholic


----------



## wibisana (Feb 1, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> workaholic



she dont love her/
or her love is shown by spoiling Citoge with big bucks...
I dont know since I haven't read that far


----------



## Morglay (Feb 1, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> Hana does seem to be particularly cold to her daughter. There has to be a reason behind it and we all know Raku is going to get to the bottom of it.



It is obviously due to the fact she had her so young... She ripped from her V to her A. Ruined it before she got a chance to enjoy it fully.


----------



## Akatora (Feb 1, 2013)

I think we might get a surprise and it turning out she's scared of losing her image by acting differently.
Or She's afraid she'd fail in front of her so she'll spend as little time as possible with her.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Feb 1, 2013)

lol, no wonder Hana's assistances all collapsed. xD; She even travels in such style!  But yeah, I assume she does care but wants to be a good role model, grooming her kid for the future maybe.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 2, 2013)

Chitoge looks so depressed in the last page


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 2, 2013)

Having a gangster mom is suffering.


----------



## Romanticide (Feb 7, 2013)

A new chapter's still coming out today?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 7, 2013)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> A new chapter's still coming out today?



Chapter 61 here.


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 7, 2013)

Raptor said:


> Chapter 61 here.



Yey!

Cover writing reminded me of Pringles.

Finished the chapter:
Raku just got trollolololed.

And the reaction at Raku's hotel comment, FUCKING PRICELESS.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 7, 2013)

Raku showing that he can be quite dependable. And ultimate lol at the reaction faces when he picked Chitoge up  I think Onodera died a little inside.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 7, 2013)

That last page


----------



## The_Evil (Feb 7, 2013)

Holy cow! Raku coolness shoot through the roof in this chapter! I mean he was always a good guy, but he was seriously AMAZING this chapter! I can finally tell why he's so popular.

Hana finally shows more human face and many is she both ditzy and cute. She just didn't know how to deal with Chitoge.

The scene where Raku picks Chitoge up was incredibly hilarious.

I'm willing to bet anything that Hana will ditch the fly and stay to meet Chitoge.

Also Raku gained so many of her approval points it's not even funny. She'll probably demand he call her "mom" soon.

Best chapter since 49, THIS is what I read this manga for. 10/10


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 7, 2013)

That Karate Chop on her head was epic.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 7, 2013)

Aweosme chapter was awesome. Dat Raku

He sure has balls to hit Hana.


----------



## The_Evil (Feb 7, 2013)

Raku established himself as one smooth friend when he swept Chitoge like that.

Everyone reactions were funny too. Especially Marika panic.


----------



## Akatora (Feb 7, 2013)

The_Evil said:


> *I'm willing to bet anything that Hana will ditch the fly and stay to meet Chitoge.*




We'll probably be finding the suite empty to get a moment of panic before she shows up.
If she doesn't she really is a shitty parent


----------



## Keino-kun (Feb 7, 2013)

Great chap! Best in awhile. Raku will gain infinite approval points from Chitoge and Hana for this.

RIP all other shipping.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 7, 2013)

I hope Raku can keep up this badass momentum and seal the deal.


----------



## Keino-kun (Feb 7, 2013)

Zaru said:


> I hope Raku can keep up this badass momentum and seal the deal.



Not sure its happening any time soon. He's too inexplicably clueless about girls liking him. Unless Oonedera/Chitoge actually comes out and says they like him he's probably not going to realize.


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 8, 2013)

Seishun na.


----------



## reaperunique (Feb 8, 2013)

Hana should have all the time in the world, she is the one needed, so if she has other things to do, people will wait, especially since she is such an amaaaazing CEO


----------



## Kirito (Feb 8, 2013)

Keino-kun said:


> Great chap! Best in awhile. Raku will gain infinite approval points from Chitoge and Hana for this.
> 
> RIP all other shipping.



Not if the popularity poll has anything to say about that. 

Remember Ichigo 100%


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 8, 2013)

We all knew Tsukasa was the only true route. The blonds always win.


----------



## Akatora (Feb 8, 2013)

Was disappointed over the waste of a color page though.
Using blue ink instead of black doesn't qualify for a color page imo


----------



## Dark Travis (Feb 8, 2013)

Akatora said:


> Using blue ink instead of black doesn't qualify for a color page imo


I'm thinking you missed something here
Click


----------



## Akatora (Feb 9, 2013)

Dark Travis said:


> I'm thinking you missed something here
> Ch.77



not really, I know that was a color page, but then adding this page afterward is still a waste of a color page:

Ch.77


----------



## Stilzkin (Feb 9, 2013)

I don't think the "blue page" is a real colour page.

I think it may have just been the back side of the colour page, which might use a different material than the normal pages.

So they may have asked the author to draw one colour page and the blue page is just a printing thing.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 14, 2013)

Chapter 62 is out.


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 14, 2013)

That was a really lovely chapter.='D

Man, Raku really went all out for Chitoge.

And that present.
For 1 and a half a hour.:WOW


----------



## The_Evil (Feb 14, 2013)

I've said it last week but Raku is badass as hell this arc! He just doesn't give up!

The whole scene where Chitoge calls Hana "mom" and then tells her how she feels was DAWW as fuck! And those faces! XD

So Raku is the reason why Chitoge wears her trademark ribbon? Should see that one coming. XD

The final pages, so nice. Lap pillow! =3 Well deserved reward.

Great final for the best arc this manga hat yet. 10/10 would read again.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 14, 2013)

The_Evil said:


> I've said it last week but Raku is badass as hell this arc! He just doesn't give up!



I think this arc was the first time ever that Raku actually resembled the Raku from the one-shot.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 14, 2013)

What a great chapter to finish the arc. Somehow the author managed to include character development, issue resolving, romantic moments, cute facial expressions AND hilarious humor into 19 pages.


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 14, 2013)

And also, Mom approves him.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 14, 2013)

Arc was hands down the best in the manga...


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 14, 2013)

What a great chapter.
How can you guys dislike Chitoge?


----------



## Keino-kun (Feb 14, 2013)

Dat Raku. Loved this arc. Was getting worried but hopefully the manga will continue being good.
Raku x Chitoge is all but confirmed isn't it?


----------



## 8 (Feb 14, 2013)

awww. that was such a sweet chapter. maybe the best in the manga.


----------



## Galactic (Feb 14, 2013)

While Chapter 62 here is undoubtedly an excellent way to wrap up this arc, one thing I've wanted to see from it is Hana's reaction to the fact that her daughter is in a "fake" relationship with Raku here and just how she would take this... especially with all the lengths Raku just went through.

All we'd need is to have Chitoge's dad to accidentally spill the beans thinking everything was alright and we'd have it.


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 14, 2013)

I am almost certain Hana would string her Husband on a tree by his balls if that came out.

Then again, she's a mother, I'm sure she realized Chitoges feelings are real and Raku wouldn't go so far unless she means something to him.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 14, 2013)

Scarlet Plague said:


> I am almost certain Hana would string her Husband on a tree by his balls if that came out.
> 
> Then again, she's a mother, I'm sure she realized Chitoges feelings are real and Raku wouldn't go so far unless she means something to him.



Exactly. She already realized Raku loves Chitoge before Raku even noticed it himself.
It's just a matter of time.


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 23, 2013)

Tachibana looked scary as fuck, thought she was gonna go apeshit right there

Dude, Hana totally saw through him.Mother of the Year.

 at the end.What does that mean!?


----------



## The_Evil (Feb 23, 2013)

Oh god I knew there will be follow up to the misunderstanding. The reactions were hilarious. "You look like an adult." 

I liked how Hana called Raku out on his denial. About time someone did this!

So not only the ribbon but she also got the pedant idea from the picture book?

Good chapter 9/10


----------



## Galactic (Feb 23, 2013)

Well, well, well, Chapter 63 here was a very decent aftermath chapter for the conclusion of the previous arc and it did not disappoint. Seeing Shu organizing a party to try and get our star couple here to talk about what they "did" was a delight, as were the various reactions from Raku and Chitoge's friends. It's actually rather nice to see the whole "misunderstanding" aspect with both of them on one side, and everyone else believing another. That being the two became more... adult like.

Personal favorite was the fact that Hana revealed that is aware that Raku is only "pretending" to date Chitoge and FINALLY did what I've been waiting for a character to do ever since Chitoge had her own love revelation: Directly asking Raku if he's really still just "pretending" in regards to Chitoge.

And personally speaking - though I have little doubt it'll actually happen - I do hope that this is the start for Raku to realize his own feelings and allow him and Chitoge to become a genuine couple and we can do away with the harem aspects of the story since I feel that Nisekoi is at it's best when it focuses on Raku and Chitoge and how their relationship improves, as shown with this previous arc.

Though I doubt the harem aspect will end like this, given all the foundation and build up (and most importantly, the pendant and key plotline) it's been given. 

Still, this was a solid chapter. It was funny, it gave some character insight moments, and even ended with a teaser that might be the next piece of the puzzle for the Pendant and Key aspects.

10/10. Here's hoping the next few chapters are just as good.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 23, 2013)

Everyone thinking Raku and Chitoge already gave their steps intoadulthood


----------



## Morglay (Feb 23, 2013)

Wow. This Author's view on becoming and adult is fantastic... If only sex was all it took.


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 27, 2013)

So maybe he proposed to both of them?


----------



## TemplateR (Mar 1, 2013)

Chapter is out and my favourite Page is:


----------



## Morglay (Mar 1, 2013)

TemplateR said:


> Chapter is out and my favourite Page is:



That was also my favourite. Awesome chapter. Made me laugh.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 1, 2013)

If his current situation with girls considered bad luck, I'd like to see what would happen if he had excellent luck.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 1, 2013)

It could be considered bad luck. Several girls all want his babies but he's stuck in misunderstandings and thinks he can't get the one he wants, so despite his harem he'll remain a "kissless virgin".


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 1, 2013)

Lol Raku is not unlucky .


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 1, 2013)

Dat Ruri Punch.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 1, 2013)

Zaru said:


> It could be considered bad luck. Several girls all want his babies but he's stuck in misunderstandings and thinks he can't get the one he wants, so despite his harem he'll remain a "kissless virgin".



pretty much this.

Still he is an awesome dumbass


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 2, 2013)

Raku is pretty unlucky considering he has 4 girls but will never be allowed to touch any of them...and as far as he is concerned he gets hit every other second for no reason.


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 8, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Everyones gone drunk?




Onodera!


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 8, 2013)

I don?t know if say that it?s lame or awesome that he used Kawarimi to get away from Tsugumi


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 9, 2013)

This series never ceases to provoke a laugh from me. I'd point out the page where but there's too many.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 9, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]18TLHhhHZCA[/YOUTUBE]

Sure leaves a lot to the imagination, doesn't it? 


*Spoiler*: __ 




May I present to you a soft, candle-lit scene. Here, the four girls let down their hair and gently pull away each other's yukatas. Their fingers entwine, and they lean their sweaty bodies into one another. All the while, this song is playing, asking them to do one thing, and that one thing they do. 

They get it on


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 9, 2013)

Raku disappointed me a lot in this chapter.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 9, 2013)

At least we know Miyamoto's the type that goes into depressed mode when drunk.

And it's gotten to the point that whenever I see chocolate in anime or manga, I assume the characters will instinctively get drunk off of it.


----------



## Akatora (Mar 9, 2013)

it's funny enough, i find it a bit silly though how little get them drunk sure had they eaten 5-10 of em i'd find it acceptable.
1?
to be strong enough to do that in 1 they'd taste like pure ethanol and i doubt they'd keep from spitting that out


----------



## The_Evil (Mar 10, 2013)

The joke wasn't bad, but it suffered from being repeated four times in a row.  It would've probably worked better if it focused on just one girl instead.


Also, did Raku just got gangbaged? O_o


----------



## Zaru (Mar 15, 2013)

Chapter out. Shuu is such a bro 

Fist of the Ichijou was hilarious


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 15, 2013)

In the end nothing changed xD


----------



## The_Evil (Mar 15, 2013)

lol all that shuffling only for Raku and Chitoge to end up next to each other again. 


But yeah Shuun can be a bro sometimes.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 15, 2013)

It takes some effort to make class seating arrangements into a entertaining event.


----------



## di4exql.uocx (Mar 16, 2013)

10charrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 16, 2013)

Shuu is such a bro. 

And for some reason I didn't see that ending coming a mile away.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 16, 2013)

Shuu, a real friend among friends.

and lol at all those random seat changes.


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 16, 2013)

I laughed so hard at the reaction when Raku and Onoderas fingers were touching.

And what the hell is up with the drawing of Ruri?

Teacher is a troll.

Shuu you are such a bro.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 22, 2013)

Tachibana's ... "creation" caught me off guard, oh god


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 23, 2013)

Lol that face


----------



## Melodie (Mar 23, 2013)

Oh my god Tachibana.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 23, 2013)

Poor Onodera.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 24, 2013)

You know you're in for something over the top when your valentine's day chocolate requires blueprint instructions.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 24, 2013)

lol at all of them. And Shuu getting a chocolate before Raku


----------



## Kirito (Mar 24, 2013)

oh god shuu


----------



## Morglay (Mar 24, 2013)

Melodie said:


> Oh my god Tachibana.



She is the superior breeding material.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 24, 2013)

Last page makes feel sad for Onodera.

Also, chocolate makes the world go round.


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 24, 2013)

The bitter flavour of loneliness.
We've all been there before :/


----------



## Byrd (Mar 25, 2013)

So I presume this is the next arc?


----------



## Zaru (Mar 28, 2013)

This fucking paneeeel


----------



## The_Evil (Mar 28, 2013)

^Lol this was great 


So Onodera finally figured it out. I wonder how she'll react? Probably get depressed and try moving out of the way.


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 29, 2013)

Cliffhanger


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 31, 2013)

Last chapter said we would get this arc resolved this chapter, now I have to wait a whole other week.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 31, 2013)

Next chapter is gonna be sooo awkward....


----------



## Shiroyasha (Apr 1, 2013)

Oh man, cliffhanger.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 4, 2013)

Lots of new facial expressions in this chapter.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 4, 2013)

Everytime I think I'm out, it pulls me back in


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 4, 2013)

Such a sweet chapter pek


----------



## The_Evil (Apr 4, 2013)

OK so Chitoge panics and gives the standard tsundere answer. I can buy that. But by god, the fact that Onodera actually bought it makes me question her intelligence! Chitoge is like the worst liar ever, even Raku saw right through her in this chapter.

Speaking of Raku he got what he wanted... and more.

Then there's the highlight of the chapter - the pact between Chitoge and onodera. Yeah I'm not sure how will this work out.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 4, 2013)

The promise between Kirisaki and Onodera to help one another might be difficult to maintain given it involves the same guy


----------



## Zaru (Apr 4, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> The promise between Kirisaki and Onodera to help one another might be difficult to maintain given it involves the same guy



Harem ending confirmed.


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 4, 2013)

Nah, Tachibana likes to have a word with that.

Tsugumi would be totally down for it though if it's for Chitoge.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 4, 2013)

What really surprised me last (not current) chapter was that Ichijou realized he was being a jerk especially to Tachibana. Characters like her tend to get treated like shit.


----------



## Akatora (Apr 4, 2013)

Hmm chocolate made from salt rather than sugar...
well as long as it's not a lot some salt might be worth trying(though there's so many other ingridiences that could spice up chocolate better


----------



## Zaru (Apr 4, 2013)

I know it's a common trope in japanese fiction but the extent of how some people mess up cooking there is simply astounding


----------



## Akatora (Apr 4, 2013)

Guess they don't follow any receipts, but have to make it up based on rumored ingredients or something. I can imagine it could be tough like that and would require several tries.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 5, 2013)

Raku si slowly becoming tha man, first stopping being a jerk with tachibana and thenr eceiving 4 chocolates(well, he received a ton but...)

That promise will cause so troubles apparently.


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 7, 2013)

Bet we get a follow up on this during white day where Chitoge finds out Ichijou is giving Onodera chocolate.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 7, 2013)

Things are getting interesting again... These reaction faces are priceless


----------



## Zaru (Apr 11, 2013)

"It's already been 20 years, huh."


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 11, 2013)

If that handcuff was packing explosives there'd be no way they could escape it going off for more than a day given how Raku interacts with people


----------



## Zaru (Apr 11, 2013)

Loved the reactions of the entire school when Tsugumi didn't go ballistic on him.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 11, 2013)

Komi delivers again. 


*Spoiler*: _was quite taken by this panel too_


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 12, 2013)

Chapter is loaded with reaction images as usual.

Poor Raku, so nervous around every girl.[sp]He should see a doctor. High heartbeat shortens your life.[/sp]


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 12, 2013)

Nice Tsugumi centric chapter. She's really good in  bursts. My reaction face folder is getting pretty big.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 12, 2013)

Tsugumi

Also dat Raku being tha man and  giving her something to wear on.


----------



## Darth (Apr 19, 2013)

new chapter's out. 

god do i love the female cast in this manga.  

Marika's great.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 19, 2013)

I feel sorry for Tachibana


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 19, 2013)

lol, a battle on 3 different fronts was nearly avoided 

Tachibana sure doesn't know the word "give-up". Plot-wise she has no chance but in real life you never quite know how things will turn out in the end, especially when people get married and divorce multiple times in their life.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 19, 2013)

It's just sad because she's so nice, devoted and sincere about her feelings and basically plans her life around him even though he hasn't even done anything that would warrant feelings for him since his childhood


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 19, 2013)

This manga definitely has a stronger pull to it when the it's dealing with the mafia war subplot. This feels like the first time in a long time that I've laughed at something that wasn't a Komi-face. The added dimension of the police squad just made it that much better  Hope we see more of them.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 19, 2013)

Raku should have a harem ending, I mean, freakin Tachibana doesn?t deserve this.

On the other hand I don?t really know I f is hould be scared or moved because she is so damn attached to her memories.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 20, 2013)

Sadly, Tachibana and Raku would never work unless the Yakuza break up, due to her parentage.

I suspect that their memories of the past were when being gangsters/yakuza/police families wasn't that much of a thing.


----------



## Akatora (Apr 21, 2013)

It's a little sad that they wasted the potential of giving her more depth by giving her a different reason to be working there.
A simple she enjoy the smiles of the customers/making people happy would have helped her character more imo


----------



## The_Evil (Apr 22, 2013)

Oh Japan, where it doesn't matter how incompetent you are, as long as you are cute.

And Marika continues to be... unnerving to say the least.


----------



## Melodie (Apr 26, 2013)

Best marathon day ever.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 26, 2013)

When the hell did he set up those traps


----------



## The_Evil (Apr 26, 2013)

Shuu you traitor! D:

Don't give up Raku! The girls are counting on  you!


----------



## Zaru (Apr 26, 2013)

Shuu is a bro, this is all in good fun. Come on it's true, Raku has way too much luck with his harem of cute girls  No wonder the other guys are jealous


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 26, 2013)

I don't think teachers should be allowed to pimp out their female students.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 26, 2013)

Also, why did the females not get a similar incentive?


----------



## The_Evil (Apr 26, 2013)

BTW, I bet that in the end, there will be no kiss.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 26, 2013)

Even if it comes through, the girl will probably punch him before it actually happens (out of embarrassment)


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 26, 2013)

Shu interrupts/cockblocks.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 26, 2013)

This reminds me alittle of the festival in Toradora.


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## The_Evil (Apr 28, 2013)

Some people are jealous. 


Also, Marika look weird in this picture.


----------



## Zaru (May 10, 2013)

This chapter felt really long for some reason, and it was awesome 

Tachibana's drinks 
Raku's "Leave it to me" face 
Box of kittens 
Shuu's "not giving a fuck" face while getting beat up 

Also, supersonic Raku confirmed.


----------



## Zabuza (May 10, 2013)

Getting a lit bit annoyed with the constant "you don't like me" crap talk that Raku keeps telling to Chitoge.


----------



## The_Evil (May 10, 2013)

Raku Epic Determination face on page 15 made this chapter for me.

The gambits and counter-gambits were cool. Bit of a cop out at the end but I did expect something like that.

Indirect kiss chu~~! 

Also, Chitoge is just too cute on the cover page.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 10, 2013)

That teacher  


It was not clever in the least bit, she was just a straight up liar  

Well, at least Raku managed to achieve his original goal by keeping any of the guys from winning.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Suzuku (May 10, 2013)

That teacher is evil man.


----------



## Golden Witch (May 10, 2013)

OMG Teacher is an Flat out Troll.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 10, 2013)

Motherfucking Raku is far beyond the comprehension of human mind. And Shuu seems to be the epitome of immortality, broism and no fucks giving men


----------



## The_Evil (May 10, 2013)

Not gonna lie, this page was great. Heroic second wind, wins the day!


----------



## Morglay (May 10, 2013)

Imo best chapter in a while, thought Shuu was almost genius level... When the master reveals herself right at the end. Just as planned.


----------



## Morglay (May 17, 2013)

Didn't really find this one that funny. Plot didn't really move at all. What I got from this chapter: Chitoge is a bit of a sadist.


----------



## Zaru (May 17, 2013)

I could never warm up to violent female characters, so this chapter was a total miss for Chitoge.


----------



## The_Evil (May 17, 2013)

I liked it. Especially the way Chitoge joke backfired at her pretty much immediately.


but this chapter didn't have much of a point besides establishing how much time passed in universe. Almost a year, huh? And still everyone seems to run in circles. 


I wonder if "second year arc" will be in any way different from the first year?


----------



## luffy no haki (May 17, 2013)

^I hope it is.

Also loled at Raku all the time. Chitoge looked really cute this chap(except when throwing Raku around like a sandbag)


----------



## Darth (May 17, 2013)

was hoping for Raku to bust out his own giant april fools joke but alas

no good.


----------



## Suzuku (May 19, 2013)

"Sometimes I want to hold hands, but it's not like that." 

This always makes me laugh.


----------



## Golden Witch (May 21, 2013)

From MH.
First:


> Nisekoi getting an official website. Possibly an anime?
> 
> Quote Quote:
> Domain Information:
> ...



Secondly:



> 50 ：転載禁止 ◆pshOIaGXj0CA ：2013/05/21(火) 23:43:57.02 ID:iezhGovG
> 酉忘れてたのでもう一度言う
> 来週ニセコイ巻頭カラーで重大発表あり
> #27:
> Lead CP: Nisekoi (Big News)



Anime!?


----------



## Melodie (May 21, 2013)

I hope so. Nisekoi would be very enjoyable with great voice acting.


----------



## Zabuza (May 24, 2013)

Golden Witch said:


> From MH.
> First:
> 
> 
> ...



I think so :3

Raw for chapter 75 has already been released and there will be a really nice surprise


----------



## luffy no haki (May 24, 2013)

in the raw
[sp]Wait was that Onodera?s lil sis?[/sp]


----------



## luffy no haki (May 24, 2013)

Lol. it was just a matter of time for this kinda rumors about Raku to spread, it?s the same as Rito being an evil mastermind predator.


----------



## Darth (May 24, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



lol wtf i read that entire chapter assuming Haru was actually Onodera herself. 

Welp, surprised Ichijou didn't recognize her. Seeing as her character design is practically identical. zzz


----------



## Golden Witch (May 24, 2013)

I was thinking this was a flashback of their first encounter.XD


----------



## Morglay (May 24, 2013)

"Did you see?"
"...  " 
Raku, racking 'em up to knock em down.


----------



## The Wanderer (May 24, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I know it's asking for the impossible, but please please I'd like to see Haru NOT falling for Raku. Having one heartbroken Onoedera in the near future will be far more than enough.


----------



## Zaru (May 24, 2013)

I love how this panel is somehow way too accurate


----------



## Golden Witch (May 24, 2013)

Kosaki what are you telling your sister?


----------



## Zaru (May 24, 2013)

Paula looks like someone that might be involved in future incidents. Assassin maybe? Introducing another pretty blonde foreigner is quite strange though


----------



## luffy no haki (May 24, 2013)

Lol i can see an entire chaprter of Haru stalking Raku before noticing he isn?t a bad guy


----------



## Fate115 (May 24, 2013)

This poor bastard will never get the break he so deserves.


----------



## The_Evil (May 24, 2013)

Eh I give it three chapters before she changes her tune.

Also, so that's how people see Raku situation? Oh god, He sure has bad rep.


----------



## Golden Witch (May 24, 2013)

The_Evil said:


> Eh I give it three chapters before she changes her tune.
> 
> Also, so that's how people see Raku situation? Oh god, He sure has bad rep.



Ooooohhh how I'm waiting for Claude's reaction.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 24, 2013)

First we had Yanadera. Now we have Tsunadera. Excellent. 

About the bear reveal: They were inside, windows closed and everything, yet a strong gust still came on cue with sakura petals to boot - that's what you call divine wind. AKA: Komi furiously thrusting and penetrating through writers block

Edit: Thought Paula looked familiar: she's tsugimi's rival who showed up at 54. awesome.


----------



## Golden Witch (May 24, 2013)

Hi Potion said:


> First we had Yanadera. Now we have Tsunadera. Excellent.
> 
> About the bear reveal: They were inside, windows closed and everything, yet a strong gust still came on cue with sakura petals to boot - that's what you call divine wind.



"Spring, april's warm breeze softly sways the branches of the cherry blossom trees and gently tickles a girls skirt.For the girl it was a new beginning, for Raku it was a Friday."


----------



## Zaru (May 24, 2013)

Hi Potion said:


> Edit: Thought Paula looked familiar: she's tsugimi's rival who showed up at 54. awesome.



Wow, I completely forgot about her


----------



## Akatora (May 24, 2013)

Half the chapter I was considering if it was a flashback chapter to when Onodera first entered the school and meet him again after their childhood.

Anyway ok chapter nothing special though would probably not give it such a high mark(usually would probably give the series 7/10 this one Is a 4-5/10 in entertainment value imo)


----------



## 8 (May 24, 2013)

what could be better then onedera? two onedera's!


----------



## Suzuku (May 25, 2013)

This chap. 

A new semester, a new beginning, a new girl, new possibilities. pek

So I wonder how long it's going to take Haru to figure out is was Ichijou that saved her. 



Golden Witch said:


> From MH.
> First:
> 
> 
> ...


That would be interesting. Shounen romance mangas never get animes this early.


----------



## Eisenheim (May 25, 2013)

Another girl added to Ichijou's collection.


----------



## Suzuku (May 25, 2013)

^ This was gold 



Bitches be crazy.


----------



## Suzuku (May 27, 2013)

So it is getting an anime. Announcement doesn't say that it's specifically a TV anime though, could just be an OVA.


----------



## Stilzkin (May 27, 2013)

Was this sister never mentioned?

I thought he had gone to her house before. How could she be completely absent so far.


----------



## Suzuku (May 27, 2013)

I feel like I remember her being mentioned before but I can't remember where exactly.


----------



## Virys (May 27, 2013)

Nisekoi Anime Confirmed.


----------



## Golden Witch (May 27, 2013)

How did the Bakuman Anime go  cause as I said in the TV Thread, Nisekoi is the 3rd fastest Jump Anime Adaption ever only topped by HxH and Bakuman.


----------



## Suzuku (May 27, 2013)

Golden Witch said:


> How did the Bakuman Anime go  cause as I said in the TV Thread, Nisekoi is the 3rd fastest Jump Anime Adaption ever only topped by HxH and Bakuman.


Bakuman just keeps getting new seasons every year. They might do that with Nisekoi if it's popular enough, although it will probably be in 1 cour increments rather than 2. That said, like I said before, we don't know if it's a TV anime yet.


----------



## Golden Witch (May 29, 2013)

Dat Color Page.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 30, 2013)

I hope this anime doesn't go the non-canon ending route. I do hope that they have the sensibility to only have 13 episodes per season when they're starting this close to the manga.

btw, this manga is very very popular in jp. last week in the chapter preview pages, nisekoi got an entire page to itself.


----------



## Zaru (May 30, 2013)

Golden Witch said:


> Dat Color Page.



Ruri is so small  And I thought Tachibana was a midget compared to the others.

Also, Onodera gets a _Nice Body desu_. (Imagine that spoken by a japanese person)


----------



## di4exql.uocx (May 30, 2013)

10charrrrrrrrr


----------



## luffy no haki (May 31, 2013)

Dat Shu


----------



## Golden Witch (May 31, 2013)

Phosphor said:


> I think the mangaka just wanted to draw them correctly (the farer away, the smaller), but fucked up by forgetting to draw Shu smaller as well (and for some reason he had to draw him standing on his toes too @_@).



Nah, Ruri really is that small.
I remember a panel in the manga showing it, she appears like a 10 year old compared to the other.


----------



## Zaru (May 31, 2013)

I refuse to believe that she's the same age as them. Japanese females are already pretty small but this is <140cm.


----------



## Akabara Strauss (May 31, 2013)

This is pretty good for it's genre. I just hope the author maintains the quality, these types of manga have the tendency to suck if dragged on for a long time.


----------



## Zabuza (May 31, 2013)

Chitoge-chan suki-desu pek


----------



## The_Evil (May 31, 2013)

Weee anime!

This chapter:

The contrived coincidence strikes again! I give it two more chapters before Haru falls for him.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 31, 2013)

Nice of the author to remind us that the lock still holds significant importance to the story line


----------



## Galactic (May 31, 2013)

While the announcement of the anime is great to behold, do we really need to get another Onodera on all this? I'd be fine with the sister if she fell for Shu and give that some dynamics with Ruri, but what are the odds of that happening?

Also, Raku, you should really learn to put that pendant of yours into a glass frame at home or something.

With that said, I still genuinely enjoyed the chapter. Seeing the sister's relationship is nice to see, and Haru is a welcomed sight, giving some new life to the story. It's just sad it'll probably conform to just joining Raku's little following. Seriously, can't we get another guy or two to help mix things up already? The color pages announcing the anime was a real treat as well, especially the order the characters walked down the red carpet, heh heh.

Oh, and hi Paula. Hopefully you'll be getting some more focus than little cameo shots.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 31, 2013)

lol Onodera?s sister is a fool.

NIce chapter, Raku needs to leave that pendant at home.


----------



## Suzuku (May 31, 2013)

Ohh didn't see that coming. I wonder if Haru will even believe him if he tells her its his. 

And lol at Tachibana on this page


----------



## Suzuku (May 31, 2013)

Galactic said:


> While the announcement of the anime is great to behold, do we really need to get another Onodera on all this? I'd be fine with the sister if she fell for Shu and give that some dynamics with Ruri, but what are the odds of that happening?
> 
> Also, Raku, you should really learn to put that pendant of yours into a glass frame at home or something.
> 
> ...


There is no such thing as too many Onodera's.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jun 1, 2013)

Onodera's sister is in for a shock when she discovers his "prince".


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Is Ruri smaller even than Otherdera? 

You know, you'd figure Claude and co. would have caught wind of Raku's legendary infidelity by now.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 1, 2013)

Ruri is a midget. And Chitoge has mentioned that Claude has been busy recently.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 7, 2013)

Kosaki Onodera - Moment Killer.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 7, 2013)

lol both got scolded....idiots


----------



## Zaru (Jun 8, 2013)

Komi does it again


----------



## Melodie (Jun 8, 2013)

He should get an award.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 8, 2013)

Aw shit.



THAT FACE

THE YANDERE RAGE OF A THOUSAND BURNING SUNS


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 8, 2013)

LOL I was thinking that same thing. Her smile at the end creeped me the fuck out.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 8, 2013)

Not even joking when I say that even Yuno didn't creep me out as much as that smile.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 8, 2013)

I wonder how long before Raku reclaims his lock?


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 8, 2013)

I give it 1 or 2 more upskirts.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 8, 2013)

man, I bet regardless of whtever they relationship may end up being like, sisdera will be the biggets cockblocker of this manga.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeah that may start to get annoying.


----------



## Morglay (Jun 8, 2013)

Waiting for the moment when Yandera strikes, wearing sisdera's face, chops Raku up and makes him into delicious sweets. This series would be next level if I wrote it.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jun 11, 2013)

Haru's facial expressions in this chapter.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 14, 2013)

That fucking hiding spot.


Tsugumi enters
"Ah, it's a guy this time.What a hottie"


Ruri is such a great help.


----------



## Smoke (Jun 14, 2013)

Little bitch is pissing me off.



I know she'll fall into the harem as well, but right now....


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 14, 2013)

Glad I'm not the only one thinking so.


June 3~June 9 Book Sales

*1　--　,34,000　*,34,000　- Haikyuu!! Novel Version
*2　--　,31,000　*,31,000　- Nisekoi Urabana 1


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 14, 2013)

Getting a bit tired of that girl already as well :/
Just put Chitoge back in the spotlight.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 14, 2013)

Her face when the coffee was sold out


----------



## Eisenheim (Jun 14, 2013)

Haru is starting to get on my nerves. Oh well, as long as the pendant is still relevant.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 14, 2013)

Using the pendant as a tool to keep the little imouto relevant in the storyline


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 14, 2013)

Sisdera needs a bitch slap.


----------



## OmniOmega (Jun 14, 2013)

So I wasn't the only one thinking that her Sister was a major cunt


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 14, 2013)

And here I thought this was finally going to be a manga where none of the harem girls really got on my nerves...then the little sister shows up. In fact I hope she doesn't become a harem girl.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 14, 2013)

She'll probably settle in the tsundere spot between Chitoge and Tsugumi


----------



## Morglay (Jun 14, 2013)

I hope she becomes the world's greatest twock blocker. Chastity belt, complete with bunnies and a bad temper.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 14, 2013)

Sisterdera is definitely starting to get annoying.


----------



## Null (Jun 14, 2013)

I think I'm starting to like sisdera of Onodera


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 14, 2013)

Haru = Promised Girl
Raku sees what a cunt she is and gets over his promise


----------



## Eisenheim (Jun 15, 2013)

SionBarsod said:


> And here I thought this was finally going to be a manga where none of the harem girls really got on my nerves...then the little sister shows up. In fact I hope she doesn't become a harem girl.



She will be going that route sooner or later.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 21, 2013)

This fucking page


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 21, 2013)

that scene at the end with onodera.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 21, 2013)

I?m scared of how many way of killing onodera thought of in that split second


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 21, 2013)

Did anyone else notice the other joke, that Tsugumi thought of getting on with Raku while Chitoge was away, and then at the end Onodera thinks that Tsugumi did just that?


----------



## Zaru (Jun 22, 2013)

If this wasn't a SJ manga, Onodera's mind would be breaking at this point. She's seen some shit


----------



## Eisenheim (Jun 22, 2013)

Nice change of pace from Haru to Paula. I just hope it would get to much overdone again to the point I would be annoyed. Oh, and another misunderstanding.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 28, 2013)

Thought Haru would raise more of a fuss seeing Raku carrying Tsugimi's unconscious body out of the bushes.
Pleasantly suprised that she didn't. Maybe she's maturing?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 28, 2013)

I heard of people using the suspension bridge effect to try to bring people together, but literally? xDD

Well, at least Paula is getting a bit more of the spotlight.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jun 29, 2013)

"Little by little" Paula will join the harem.


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 29, 2013)

Cute chapter 
I liked it


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 3, 2013)

Source Redon:

Studio Shaft

Thanks to Revan: Director is Akiyuki Shinbo/ Madoka,Monogatari Series


----------



## Zaru (Jul 3, 2013)

>Shaft

Oh lord


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 3, 2013)

Seen someone say "no no no no no" on MH.Saw Melodie go "No way" now "Oh Lord".

Are they bad or something?


----------



## Melodie (Jul 3, 2013)

No, SHAFT is amazing. It was just unexpected for me to see them doing romcom anime. Not only this, but they're doing a lot of animes, so yeah. Oh, and SHAFT has a different animation/art style.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 3, 2013)

That isn't Studio Trigger 

Considering Nisekoi's strengths and weaknesses alongside Shaft's strengths and weaknesses, it's a pretty weird fit, but it could work. Atleast it isn't A-1 or Perriot.


----------



## 8 (Jul 3, 2013)

this is typical a title that would have fit studio pierrot. they like to do cheap ass long anime series. nisekoi already has a lot of material plus its easy to add loads of fillers. that while shaft will probably just make it into a short 12 episode series. nonetheless i'd prefer shaft of course. quality over quantity.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 3, 2013)

Akiyuki Shinbo is confirmed by the way.

And thanks for the explanations.:33


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 3, 2013)

SHAFT!!!


----------



## Eisenheim (Jul 4, 2013)

I did not expect Shaft to be doing this.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 4, 2013)

"A_ Nisekoi_monogatari from SHAFT" . . .  I'll never forgive myself for not thinking that up the moment I read the announcement  :sanji


----------



## Zaru (Jul 4, 2013)

In this chapter it was fucking galactic coincidence o' clock

And a barrage of Komi faces

Especially loved Marika's Raku face



And Raku's Chichitoge (not a typo) face


----------



## The_Evil (Jul 4, 2013)

Somebody got a boner. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Morglay (Jul 4, 2013)

Yandera's silent protest... 
*Spoiler*: __ 
















Overused yet had to be done.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 4, 2013)

There's a certain point where a coincidence can no longer be considered such


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 4, 2013)

Where was Chitoge in the final Panel?


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 4, 2013)

^probably sleeping somewhere


lol Marika was hilarious.

 just wonder when will sisdera stop showing her body on purpose to Raku


----------



## Eisenheim (Jul 5, 2013)

Raku is coincidence magnet.


----------



## Akatora (Jul 5, 2013)

That chapter was a bit to unlikely for my taste.

this one 

How did she get that basket/pot/pan whatever it was up there and if she did crawl up there with it wtf 0o


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 11, 2013)

chapter 82

lol


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 11, 2013)

I guess every school based series has to have a chapter involving cleaning the pool. It's like some sort of weird right of passage.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 12, 2013)

A trained and experienced assassin getting snuck up from behind that easily?


----------



## Eisenheim (Jul 12, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> I guess every school based series has to have a chapter involving cleaning the pool. It's like some sort of weird right of passage.



I guess much like a beach episode for anime adaptions.



EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> A trained and experienced assassin getting snuck up from behind that easily?



And she does not know to swim. You could also say Raku is just a master of finding openings.


----------



## McSlobs (Jul 12, 2013)

I think every harem series is required to have a beach and/or pool cleaning chapter. Along with one girl not knowing how to swim


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 13, 2013)

Eisenheim said:


> And she does not know to swim. You could also say Raku is just a master of finding openings.



Raku's turned the Beehive's two elite assassins into two bubbly little girls. Not to mention he has their boss's daughter wrapped around his finger. 

Somewhere in their mansion, Raku's father is sitting cooly in his red cushioned chair, gently stroking his lapcat. When one of his goons comes up and gives him the report of the his rival's assassins and daughter being compromised by his son's charm, he simply tilts his head back, smirks and says, "_Just as planned_."


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 19, 2013)

Oh Shuu....

Guess it might be convenient she looks like someone else.

Still...I feel bad for him.=/


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 19, 2013)

Shuu doesn't really get much face time in this series so this was a pretty interesting chapter and has me looking forward to next weeks chapter.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 19, 2013)

IMO this is worse than getting dumped.

I'm really looking forward to how this turns out though, wondering if he will confess his feelings and how she reacts.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jul 20, 2013)

Shuu got the spotlight this chapter... he still have Ruri.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 20, 2013)

It had to be Shuu the one with the most forbidden love

Shuuuuuu!!!


----------



## The_Evil (Jul 20, 2013)

Wow, it's been some time since there was a chapter I actually liked. 

 We get some focus on Shuu and his love life. Can't say the "best friend of main character has crush on a teacher" plot is especially original or something, but I like it. It's good that Shuu will be given some more depth.

I will miss the teacher once she leaves. She was pretty funny.

Also funny to note that Raku's own love life got stuck in the middle of a limbo


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 20, 2013)

Shuu going for that fine wine .


----------



## McSlobs (Jul 20, 2013)

poor Shuu....he needs a strong woman to balance his hyperness


----------



## Zabuza (Jul 20, 2013)

McSlobs said:


> poor Shuu....he needs a strong woman to balance his hyperness


Ruri chan ^^


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 20, 2013)

This is the first chapter in a while where I haven't laughed.

Shuu isn't as funny to me.


----------



## Null (Jul 20, 2013)

Shuu went down the sensei route and got shot down hard 

Don't worry Shuu, when Raku finally picks one you can be on the rebound for the other 4


----------



## Akatora (Jul 21, 2013)

i found it a bit weak that the teacher would resign due to getting married, a break sure, moving sure, hand over their class sure etc. no additional info makes her sound weak, it even makes it sound like she'd live entirely on her hosbends money...
Should be able to do better


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 22, 2013)

Akatora said:


> i found it a bit weak that the teacher would resign due to getting married, a break sure, moving sure, hand over their class sure etc. no additional info makes her sound weak, it even makes it sound like she'd live entirely on her hosbends money...
> Should be able to do better


Just wait, the new teacher could be someone related to Raku or Chitoge.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 22, 2013)

Claude for next teacher


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 22, 2013)

That's so gonna happen.


----------



## Keino-kun (Jul 22, 2013)

So has the main plot returned or developed in the last 2 months? Or should I just give up hope and drop it permanently?


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 26, 2013)

Chapter 94


----------



## Zabuza (Jul 26, 2013)

Tsugumi confession?


----------



## The_Evil (Jul 26, 2013)

So Shuu indeed likes Kyoko-sensei. He's good at hiding his feelings but Raku sees through him. Chlidhood friends are scary indeed.

Props for Raku for being a true friend and supporting Shuu. Also nice that he didn't just rushed to do something stupid like telling the teacher.

Last page teases some progress but I'm willing to bet it won't be anything like a conffesion but only something relevant to Shuu situation

Best line of the chapter: "You always support my love life... though I wouldn't always call it "support"..."


----------



## Velocity (Jul 26, 2013)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww... pek


----------



## Galactic (Jul 26, 2013)

When I read the last page with Tsugumi, the first thing that came to my mind was "Uh oh... Claude is Kyoko-sensei's fiancee!" But nah... that can't be it...


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 26, 2013)

Do it!


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 26, 2013)

Good chaper, just wonder what will Tsugumi tell him. It oviously won?t be a confession guess the author wanted it to seem like that?


----------



## Zabuza (Jul 26, 2013)

If it is a love confession I'll be


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 26, 2013)

Time ticking, so I hope Shuu does confess his feelings even if it does come across a little self-satisfying.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jul 27, 2013)

So we got a cliffhanger this chapter. Not that I am complaining, I think it would not be a love confession but something else.


----------



## Morglay (Jul 27, 2013)

Galactic said:


> When I read the last page with Tsugumi, the first thing that came to my mind was "Uh oh... Claude is Kyoko-sensei's fiancee!" But nah... that can't be it...



This would complete me.


----------



## Null (Jul 27, 2013)

I doubt Tsugumi's going to confess

I really hope Shuu gets some closure with sensei


----------



## Zabuza (Jul 27, 2013)

Just wait until Shuu reveals he is actually the one who is marrying Sensei.

That would make a good plot-twist 

I know that guy is hiding something.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 1, 2013)

aww shuu :-;


----------



## Golden Circle (Aug 1, 2013)

At the rate it's going Chitoge ain't gonna win.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 1, 2013)

Good, I want Tsugumi to win.

And I want a Yandera reaction to it.


----------



## Null (Aug 1, 2013)

Good to see Shuu get some kind of closure


----------



## Koori (Aug 1, 2013)

Cmon, Tsugumi!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 1, 2013)

Loved the chapter. Glad to see that Shuu was able to be a little more honest with himself.


----------



## Morglay (Aug 1, 2013)

Raku y u mess with Shuu's Harem?


----------



## Galactic (Aug 2, 2013)

While I enjoyed the follow up and closure for Shu here, kinda disappointed that Ruri didn't get more screentime. After Kyoko left, I thought she would show up instead of Raku. Certainly hope the next chapter or two deals with the aftermath here and allows for her and Shu to interact some more. Especially want to see an in story reason on why Shu told Ruri about his crush.

Still, that aside, wonderful development and resolution for Shu here (even if it wasn't ideal for him) and some great moments between him and Raku. Favorite had to be Shu's line of "What, you're making me confess, but you won't?" Even though Shu was just kidding, it left quite an impression. Not to mention semi-results.

Better do something Chitoge, or you're going to get left in the wind by the other gals.


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 2, 2013)

Galactic said:


> While I enjoyed the follow up and closure for Shu here, kinda disappointed that Ruri didn't get more screentime. After Kyoko left, I thought she would show up instead of Raku. Certainly hope the next chapter or two deals with the aftermath here and allows for her and Shu to interact some more. Especially want to see an in story reason on why Shu told Ruri about his crush.
> 
> Still, that aside, wonderful development and resolution for Shu here (even if it wasn't ideal for him) and some great moments between him and Raku. Favorite had to be Shu's line of "What, you're making me confess, but you won't?" Even though Shu was just kidding, it left quite an impression. Not to mention semi-results.
> 
> Better do something Chitoge, or you're going to get left in the wind by the other gals.



I think it's obvious Ruri is going to end with Shuu. I believe in that more than Raku is not going to end single by the time the whole thing is over.


----------



## Eisenheim (Aug 5, 2013)

Heh. So it was not a confession. And about the end quote: "'Someday...I will too' You better do that so we can advance the story now.


----------



## rajin (Aug 9, 2013)

*Nisekoi 86 Raw *
*up to par *


----------



## Zaru (Aug 9, 2013)

Aaaand she's moving into the harem.


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 9, 2013)

Oh joy, more Haru! If she appears next chapter I'm putting this manga on hold.


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 9, 2013)

This chapter was so cute pek


----------



## Kisame (Aug 9, 2013)

Onodera's sister is the worst addition to the Manga; puts on hold plot development, annoying personality, unoriginal design...


----------



## Morglay (Aug 9, 2013)

Shark said:


> Onodera's sister is the worst addition to the Manga; puts on hold plot development, annoying personality, unoriginal design...



Wow, when you put it like that... Props to Raku for constantly looking for plus points on a shitty, oh so shitty character.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 9, 2013)

lol Haru needs to fall for him once and for all, there was no need for those attempts of making Raku see that he wasn?t needed there when indeed he was.

I said it when she first appeared right? regardless of what their relationship end up being she will be the mos annoying and bigger cockblocker here


----------



## Byrd (Aug 9, 2013)

Fuck, so much Haru 

Why did we need more added to the Harem.. it was fine the way it was


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 10, 2013)

Shark said:


> Onodera's sister is the worst addition to the Manga; *puts on hold plot development*, annoying personality, unoriginal design...



The manga was doing that just fine without her.  

You know, what separated this manga from the usual harem fluff was the mafia tightrope that had to be walked by the MCs. It pains me to see how Komi has moved away from that and settled into usual harem fluff territory. 

*Spoiler*: __ 




I'm still reading it tho


----------



## Kisame (Aug 10, 2013)

I don't mind the increasing Harem part, what I mind is her personality and lack of addition to the storyline.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 10, 2013)

Haru's the promise girl.


----------



## Morglay (Aug 11, 2013)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Haru's the promise girl.


----------



## Kisame (Aug 11, 2013)

If you guys were in Raku's place, who would you pick?

I'd go for Tsugumi, Onodera is a close second though.


----------



## McSlobs (Aug 11, 2013)

Shark said:


> If you guys were in Raku's place, who would you pick?
> 
> I'd go for Tsugumi, Onodera is a close second though.



The teacher


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 13, 2013)

Testy... Geez it's a joke. One that could possibly be true... DEAR LORD...



Shark said:


> If you guys were in Raku's place, who would you pick?
> 
> I'd go for Tsugumi, Onodera is a close second though.



If I was in Raku's place, would I be his age or the older me?

If I was Raku's age as well... Tsugumi (If she let her hair grow out a bit) and Tachibana.


----------



## Morglay (Aug 14, 2013)

Why pick?


----------



## Zaru (Aug 23, 2013)

No idea what they're saying, but seems like this is the setup for a short

*Spoiler*: __ 



Memory loss incident


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 23, 2013)

^indeed seems like that


----------



## Eisenheim (Aug 27, 2013)

Is there really a chance to have an amnesia like that? It is not like he was hit so hard. And seeing the pendant again gives me hope that the story will finally progress...


----------



## Zaru (Aug 27, 2013)

Again, her birthday will be overshadowed by bigger events


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 27, 2013)

Holy shit I realized where this is going: He'll think Chitoge is really his girlfriend, act all lovey dovey with her, and she'll face dilemma whatever to tell him

Mark my words, this is exactly how this will go down.

 Notice the set up with Chitoge wishing he'd notice her more.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 27, 2013)

I wouldn?t mind a lulzy development where he ends up thinking haru or preferably Tachibana is his grilfriend


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 27, 2013)

So the story went with the time tested amnesia plot development. Hopefully, this will turn out to be interesting.


----------



## Byrd (Aug 27, 2013)

It should... if you noticed the arc where its focus on Chitoge tend to be really good, just look at Romeo & Juliet and The Christmas arc


----------



## Byrd (Aug 29, 2013)

I really gotta say, This chapter was quite enjoyable...


----------



## Zaru (Aug 29, 2013)

"I thought it was just a cliche used in manga"
Oh how right you are, unidentified panel speaker.


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 29, 2013)

Zaru said:


> "I thought it was just a cliche used in manga"
> Oh how right you are, unidentified panel speaker.



mangainception


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 29, 2013)

This freaking page.


And  at the Tsugumi male part.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 29, 2013)

This chapter dropped an emotional nuke on Chitoge. 
Loving all the reaction faces, and another confirmation of Raku wondering how others must see him


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 29, 2013)

Zaru said:
			
		

> "I thought it was just a cliche used in manga"
> Oh how right you are, unidentified panel speaker.



I was kinda feelin bad for Komi, somehow going from Double Arts to finding himself writing that line, but the chapter picked up steam after that, and then this page happened:



Golden Witch said:


> This freaking page.



That page features 4 out the top 5 Komi faces ever. It's a masterpiece and should be enshrined in a jewel encrusted frame.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 30, 2013)

nice chapter, it would have been hilarious if he stayed at Tsugummi?s though


----------



## Golden Circle (Aug 30, 2013)

Hahaha, Chitoge really cashed in on Raku having amnesia. Now all she has to do is seduce Raku overnight and she's won.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 30, 2013)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> That page features 4 out the top 5 Komi faces ever. It's a masterpiece and should be enshrined in a jewel encrusted frame.



I love about it Komi makes her expressions so clear.

You can tell so clearly it's a mix of:
""
"pek"
""
"" 
""


----------



## Zaru (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm wondering more and more if the anime team can do the Komi faces justice


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 30, 2013)

Anime key visual



Looks like SHAFT is going to kill it, looks exactly like the manga style. Now if they can just pull off the faces.


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 30, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Hahaha, Chitoge really cashed in on Raku having amnesia. Now all she has to do is seduce Raku overnight and she's won.



If only. Chitoge is her own worst enemy. 


The chapter was hilarious. Definitely the best since they started the second year.  


And I have great hopes for the anime.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 1, 2013)

What chapter did Chitoge's birthday happen? I can't remember any of it for shit.


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 1, 2013)

That chapter with Ore Monogatari was awesome


----------



## Zaru (Sep 1, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Anime key visual
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like SHAFT is going to kill it, looks exactly like the manga style. Now if they can just pull off the faces.



They pulled off same nice comical faces in the whole monogatari series, which gives me hope.


----------



## The_Evil (Sep 1, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> What chapter did Chitoge's birthday happen? I can't remember any of it for shit.



Chapters 28-29 I think.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 5, 2013)

Image link broken, is this the one you guys are talking about?



If so, I liked that page a lot.


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 5, 2013)

Looks like we have a rather nice cliffhanger.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Marika finds the sketchbook a little girl with a ribbon.

Not sure if image works.


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 5, 2013)

^[sp]Chitoge confirmed for promise girl. Only girl with a ribbon there.[/sp]


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 5, 2013)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Image link broken, is this the one you guys are talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> If so, I liked that page a lot.



Chitoge is just adorable pek



Golden Witch said:


> Looks like we have a rather nice cliffhanger.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I bet she will hide it from everyone else as soon as the next chapter begins.


----------



## Virys (Sep 5, 2013)

Chinese Scan Link removed


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 6, 2013)

I suspect that the book will bring some resolution to Raku's promise-girl memory in specific. Next chapter expect to see some of the girls interaction together minus Raku.


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 6, 2013)

finally we're getting somewhere good in the story again. i'm still rooting for chitoge.


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 6, 2013)

.....

Not sure if Komi wants to make it obvious or if I should think this is too easy.

Then again the book is at Onoderas House.


----------



## The_Evil (Sep 6, 2013)

Raku is pretty funny right now that he's so thoroughly honest instead of his usual obtuse behaviour. Even Claude was dumbfounded.

Chitoge was funny and cute in the first part of the chapter. Is that what they call a maiden's pure heart?

And hey, isn't that the book Chitoge and Raku read when they were kids?


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 6, 2013)

lol he thoughts it was a fake gun.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 9, 2013)

Here's an interesting thought, the girl on the book resembles the girl in Raku's memory.

What if Raku's memory of the promise girl was based on what he saw in the book?


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 9, 2013)

I thought that too.

And then I wondered where the pendants/locks came from.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 9, 2013)

Not so sure about the keys, TBH.

That's a mystery in and of itself.

I mean, only one can be the right key, what do the others unlock?


----------



## Darth (Sep 9, 2013)

inb4 they all unlock the pendant. 

And inside it is a group photo of them all as kids. 

WAT A TWEEEEEEST


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 9, 2013)

Sounds like a really crappy but really cliche and viable option...

"The true bond is friendship"

Since this is a Shonen title, I wouldn't doubt that as a viable option... Especially from Jump...



Takes away the idea of romance but they were five years old at the time, so it would make sense...

Although... That phrase "Zawzse in love" conflicts that kind of ending...


----------



## Zaru (Sep 12, 2013)

New chapter out.

mfw


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 12, 2013)

Hmmh...so the girl from his memory *didn't* have blue eyes?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 12, 2013)

Considering that current feelings matter more than some naive childhood promise, I don't see the big importance in the lock thing. (Aside from generally getting his memory back)


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 12, 2013)

No Blue Eyes?

Now I realize that all the girls have different eye color.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 12, 2013)

Things try to point at marika or at least that she may remember something.

any way,  seems like chitoge isn?t the girl of the promise...for now.

But i still don?t get why can?t they jut try and open it? most likely ythere is a cliche picture with him and the girl he made the promise with inside.


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 12, 2013)

Chitoge probably wears blue colored contact lenses. This seems too cut and dry.

also, what's Marika hiding?


----------



## Akatora (Sep 12, 2013)

sounds like the 'princess' isn't 1 of the 3 we know got keys, theyre likely the 3 fairies helping him reach the princess.
After this chapter i think Ruri(Sp?) will end up as the princess however they won't get together


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 12, 2013)

Akatora said:


> sounds like the 'princess' isn't 1 of the 3 we know got keys, theyre likely the 3 fairies helping him reach the princess.
> After this chapter i think Ruri(Sp?) will end up as the princess however they won't get together



Ruri = Japanese for Lapis Lazuli


> Dreaming of one foretells of love that would be forever faithful.


Zawsze in Love = Always in Love.



> The ancient Egyptians used Lapis Lazuli as a symbol of Truth and Friendship.



This all reminds me a bit of FF8.
The Protagonists were actually in same Orphanage and Friends about a decade ago but after this decade except for one they all forgot they were but "Fate brought them back together"


----------



## Stilzkin (Sep 12, 2013)

McSlobs said:


> also, what's Marika hiding?



I was thinking she might have remembered how they met. She may have realized she's not the right girl and is just keeping it to herself now.


----------



## dream (Sep 12, 2013)

Glad to see that Chitoge likely isn't the girl Raku made the promise with.  At least this way they can get together without that bullshit hanging over their heads.

Anyways, would like to mention that the one-shot was a hundred times better than what this turned out to be.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 13, 2013)

Why? only because Raku was less clumsy and boss level to the point he KOed Claude?


----------



## dream (Sep 13, 2013)

luffy no haki said:


> Why? only because Raku was less clumsy and boss level to the point he KOed Claude?



Yes. 



Raku was all kinds of awesome in the one-shot.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 13, 2013)

Dream said:


> Raku was all kinds of awesome in the one-shot.



One-shot was a link. I expected a link to the one-shot. Got an ad link to someone selling "Yu-gi-oh One-Shot wands"
Fucking hell Tazmo


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 13, 2013)

Hmm, although the eye color is a bit of a problem, I'm still rooting for Chitoge. Mostly due to the amount of time devoted to her and Raku so far in the manga. And if it's not her, it's Onodera for sure, again for time reasons. Both because I don't think Komi is the kind of author to have big asspulls when it comes to character relationships.


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm still rooting for Tsugumi as THE Girl but Chitoge going to "Win"


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 13, 2013)

Oh Ruri, you wonderful smartass 

I've been expecting the fourth key holder to arrive since Marika showed up. Looking back, I see that that was almost 60 chapters ago. 60 chapters! Dude.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 13, 2013)

Marika might become a main part in this arc .

Also....watch that girl be one not from the cast in Raku's memories.


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 13, 2013)

Butcher said:


> Marika might become a main part in this arc .
> 
> Also....watch that girl be one not from the cast in Raku's memories.



Paula?


----------



## Butcher (Sep 13, 2013)

Golden Witch said:


> Paula?




That is not a bad thing at all either. Means she'll get more panel time if it is her.


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 14, 2013)

The book is so close to the story of Nisekoi.   With the new reveal, Chitoge must be extremely disappointed.


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 14, 2013)

Hmm, imo there's quite a possibility that Chitoge will argue that the book doesn't mean anything if you the person who you really like is someone else.

Gah, this plot point probably won't go away no matter how hard I wish it.


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 14, 2013)

Was 88.2 posted yet?
Oremonogatari x Nisekoi crossover.

Just to go sure.
Link removed


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 14, 2013)

lol it?s the girls side of that crossover


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 14, 2013)

Shit I so wanna enter the Lottery for this.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 16, 2013)

Status of panties:
[x] Wet
[x] Told
[x] Fucking told


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 16, 2013)

Ruri's face here 



And what if the girl Raku made the promise to isn't any of them, and she's actually dead, and Mariko is the only one who knows it?


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 16, 2013)

We need a poll.

Winning girl:
* Chitoge
* Kosaki
* Marika
* Seishirou
* Haru
* Paula
* Ruri
* Raku's hand


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 16, 2013)

Golden Circle said:


> We need a poll.
> 
> Winning girl:
> * Chitoge
> ...



Until he mans up and stops being such a little bitch, he only deserves his hand


----------



## Morglay (Sep 16, 2013)

Golden Circle said:


> We need a poll.
> 
> Winning girl:
> * Chitoge
> ...



Han Solo's


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 17, 2013)

I made a theory that the promised girl is Marika, simply on the idea that as the daughter of the police chief and the son of a yakuza, it makes perfect sense that their factions would bicker long before the beehive entered the picture...

It also makes sense from the "sad ending" point of view with Marika being rather ill, or at least not in good health, implying the girl in the story dies...


But then again... The story made a point that the two sides were once friendly at one point then things went sour, that matches the yakuza and beehive perfectly in the present as the heads are still good friends.

But that leads more questions, what exactly happened ten years ago? How did Raku and Chitoge met when they were kids and how did they interact? How did Onodera's family - a Japanese Candy Shoppe - become acquaintances to the yakuza and a gang? (We still have yet to see Onodera's father.) and the events that tie them all together?


Also, what will Chitoge and Onodera do when they find out about the other's feelings for Raku? Will their friendship still stand? Something tells me from the beach chapters that it was likely not an ideal friendship as we're led to believe, or it will eventually crumble with later chapters...


WILL MAKU AND RURI EVER START DATING?!?


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 18, 2013)

Just started reading after seeing the cover on Neo, this is really funny (on chapter 3 atm)


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2013)

Drunkenwhale said:


> I made a theory that the promised girl is Marika, simply on the idea that as the daughter of the police chief and the son of a yakuza, it makes perfect sense that their factions would bicker long before the beehive entered the picture...
> 
> It also makes sense from the "sad ending" point of view with Marika being rather ill, or at least not in good health, implying the girl in the story dies...
> 
> ...



The thing with Marika is, she's way too sidelined to have any chance of becoming the "promised girl".


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 18, 2013)

Zaru said:


> The thing with Marika is, she's way too sidelined to have any chance of becoming the "promised girl".



^this

The latest chapter was too predictable 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Chitog knocked the hell outta Raku because she got jealous about his amnesia


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 18, 2013)

I can't stop reading.. grab the freaking key  (chapter 12)

(Chapter 16) I have a new crush Ichi is so manly , grow a pair won't you :33


----------



## Darth (Sep 19, 2013)

as someone who's firmly aboard the Chitoge train I wholeheartedly approve of this chapter 

She was adorable! pek


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 19, 2013)

Just kiss already


----------



## The_Evil (Sep 19, 2013)

Oh go this chapter! Just brilliant! 

When Komi actually tries, he can write some good chapters.

I liked how Chitoge got frustrated at Raku seemingly valuing the past more than the time they spend together. Her rant was brilliant on so man accounts, and I loved the twist: Raku couldn't remember her because she didn't act like she normally does.

But lol just when Raku was about to tell Chitoge she's basically jealous of herself the reset button hit. Well it's not like I expected any less.

9.5/10 would read again.

Next Chapter: Chitoge Birthday party!


----------



## Morglay (Sep 19, 2013)

Loved it. Every second of it, the gorilla Chitoge.


----------



## dream (Sep 19, 2013)

Chitoge was incredible this chapter, if only she wasn't/isn't the girl he made a promise with.  That would make the rant all the more awesome.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 20, 2013)

But we all know she most likely will be.

Still, great little montage of how they had all those moments.


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 21, 2013)

Just caught up, thannks neo mag!

I hate that little sister of Onodera, she is not needed in this manga now begone!

Chitoge I choose you! Raku hurry up and realize, your good at everything except this.

Hope a Mafia segement is coming soon, Raku get force to lead his gang into battle, that would be hilarious. A rival boy might show up for Chitoge, we need opposition to make him realize. Onodera's dad he's probably a mafia gang leader too.

The promised is probably the good end he rewritten, somebody club him so he can have amnesia again.

 Lots of thoughts on this glad I took time to read in details. Can't wait for January


----------



## Morglay (Sep 22, 2013)

Mei Lin said:


> Hope a Mafia segement is coming soon, Raku get force to lead his gang into battle, that would be hilarious. A rival boy might show up for Chitoge, we need opposition to make him realize.* Onodera's dad he's probably a mafia gang leader too.
> *



Legit base for Yandera would be legit.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 22, 2013)

He's got to be something as he's the only member of the Onodera family we've yet to see and it makes no sense for her to be associated with young Raku and Chitoge without a similar origin.

As cute a design as Onodera has, she's quite dull as a character in comparison to the rest of the girls, and unfortunately I'm including her little sister despite my wish for Haru to go back to a girls exclusive school and out of the story.

Haru, the irritating little brat she is, is a better character than Kosaki. Not by much but she's a bit more dynamic.


----------



## Akatora (Sep 22, 2013)

The obvious job of Onoderes father would probably be either officer in the millitary or politician


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 26, 2013)

God fucking dammit KOMI.
Raw IInfo:
*Spoiler*: __ 








AAAAAAAAAAAAAND major cliffhanger.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The_Evil (Sep 26, 2013)

Oh Nisekoi, if you can be _this_ good, why aren't you always?


Not much to say about the chapter, it was just super cute. Oh yeah, the eye thing got explained (btw, they did not made that up, it happens) and fourth key is hinted, but that was to be expected.


Overall great chapter and good end of the arc...


... eh, now bring in the fillers. :/


----------



## Darth (Sep 26, 2013)

welp, i saw the eye colour change coming. I honestly want to see more Haru  She's like the complete opposite of Onodera. Chitoge's been great this arc. She's become a lot more likeable as a character. 

Now if only Marika would get the spotlight for a bit.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 26, 2013)

Hmm... Komi did his research, although generally it's the reverse from blue to brown, not the opposite.

Still, I want Chitoge to be the promised girl.


Well, for now... We go back to the weekly adventures of harem antics - until the next part of plot when Marika gets into the fray seriously.


Now give me my MakuXRuri shipping!!!


----------



## Galactic (Sep 26, 2013)

I don't mind the eye color change at all, though I think it would had been more effective for that to have been revealed in a later chapter/arc.

So, there is a fourth girl after all. I suppose we'll be learning about her soon enough, but is it really that hard to ask for a couple more guys to be added to the cast here?

That said, Chitoge has really shined throughout this arc here and it makes me root for her all the more. Do hope that Raku regains his memories of those past few days or at least gets told what he was like.

Splendid arc.


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 27, 2013)

great chapter. can't wait for the next revelations.


----------



## Darth (Sep 27, 2013)

Galactic said:


> but is it really that hard to ask for a couple more guys to be added to the cast here?



Yes. 

You tryin ta ruin our harem?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 27, 2013)

Galactic said:


> So, there is a fourth girl after all. I suppose we'll be learning about her soon enough, but is it really that hard to ask for a couple more guys to be added to the cast here?



There are dozens of "harem"-type anime with one male main character and one male "monkey-type" side character. I dunno why the Japanese love this setup so much.


----------



## Morglay (Sep 27, 2013)

Good lord what an ungrateful... If a kind person gets me a private jet 100% somebody is getting their dick sucked.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 27, 2013)

These last few chapters have been pretty cool,Komi?s been doing a great job regarding his characters when chapters related to the plot come.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 27, 2013)

Zaru said:


> There are dozens of "harem"-type anime with one male main character and one male "monkey-type" side character. I dunno why the Japanese love this setup so much.



It kinda works in a sense. The audience is supposed to feel for the main guy as though he's a stand in for them, and they always have "that one guy" as their wingman/saboteur...

The girls are the market, the merchandise, for these types of stories. No one wants more guys unless it's a reverse harem or something like that. 



Morglay said:


> Good lord what an ungrateful... If a kind person gets me a private jet 100% somebody is getting their dick sucked.



Considering how Klaus is sometimes, I wouldn't be surprised if that's what he wanted.



If it were me, I would need to take days off as weekend travel is out of the question, and if I had free access to everywhere I wanted to go I'd be done with the jet within a few short years exception being conventions.


----------



## Akatora (Sep 27, 2013)

While Changes in hair and eye color happens isn't it usually blond turning brown and blue eyes turning brown?

I'm starding to wonder if he might be like Kodaka from Haganai, we already know he notice more than they think. Perhaps he might want thnigs to stay how they are while he already know the entire bg


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 29, 2013)

4th Key? wut Raku how many girls did you ....


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 29, 2013)

Onodera
Kirisaki
Marika

Guessing Tsugumi has one as well to complete the set but forgot due to her dedication to Chitoge and Claude raising her as well as training her into a Hitman.

In other words, possessing the key was sort of  "erased" due to the other matters being drilled into her.

Either that 4th Key = Eren.


----------



## Akatora (Sep 29, 2013)

still thinking Riri is the final key holder, she wants Onodere to go for Raku which would be the reason shes been quiet so far.


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 29, 2013)

What I'm wondering is the girls in the book.

Link removed

2 longed haired and 2 short haired.


----------



## Katou (Sep 29, 2013)

I Suspect Marika to be Highly involve in the 4th Key. . 
Since i assumed that she deleted some Evidence. . say i'm right. .ask Shu . he knows it too. . probably . . or at least suspects her


----------



## Stilzkin (Sep 29, 2013)

Mesopotani said:


> I Suspect Marika to be Highly involve in the 4th Key. .
> Since i assumed that she deleted some Evidence. . say i'm right. .ask Shu . he knows it too. . probably . . or at least suspects her



She killed the fourth key holder and used her police connections to get away with it?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 30, 2013)

That's too dark for a shonen.

But Marika is the only one who knows about the past so all evidence points to her knowing what will happen next.


You know what, we gripe about overused, cliche plotlines like a school play featuring Romeo and Juliet, soap opera amnesia, etc. but they have been the best arcs in the series - with the biggest heartfelt moments.


Next cliche storm romance plot may be the next clue to what we expect to happen next or draw the characters closer together.


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 4, 2013)

Complete and pointless filler, but I liked it. Watching Onodera squirm was funny.


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 4, 2013)

The_Evil said:


> Complete and pointless filler, but I liked it. Watching Onodera squirm was funny.



Yup it was a filler chapter.
I was expecting another Chitoge's birthday party chapter but they rushed it a litle bit


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 9, 2013)

She's turning...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 9, 2013)

Apparently, the way to the imouto's heart is through her stomach. So much food this chapter...


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 9, 2013)

Cute chapter


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 9, 2013)

Haru for once was cute, guess many peopel will be against this shit though.I liked the chapter.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 10, 2013)

Eh, most people I see just gripe that the manga is padding and not showing the "Plot"

It's called Slice of Life people, it's a genre. Also this is what harem series do: Highlight a girl each chapter.



Haru, while the annoying imouto character, is dare I say, decent when she's not being a snarky bitch. Did anyone think the character was decent until she revealed herself to hate Raku for his "womanizing ways" and the reveal she's Onodera's little sister?

I did. Granted, I was confused when her premier chapter started with her.


----------



## Stilzkin (Oct 10, 2013)

Its funny but this chapter makes them look like a better couple than Onodera and Raku.


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 10, 2013)

Ugh it's Haru time again... Previous chapter was at least entertaining a bit, this one sucks all the joy out of me.



This manga has such an uneven quality, it's usually a pretty good arc, followed by a stretch of god-awfull unconnected chapters. What an annoying formula.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 10, 2013)

She joined his harem because she was "rescued" by paedo bear... That my friends is hilarious.


----------



## Katou (Oct 10, 2013)

Let me Guess. . .the 4th Key is a Trap. . .every Harem has a Trap for Christ sake. . 

But i hope Nisekoi Changes History where there's no Trap in a Harem Manga >_> like To Love ru


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 16, 2013)

Said it before - 4th keygirl will be an alien. Shit will go down upon her arrival, and then we transition the series into a hardcore battle manga, where Raku and Chitoge have to dance together in order to inflict maximum damage. 


*Spoiler*: _Chitoge is ready for fisticuffs. Are you?_


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 17, 2013)

Chitoge > Vegeta.


Jump approved.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 17, 2013)

A Blonde girl with Gorilla comparisons.

Chitoge = Confirmed Saiyan.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 18, 2013)

"So she does have friends"
So mean


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 18, 2013)

Is everyone from Kyushu some kind of weirdo?


Raku you fool, you should know that you'll be the on to take he beating when this all goes down.

Yeah, I can totally see how it's gonna turn out.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 18, 2013)

Chitoge dunking Marika, completely confirmed Saiyan.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 18, 2013)

Mesopotani said:


> Let me Guess. . .the 4th Key is a Trap. . .every Harem has a Trap for Christ sake. .
> 
> But i hope Nisekoi Changes History where there's no Trap in a Harem Manga >_> like To Love ru



Tsugumi?


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 18, 2013)

Seems like someone finally told him he doesn?t have balls


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 18, 2013)

Finally a girl with guts.
This manga was in need of such a straightforward one.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 18, 2013)

Funny addition, but . . . her appearance sure does look _curious_. 


*Spoiler*: _can't wait for the hallucinations_ 








Got a good lol out of the Legend of Marika  too


----------



## Darth (Oct 18, 2013)

Zabuza said:


> Finally a girl with guts.
> This manga was in need of such a straightforward one.



Wat?

We already have Onodera's sister AND Marika. 

How much more straightforward do you want?


----------



## Koori (Oct 25, 2013)

Oh god, my sides


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 25, 2013)

Nice little cliff hanger.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 25, 2013)

Wonder if it?s about why she has poor health.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 25, 2013)

I care about nothing else, make this pairing happen.


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 25, 2013)

Feel like it will be something realted to her health :/


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 30, 2013)

"You're a high schooler and you still want to ride stuff like that?"

Fuck you Raku, you don't know the joys of Ferris Wheels. I'm an adult and I love them. (And should note I'm typically afraid of heights, but the bigger Ferris Wheel the better.)


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 30, 2013)

I dunno who's a bigger coward, Rakku or Haruto from KniM

Mikage was fun for about 2 pages, then she got annoying


----------



## Smoke (Oct 30, 2013)

First time I found Raku to be annoying with his pussyness.


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 31, 2013)

Yep she's gotta be really sick.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 31, 2013)

That moment where she realizes she has no chance


----------



## Zaru (Nov 7, 2013)

So many awesome faces in this chapter.

And those mini posters look interesting, hopefully someone scans those.


----------



## McSlobs (Nov 7, 2013)

Zaru said:


> So many awesome faces in this chapter.
> 
> And those mini posters look interesting, hopefully someone scans those.



Yeah those look pretty good The Onodera doodle was great


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 7, 2013)

Cute chapter to celebrate the 2nd birthday. I don't mind


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 7, 2013)

I wonder when Chitoge will come back into spotlight?

Of course Tsugumi hasn't had her turn yet...




And where's my Shuu and Ruri?


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 7, 2013)

i need more Haru not being an ass...and more Tsugmi and Marika(though she got er time the last two chapters)


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 15, 2013)

Thew new chapter is out.
I missed a Tsugumi chapter for a while. Glad this one was so sweet .


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 15, 2013)

Yeah she looked cute. Though something I?ve wante dto see for real is a Claude vs Raku like in the One-shot.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 15, 2013)

Claude will be the final hurdle to overcome to reach Chitoge's heart.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 15, 2013)

Just like in the Romeo and Juliet play apparently...


----------



## Morglay (Nov 15, 2013)

Well he has already overcome that hurdle, as he is holding her heart in his palm and doesn't even know what it is.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 16, 2013)

Claude Final Villain is cannon?


----------



## Rax (Nov 16, 2013)

The FV will just be a group of pissed off MC Girls


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 16, 2013)

Red Hero said:


> The FV will just be a group of pissed off MC Girls



Let's see:
Tsugumi is a hitman.Definitely will get assisted by Paula.
Marika has the links to Police.
Haru seems to be constantly in that time of the Month.
Yandera get's assisted by Ruri.



Harem of the Dead V2.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 17, 2013)

Oh you know definitely how these things tend to end.

One ending, when the manga gets pulled from the magazine is this rushed "And the adventures continue" type of thing so it's up to the readers - which seems to piss off most readers anyway because they want something final.

The second type is similar to the first in a sense due to the reasons (Magazine pulling) and the one Komi is experienced with in Double Arts with a sudden shift to an older protagonist reminiscing on the memories of old before the story suddenly ends.

And the third and given how this series is popular (though that will depend with time) is there actually being a resolution where one girl is chosen, the rest understand and see the love between the two, and wish them luck with broken hearts of their own but they eventually have a second chance at love later down the line. Mostly in a montage of how things affect others and whatever.


----------



## Rax (Nov 17, 2013)

Tsugumi is the best girl in this manga


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 18, 2013)

Each girl has their merits, their appeal.

Chitoge is the outward agressive female (and given how she's half "American" it makes sense given Japan's perception of Americans) but has a tender side.

Onodera is the typical foil being very reserved to the point of folly.

Tsugumi is the awkward girl learning actual womanhood despite her background not being as such, and is extremely flustered.

Tachibana is the annoyingly clingy girl with the charm of being genuine in her affections.

Haru is the protective younger sibling with tsundere tendencies but not being overly physical.


I'm not sure how exactly to describe Ruri, Paula, or Fuu... Paula seems pretty much distant, Fuu only appeared in three chapters (though enough to warrant an appearance in Volume 9's cover), and Ruri seems more like that over aggressive match-maker/best friend archetype with a huge hint of bitch added to her, yet it plays off spectacularly with Shuu's aloof nature.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 18, 2013)

Red Hero said:


> Tsugumi is the best girl in this manga





I'm still supporting Tsugumi as the Girl from back then.


----------



## rajin (Nov 22, 2013)

*Nisekoi 100 Raw*

*40*


----------



## Darth (Nov 22, 2013)

God I love Chitoge. 

New chapter out for your plebians. 

The 100th chapter dedicated to Chitoge's thoughts of confessing? And a flashback showing how epic Hana is?

Great chapter.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 22, 2013)

......Hana gets more and more badass, holy shit what a woman.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 22, 2013)

dat hana

am i the only one who thought chitoge was a different girl in the first pages?


----------



## The_Evil (Nov 22, 2013)

This chapter was actually very good, as are most chapters focusing on Chitoge and Raku relationship. If they just cut out all the filler chapters focusing on the supporting cast, this manga would've had much better reception.


Chitoge was so cute this chapter. I understand her- first love can be scary.


Raku and Chitoge came a long way since their first meeting. Now they can talk so naturally and have lots of chemistry. They already feel almost like a couple.  

Chitoge's dad story was awesome too. Her parents are way over the top.


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 23, 2013)

Why is Chitoge so perfect?


----------



## Morglay (Nov 23, 2013)

Chitoge must win.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 23, 2013)

Eh...

It was an alright chapter. Kinda Chitoge filler in a sense. Really all this establishes how well they've progressed, instead of anything remotely advancing, which if you've been paying attention you'd already know how they are at this current stage of the story.

What would have been nicer had Raku had some sort of hint towards liking her or growing feelings that would start to conflict him between Chitoge and Onodera later on.

But no, Raku's nonchalant and Chitoge is fine with the way things are which until the next Event means diddly squat.


The story of Chitoge's mom and dad though was kinda funny, even though it was kinda expecting that whatever story he told would not help her in anyway.


----------



## Nic (Nov 27, 2013)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Eh...
> 
> It was an alright chapter. Kinda Chitoge filler in a sense. Really all this establishes how well they've progressed, instead of anything remotely advancing, which if you've been paying attention you'd already know how they are at this current stage of the story.
> 
> ...



I agree, it feels like it's dragging on quite a bit at this point.


----------



## Rax (Nov 27, 2013)

Tsugumi > Chitoge


----------



## Nic (Nov 27, 2013)

I actually like Chitoge best, which wasn't the case when i first started to read the manga.


----------



## Rax (Nov 27, 2013)

It's cause originally she was just angry.

Now she is angry and Blushu Ugu


----------



## Zaru (Nov 27, 2013)

At this point any hope for Onodera is lost. Even the hentai she appears in is about her getting NTR'd.


----------



## Rax (Nov 27, 2013)

Zaru said:


> At this point any hope for Onodera is lost.* Even the hentai she appears in* is about her getting NTR'd.



Whatcha doin' reading those?


----------



## Zaru (Nov 27, 2013)

Red Hero said:


> Whatcha doin' reading those?


----------



## Rax (Nov 27, 2013)

PM me some, Zaru


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 27, 2013)

Nic said:


> I agree, it feels like it's dragging on quite a bit at this point.




THANK YOU!!! They need to have something other than the status quo, to shake it up.

It was a disappointing 100th chapter even if it was about Chitoge - the plot stalled. I mean it was the 100th chapter, you'd think something like that would've had at the very least some small sense of development...



Zaru said:


> At this point any hope for Onodera is lost. Even the hentai she appears in is about her getting NTR'd.





Oh dear lord... They have hentai of this now?

I guess I shouldn't be surprised...


----------



## Nic (Nov 27, 2013)

Exactly 100 chapters and none of the three main characters have even confessed. 


Although I do get the structure of this last chapter in having the main pair of this manga reflect on how their relationship has progressed since the first chapter.


----------



## Rax (Nov 27, 2013)

Welcome to a Harem Manga


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 27, 2013)

Tis how a harem manga is, my dear friend.

The boundless batches of spotlights on our heroines, describing at times a normal situation in their everyday lives or perhaps an unexpected and silly one...

Then the events that unfold that open up towards the change of an existing relationship to something, anew.

Before settling back down into that little slice of spotlight once again...

Alas, tis how a harem manga is, my friend.


----------



## Nic (Nov 28, 2013)

i've read plenty of harem mangas, and while you get your typical girl/guy can't confess for a while it generally doesn't drag out this long.  Also going by stereotypical harem manga you'd expect Onodera to make her confession first, but at the rate she's going.............


----------



## Rax (Nov 28, 2013)

I am counting down the chapters before it turns into a battle manga


----------



## Nic (Nov 28, 2013)

We might be waiting a while. lol


----------



## Rax (Nov 28, 2013)

Chitoge and Tsugumi already seem Superhuman


----------



## Nic (Nov 28, 2013)

yeah but since they won't fight each other, the author is going to have to introduce new girls, and we got enough of those.


----------



## Rax (Nov 28, 2013)

You can never have enough pretty girls, Nic


----------



## Nic (Nov 28, 2013)

true, but then it's all going to drag even longer.


----------



## Rax (Nov 28, 2013)

You'll get over it with lots of pretty girls and explosions


----------



## Nic (Nov 28, 2013)

i dunno this series relies way too much on comedy overall to gave us intense fight scenes.


----------



## Rax (Nov 28, 2013)

Just wait, it'll go the ways of KHR and turn into a battle manga


----------



## hell no (Nov 28, 2013)

Except for the first chapter, I've found this manga very boring. Can't believe this shit has been going on for around 100 chapters and there are still no signs of it being given the boot yet.


----------



## Morglay (Nov 28, 2013)

hell no said:


> Except for the first chapter, I've found this manga very boring. Can't believe this shit has been going on for around 100 chapters and there are still no signs of it being given the boot yet.



See that little (x) in the top right? It closes stuff for you. You are welcome. I agree that the 1 shot was better though.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 28, 2013)

Red Hero said:


> I am counting down the chapters before it turns into a battle manga



Chitoge = Ogon Oozaru.

Fact.


----------



## Rax (Nov 28, 2013)

Who will be Vegeta?


----------



## Nic (Nov 29, 2013)

Thinking more and more that the promised girl is really dead and that the keys all relate to not forgetting her and treasuring her memory. Besides i seriously doubt that those keys don't all open that locket.  Would be quite pointless to make them for nothing in the beginning if it wasn't meant to open it.


----------



## Rax (Nov 29, 2013)

It'll turn out they all work and he's been planning this the entire time to get his own harem


----------



## Nic (Nov 29, 2013)

lol i hope not, those types of endings are disappointing.


----------



## Rax (Nov 29, 2013)

I would love that ending.

Then a picture of Aizen is the last panel with Kubo knucking the Nisekoi writer


----------



## Nic (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm not reading this manga to be trolled in the end.


----------



## Rax (Nov 29, 2013)

I know.

But you will. 


Then I will swoop in and steal your post count :ignoramus


----------



## McSlobs (Nov 30, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Ridiculous chapter. I don't see why he's so willing to do anything for Onodera. She's nothing special.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 30, 2013)

Onodera's mom  But seriously, Ichijou has some mad cake skills.


----------



## Morglay (Nov 30, 2013)

Mumodera. The progenitor of Yandera. Its canon now bitches.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 30, 2013)

McSlobs said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Ridiculous chapter. I don't see why he's so willing to do anything for Onodera. She's nothing special.




Because she's the sweet and caring one.

Personally while I like her design, Kosaki is boring character-wise.

"I'm too shy to talk to Ichijou-kun, but I'll do my best to let my feelings be known!"




Also... WHY did Raku imagine Haru in a swimsuit? I can imagine he's imagining the lengths their mother is willing to do for sales but he's clearly lusting after Kosaki in that panel and with Haru added would that mean there's a little lust after Haru as well?


----------



## Stilzkin (Nov 30, 2013)

Drunkenwhale said:


> It's actually one of Jump's more popular titles, The ratings tend to fluctuate, but I hear it at times it ranks about as high as One Piece and Toriko...
> 
> Meanwhile Naruto hasn't been doing so hot, and Bleach is in danger of getting the boot - usually. (Bleach ranks pretty low in Jump's polls.)



Think that guy was just a troll.

Nisekoi isn't a top player in WSJ rankings. Its a mid player which is pretty respectable.

Naruto and Toriko have been doing around the same in rankings. Naruto isn't doing bad, just not as good as it once did. Bleach already got the boot, or at least that's what rumours say. Kubo basically got told to wrap up his series as soon as possible. Rankings for series that old aren't determined by rankings though. As long as a series can sell volumes it can keep going.


----------



## Morglay (Nov 30, 2013)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Also... WHY did Raku imagine Haru in a swimsuit? I can imagine he's imagining the lengths their mother is willing to do for sales but he's clearly lusting after Kosaki in that panel and with Haru added would that mean there's a little lust after Haru as well?



He got momentarily confused as they have the same design, who hasn't imagined a threesome with a girl and her mini-me.


----------



## Nic (Dec 1, 2013)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Because she's the sweet and caring one.
> 
> Personally while I like her design, Kosaki is boring character-wise.
> 
> "I'm too shy to talk to Ichijou-kun, but I'll do my best to let my feelings be known!"



yeah she's extremely boring.  Mind you Chitoge is your typical tsundere but I think it's just easier to make a Tsundere character more interested than your typical beta shy girl in love with main character.  Sometimes i wish the authors would just switch it up a bit than just keep following the stereotypes.


----------



## Darth (Dec 1, 2013)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Also... WHY did Raku imagine Haru in a swimsuit? I can imagine he's imagining the lengths their mother is willing to do for sales but he's clearly lusting after Kosaki in that panel and with Haru added would that mean there's a little lust after Haru as well?



uhh..

I doubt it. You're reading too far into bro. The mangaka just included Haru for maximum fanservice potential.


----------



## Rax (Dec 1, 2013)

I lol'd


----------



## 8 (Dec 1, 2013)

momdera was awesome this chapter + all those hilarious faces.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 6, 2013)

Unexpectedly, a Ruri chapter!


----------



## Morglay (Dec 6, 2013)

Bland, Ruri is half-assed as fuck.


----------



## 8 (Dec 6, 2013)

that girl had such creepy eyes.


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 6, 2013)

8 said:


> that girl had such creepy eyes.



A bit 
Still was a pretty cute chapter


----------



## Rax (Dec 6, 2013)

This manga is mostly pointless shit.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 6, 2013)

Inbetween all the manga about the world being in danger, sometimes you just wanna watch cute girls doing cute things.


----------



## Darth (Dec 6, 2013)

Red Hero said:


> This manga is mostly pointless shit.





Zaru said:


> Inbetween all the manga about the world being in danger, sometimes you just wanna watch cute girls doing cute things.



^

Exactly.

Let us have our Shoujo damnit.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 6, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Red Hero said:
> 
> 
> > This manga is mostly pointless shit.
> ...




Well said Zaru, well said.

In addition - Well, duh... This is a harem series featuring high schoolers and their isn't anything out of the ordinary to make it weirder than the typical high school experience, what the hell did you expect?

Plot progression? If the plot proceeded as far as it would this series would be over already.

Let the story flow...

Also, a Shuu x Ruri moment. I swear aside from the progress between Raku and Chitoge, the brief intermission of having Haru be molded into the sisterhood (which may or may not be continuing until we get to a more concrete stage where she does ultimately fall for him), The moments in the story that where Shuu and Ruri seem to connect and grow closer is the only other form of progression in this story...


I swear, the moment Shuu and Ruri enter some sort of relationship, is the moment when the series is getting close to ending.


----------



## Rax (Dec 6, 2013)

And I want them to at least do something that isn't random and pointless. 


This isn't To Love.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 7, 2013)

Well, what DO you expect?

I expect Raku to think higher of girls not identified as Kosaki Onodera and nonchalantly brushing aside the other girls unless they really throw themselves at him...

 Tsugumi with the handcuff chapter for instance. Okay, by the end of it, it turned out the "exploding" handcuffs were a dud, but of everything, that tense scene before the reveal was supposed to imply Raku either had feelings or was reacting to Tsugumi. But there was nothing from his point of view.

Marika with the study chapter had her sprawl about on the floor pretending to be asleep, until she faked the erotic dream and then revealed to simply be pretending, he for a moment considered Marika cute.


I want Raku to feel conflicted about this situation he's in at times - He's got practically five girls after him and yet he only has eyes for Kosaki - the only conflict I've seen from him was after his memory loss and when he talked about the book, but even then when he mentioned Chitoge the thought of her in a romantic sense still isn't an issue.

I'm sure an event sometime in the future, perhaps after all the Haru nonsense is ironed out, will lead him into a conflicted state I would like to see, but I'd rather see his dense skull gradually phase that idea through his head with these slice of life chapters that focus on the girl of the week instead of being hit in the head by an event.

Chitoge falling in love with Raku was fine, it had a gradual evolution before the realization...

And after that happens, I wouldn't mind having Raku stumble around these feelings as the second thing I expect to happen, happens...


Conflict between the girls.


And by that I mean mainly Chitoge and Kosaki. Marika is openly affectionate, and Tsugumi is tied to Chitoge by a sense of duty, a conflict between the main heroines is bound to happen. I'd like to see how that coincides with how they were ten years prior to the story - like my theory that Kosaki wasn't a nice girl as a kid or had Chitoge's modern day personality.



*TLDR; I want Raku to be more open, I want conflict between Chitoge and Kosaki (not much conflict, but regarding their feelings for Raku - something, anything.)*



Also... Three pages...

From chapter 25:





From chapter 90:




The reason I point this out is because although a sad ending to a lovely story would make any little girl cry and a kind hearted young boy would most likely always try to help her, the story made a nice little foreshadowing line in chapter 25 that could've been referenced in chapter 90: "*He always saves me when I cry*"

What was the promise girl doing when Raku first met her? CRYING.

Again, I point out how utterly inaccurate it could be, but the poetry of it would be pretty neat if it was because Chitoge was crying about the end of the story, and Raku came to help her, just as he would if she was crying ten (eleven) years later...


----------



## rajin (Dec 13, 2013)

*Nisekoi 103 Raw*

*Chapter 62+63*


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 14, 2013)

lol for an assassin, she has lots of silly matters going on with her personality.


----------



## Byrd (Dec 14, 2013)

Red Hero said:


> This manga is mostly pointless shit.



Coming from you, I find this hilarious


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 14, 2013)

Good god Paula. How many flaws can one character have?


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 15, 2013)

Such a derp chapter


----------



## Zaru (Dec 19, 2013)

A bird... really?


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 19, 2013)

lol an Ugly bird putting Raku in life or death situations with the girls


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 19, 2013)

Huh... A Raku chapter... Technically a Marika chapter as she's the highlighted girl but still the focus was mostly on Raku...


----------



## Zaru (Dec 21, 2013)

That turned out to be one of the funniest chapters to me

And now we all know what Marika is doing at home alone every day


----------



## Morglay (Dec 21, 2013)

The fuck did I just see and why am I laughing so hard?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 21, 2013)

Tachibana sure put a lot of thought into that plan. Poor Parrot was nothing more than a tool to get Raku to say all those embarrassing lines


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 21, 2013)

lol that was an awesome plan, and Raku even had the balls to say that in the middle of the street with everyone watching he had luck Marika did clear the misunderstandings for him though


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 21, 2013)

We get 3/4 seasons of the anime yep


----------



## McSlobs (Dec 22, 2013)

So she wants that cawk pretty badly Raku is doomed


----------



## Rax (Dec 22, 2013)

Where's the normal plot?


----------



## Reyes (Dec 24, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MImaD8AbGUE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Araragi (Dec 24, 2013)

Well, the animation doesn't look as good as I thought it would be but it's just the preview.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 24, 2013)

I knew the moment they picked  Uchiyama Kouki as Raku they might have screwed up given that he sounds too cool. Where as Raku is not the cool type at all and he doesn't sound natural when he need to fight with Chitoge. I thought Maou sama would have suited Raku better.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 28, 2013)

hilarious chap, he became the popular kid


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 28, 2013)

Dawwww....someone has some new found popularity. ^__^


----------



## Sarun (Dec 28, 2013)

Need to catch up in this series. Perhaps will watch the anime too.


----------



## Rax (Dec 28, 2013)

Now Raku has bitches and pets?

Bastard


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 29, 2013)

So it's July in Nisekoi-land...

I swear, I should stop reading the comments at several of the places that host the comic - they're always complaining that the plot isn't moving or it's all just filler.

Have these people ever read another Harem story? Have they ever read a Slice of Life series? If they pay attention to the goddamn story, with the nice little "you have to be fake lovers for three years" that would be a nice little indicator of a timeline the story has to go through before the story reaches the end...

I swear, this is the longest series this author has done, and everyone is wanting to rush it to the goddamn ending.

I'm willing to bet these self-entitled brats would have no patience for Hayate the Combat Butler which took YEARS to get to what some people call the only notable arc in that story only to whine that the story hasn't gotten anywhere since and that they need to get back on track to it... (kinda like the Hayate the Combat Butler fans are now...)


----------



## Zaru (Jan 6, 2014)

Dat special chapter. Marika's look on the double page


----------



## hell no (Jan 7, 2014)

Drunkenwhale said:


> So it's July in Nisekoi-land...
> 
> I swear, I should stop reading the comments at several of the places that host the comic - they're always complaining that the plot isn't moving or it's all just filler.
> 
> ...



So, according to you, being a harem manga is a valid excuse for being shit?


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 7, 2014)

Mor elike every harem is shit and you should be glad if one isn?t.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 7, 2014)

Harem manga tend to be devoid of actual plot progression and character development, and even if, there is rarely a satisfying resolution and instead a vague open end. That is their very essence if "one guy many girls" is the main premise and they've got nothing else going for them.

If people want these things, I don't know why the fuck they're reading harem manga in the first place.
It's like reading a daily tabloid and complaining about the lack of serious investigative journalism 

I don't know anyone who reads Nisekoi for anything other than the comedy and facial expressions.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 7, 2014)

To me Harem manga/anime is just  comedy . You either see the main guy failing in a comedy way or he's running away in a comedy way Either way he gets tortured .


----------



## Rax (Jan 7, 2014)

Anime out yet?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 7, 2014)

hell no said:


> So, according to you, being a harem manga is a valid excuse for being shit?




Depends on what your viewpoint of what shit is.

All in all, Nisekoi is simply following the standard formula for a harem series. Personally I can't dock it for simply doing what every other harem series I've seen is doing. You want to call it shit, be my guest - I'm not stopping you.

But what I'm saying is these people complaining that the plot isn't going anywhere should either accept that the story is like it is because it's following the general trends for the genre, or to go find another goddamn story to read.

Either way, they need to STFU, at the very least in regards with the story's format because it isn't going to go the way they want it to.



Also, In case you just skimmed through a little hint - the story is currently in July, our leads have been fake dating for well over a year. The first chapter gave them the limit of three years fake dating. Unless this story goes into their college years which is very unlikely considering other characters like to tease about the more innocent young love - This story isn't going to last as long as some other harem series, so their bitching is worthless...



Zaru said:


> I don't know anyone who reads Nisekoi for anything other than the comedy and facial expressions.




Then you're blatantly ignoring the masses, Zaru. Because everywhere I look with Nisekoi it's all "When will they stop with the filler?" and "I want him to pick *insert girl here*/the story to end!" or "I'm dropping this series not a thing has happened!"



Red Hero said:


> Anime out yet?




January 11th.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 7, 2014)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Then you're blatantly ignoring the masses, Zaru. Because everywhere I look with Nisekoi it's all "When will they stop with the filler?" and "I want him to pick *insert girl here*/the story to end!" or "I'm dropping this series not a thing has happened!"



Seems like I missed a part of the sentence somehow

I meant I don't know anyone who truly fully enjoys the manga and SERIOUSLY cares about these things (since I was replying to the complaints of people who do, there obviously ARE people who read it for things other than the comedy and facial expressions)


----------



## Morglay (Jan 7, 2014)

hell no said:


> So, according to you, being a harem manga is a valid excuse for being shit?



I know right. Where is the plot? Reminds me of a restaurant I was in earlier, some guy handed me a book. After I leafed through he came back for what I assume was my thought on the work he had created. I screamed at him for roughly 5 minutes about the incohesive flow of the narration, lack of plot and the poorly produce characters, everything about it was terrible. He looked at me like I was a crazy man... I felt such rage and indignation that I tore his manuscript up and stormed out immediately. I mean even the title was bad: "Menu." Dafuq?


----------



## Rax (Jan 7, 2014)

Gonna take forever until Tsugumi gets into the anime anyway


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 7, 2014)

Red Hero said:


> Gonna take forever until Tsugumi gets into the anime anyway




Tsugumi appears in chapter 15 in the manga. Depending on the pacing, she'll appear earlier or later.

This is a harem series, so I'd like to guess that the other girls will appear faster than they do in the manga, and most likely cameo before actually premiering...


----------



## OS (Jan 7, 2014)

I actually for some reason caught up to the latest chapter despite how much i criticize it. Those reaction faces man. Those reaction faces.


----------



## Sarun (Jan 8, 2014)

Haven't read much since chapter 60's or 70's think. Might catch up if anime piques up interest.


----------



## Rax (Jan 8, 2014)

Hurry up and translate everything


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 14, 2014)

Ch.76

chapter 105.5 is out

man, took a while to translate that


----------



## Zaru (Jan 14, 2014)

Shuu 
And Ichijou still gets punched even though he didn't do anything


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 14, 2014)

love how Marika, Paula, and Fuu-chan didn?t give a shit about him seeing them...He didn?t deserve hat fist though, actually he didn?t deserve like half of the damage he has received throughout the series


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 14, 2014)

luffy no haki said:


> love how Marika, Paula, and Fuu-chan didn?t give a shit about him seeing them...He didn?t deserve hat fist though, actually he didn?t deserve like half of the damage he has received throughout the series




Well we all know Marika's intentions, Paula doesn't seem to have feelings for him, and Fuu-Chan seems more interested in Haru (evidence from one of the first few pages where she wants Haru to strip.)

And tis the breaks of a harem protagonist - Always misunderstood. Always abused. Because if these things were not like that they wouldn't be able to follow the status quo.

I liked this series because it was mainly fanservice-free, guess a special once in a while is nice I guess for those that like that sort of thing.

Also I forgot the Anime started. I'm going to need to take a look. I've been starting to see Animated Gif signatures and such. Kinda makes you proud to know you were into the manga before the anime starts, I haven't had that feeling in a long while.


----------



## Araragi (Jan 14, 2014)

Dat       Shuu


----------



## Morglay (Jan 14, 2014)

Does this man not realize he has a penis? I mean my God, more naked bitches than you can count on one hand. Only reaction: "What are you guys doing?" He deserved that punch.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 15, 2014)

We've established that Raku is about as dense as a cement block. Freaking everyone knows Onodera has the hots for him (Except fucking Chitoge apparently), and everything in the very fiber of her being SCREAMS it, yet the guy still doesn't realize it.

Fuck, she nearly confessed and he completely blew off his second thought after the moment was ruined.
"Was Onodera, standing there stuttering and blushing deep red, about to confess to me? NAH..."

This is why I vote for Chitoge to win. The dense dumb blonde she also is - for not realizing her friend also fucking loves the guy she's after, but she at least has the guy used to her presence.


What the heck would you do in that situation?


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 15, 2014)

reminds me of TLR but with less stupid characters...still stupid though


----------



## Rax (Jan 15, 2014)

.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 15, 2014)

106 raw

lol those goddamn sad expressions.pek


----------



## Zaru (Jan 17, 2014)

I love how he has that fucks given: 0 face after being launched through the ceiling


----------



## Rax (Jan 17, 2014)

Not a Tsugumi chapter...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 17, 2014)

Pretty light chapter. Hopefully next weeks chapter will be a little better.


----------



## Byrd (Jan 17, 2014)

Every Chitoge focus chapter IMO tends to be wayy better than the others


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 17, 2014)

This chapter was kawaii-desu pek


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 17, 2014)

Damn, cute chapter we need a Haru centered chapter, she has better moments with Raku than Onodera, when she isn?t being an ass to him  though.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jan 17, 2014)

I don't mind these one chapter stories but this one felt like it had been done before.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 17, 2014)

It has been, by mostly every other harem series.

I like Chitoge chapters though, they always tend to belay a certain aspect of her personality that makes her very unlike the usual chipper/tsundere self she is in the other girls' chapters - it also makes Raku think about and appreciate Chitoge a lot more and it separates him from that "What am I thinking, I've got Onodera" that he's constantly going off and on about.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 24, 2014)

Sometimes I can't even tell the two sisters apart anymore


----------



## Morglay (Jan 24, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Sometimes I can't even tell the two sisters apart anymore



Milfdera best dera.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 24, 2014)

by the latest pages, I assume she already discovered that Raku and Chitoge aren?t a real couple.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 24, 2014)

Well, we're going to need the translation soon...


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 25, 2014)

As I said, she finally discovered it. Just wondering what she will do now, as it?s obvious she is starting to enter the "I?m in love without realizing it stage" and if she gets things clear, she could have some cliche but cool development here.

lol, Marika seriously need some kind of award too much effort to draw him in without results she needs something good to happen to her.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 25, 2014)

luffy no haki said:


> *lol, Marika seriously need some kind of award too much effort to draw him in without results she needs something good to happen to her.*



I am rooting for her. Purely from a financial and time consumed perspective. He's an unbelievably ungrateful bitch if he doesn't give up the ass after all this.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 26, 2014)

I have no idea what you two just said, something about Marika...


Anyway, Haru found out, yay... Now that hurdle of calling Raku a two-timer will vanish, but just what new problems will arise from this revelation? Bear in mind, Marika and Tsugumi are in the dark about it still - Though Marika is apparently more perceptive of everything (Knowing that flirting with Raku irritates Chitoge for instance, isn't without meaning) Tsugumi is still in the dark because she reports directly to Claude, who would wreak everything built up upon this point the moment the fake love is revealed to be false...

Then there's Haru's own feelings. With the knowledge that Raku isn't really a two-timer now known to her, she'll be most likely more open to him, her budding feelings will blossom, and her conversion to the fifth girl to fall for him complete. On the flip side of all this though, she'll have issues falling for the guy that her sister is in love with, as this chapter shows, and her immaturity as well as her general attitude will most definitely cause problems for the entire cast, not just between her and her sister.


Oh, and next chapter will most likely end with Raku and Haru (or with all of the girls just to tease it) watching the Binding Fireworks - With Shu and Ruri watching them together in a separate location. (And Ruri being pissed about it.)


----------



## Zaru (Jan 31, 2014)

Seems like a very important question is being asked at the end of the chapter. Whatever it is, YOU CAN'T SLEEP THROUGH THIS SITUATION, RAKU


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 31, 2014)

So ended up pretty much  in a date with her huh?

Anyway, i think something will just happen and he won?t be able to answer whatever she asked him.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 31, 2014)

So the chapter is out and 



Zaru said:


> YOU CAN'T SLEEP THROUGH THIS SITUATION, RAKU



FOR FUCK'S SAKE HE'S GONNA USE THE LOUD FIREWORKS AS AN EXCUSE


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 31, 2014)

Let's see how many Onoderas will he end up with.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 31, 2014)

Dammit!!! Hope your prediction doesn?t become true Zaru, this can move us to some pretty funny shit.

Dat Raku-senpai being, well... a senpai


----------



## Darth (Feb 1, 2014)

I think Haru's in my top 3 girls atm.

I really like her lol. Go haru!


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 1, 2014)

Zaru said:


> FOR FUCK'S SAKE HE'S GONNA USE THE LOUD FIREWORKS AS AN EXCUSE




The Deras seem to have such bad luck when it comes to heartfelt words, don't they?

I think the last most successful thing Kosaki has ever said was she was the promised girl back in Chapter 27...


----------



## The_Evil (Feb 1, 2014)

Oh boy another girl falling for Raku. What a joy...


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 1, 2014)

It was kinda inferred from her first appearance...


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 2, 2014)

Raku better tell her the truth and not pussy out


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 2, 2014)

The_Evil said:


> Oh boy another girl falling for Raku. What a joy...


Since the first time i saw her i knew this shit will happen, its so god damn predictable, also, what Zaru said is like 99% chance of happening.

GOD DAMN JAPAN BE MORE CREATIVE IN MAH HAREMS.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 2, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Since the first time i saw her i knew this shit will happen, its so god damn predictable, also, what Zaru said is like 99% chance of happening.
> 
> GOD DAMN JAPAN BE MORE CREATIVE IN MAH HAREMS.






_IT'S NOT A HAREM YOU GUYS IT'S A SLICE OF LIFE!!!!_


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 5, 2014)

Popularity Poll is out.



And an IMO very awesome Color Page.


----------



## Darth (Feb 5, 2014)

Oh dear god that Color spread is just too good.


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 5, 2014)

wtf Tachibana is second


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 5, 2014)

So what is it about Marika that makes her better than Chitoge?

Why is Kosaki always at the top?

Ruri is fine where she is, she at least needs to be in the top 5...


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 5, 2014)

i can understand why Onodera is always at the top but I don't get Tachibana coming in at second


----------



## Rax (Feb 5, 2014)

>Tsugumi takes 5th
>Loses all faith in the Japanese


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 5, 2014)

Suzuku said:


> i can understand why Onodera is always at the top but I don't get Tachibana coming in at second




Is it because Onodera is the stereotypical "shy & moe" character? With that traditional Yamato Nadeshiko aspect surrounding her?


And as for Marika... Again, I have no clue.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 5, 2014)

There's this guy sending thousands of votes in for Marika. No joke.


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 5, 2014)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Is it because Onodera is the stereotypical "shy & moe" character? With that traditional Yamato Nadeshiko aspect surrounding her?


Pretty much. Those characters are always the most popular.



Zaru said:


> There's this guy sending thousands of votes in for Marika. No joke.


That makes sense. Fucking japs and their 2D waifus.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 5, 2014)

Zaru said:


> There's this guy sending thousands of votes in for Marika. No joke.




You know what we need to do guys...

Send in thousands of more votes for Chitoge... And Tsugumi... And Ruri... Make them the top three in the polls!!!!


----------



## Darth (Feb 5, 2014)

Zaru said:


> There's this guy sending thousands of votes in for Marika. No joke.



Source           ?


----------



## Zaru (Feb 5, 2014)

Darth said:


> Source           ?



In one popularity poll page a year ago, Marika thanked "Y-san" for 1500 votes  I dunno how much of a joke that was, but she placed much worse (behind Ruri) in a later poll.


----------



## Scud (Feb 5, 2014)

Makes sense. I really can't see any reason why Marika would be in the top 3, unless they're all pity votes because of the recent chapters where Raku pretended to be her boyfriend.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 6, 2014)

Zaru said:


> In one popularity poll page a year ago, Marika thanked "Y-san" for 1500 votes  I dunno how much of a joke that was, but she placed much worse (behind Ruri) in a later poll.


Isnt the point of popularity voting contest to show what most of readers like and not one ?


----------



## Zaru (Feb 6, 2014)

If they knew it was from the same person they might have only counted it once. I dunno the workings behind that.


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm more thinking it was a joke.
Like legit votes but turned into "Tachibana used her influence to gather votes" or something in that direction by Komi for comedic effect cause he was surprised himself.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Feb 6, 2014)

Kosaki being at the top is predictable... You all know how japanese are. Well, it's not like she's horrible but I think Tsugumi, Ruri, Chitoge and Haru are better.


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 6, 2014)

Mikage>Kosaki.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 6, 2014)

Marika looks so damn fine in that valentine?s color spread


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 6, 2014)

Grimm said:


> Kosaki being at the top is predictable... You all know how japanese are. Well, it's not like she's horrible but I think Tsugumi, Ruri, Chitoge and Haru are better.




They definitely are better than Kosaki, and better than Marika.


----------



## Sarun (Feb 6, 2014)

1500 votes for Mariko in the last (1st) poll was in vain. She got 5th and she lead 6th place by almost 2000 votes which meant that 1500 votes didn't make a difference (other than maybe letting that fan know his efforts didn't go unnoticed).

I am not sure they referenced that in this (2nd) poll.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 7, 2014)

Marika dissing Chitoge for the ranking


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 7, 2014)

How is Chitoge not in the first place?


And how Haru-chan is not before Onodera is also surprising.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 7, 2014)

^because she and kosaki are the most plain chars even in this manga full of cliches.

Each chap. I like Haru more and more, this one was a nice one.


----------



## Rax (Feb 8, 2014)

The first page


----------



## Darth (Feb 8, 2014)

lol that chapter was so good. 

I really can't get enough of these color pages! It's so sad that they're so rare.


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 8, 2014)

Chisaki needs some development next it's been forever


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 8, 2014)

Chisaki? Don't you mean Chitoge?

Nah, Chitoge doesn't really need much, what needs to be done is Raku needs to actually notice any feelings for Chitoge and then conflict arises once again.

Although... The "portmanteau couple name" of Chitoge and Kosaki as Chisaki does bring something else I wish to show up - namely the reactions of the main girls the moment they realize one or the other has a crush on Raku and the ramifications of said knowledge - Before she found out, Kosaki was really worried over Chitoge and Raku's fake romance. Although finding out did relieve her a bit because at that time Chitoge wasn't as close to or in love with Raku at that point, Kosaki has been worried whenever Raku went after Chitoge when she was in trouble, etc. I can't imagine what would happen if Chitoge confined to Kosaki that she fell in love with Raku.

Also, how the fuck does the Yakuza, a Gang, and a Japanese Sweets Shop - have anything in common? Unless Ono-papa has some deadly secrets. After all, the place that had the negotiations as Chitoge's father said was kinda a secret locale, definitely not a place one would easily find a daughter of a sweets shop to reside.

And also I feel like Chitoge and Kosaki kinda switched personalities as kids in part of a dramatic event that caused all of them to forget that moment ten years ago...


----------



## McSlobs (Feb 8, 2014)

Poor Haru, she got shafted pretty hard. She's much better than her sister......


----------



## Sarun (Feb 8, 2014)

I am surprised that no threads have opened in Nisekoi subforum (one moth only).


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 9, 2014)

sarun uchiha said:


> I am surprised that no threads have opened in Nisekoi subforum (one moth only).




Well now you got a thread.

Hastily made but now a thread has been made.

I think mostly the general discussion we have is pretty good right now. There isn't really too much to talk about.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 13, 2014)

110 raw

**


----------



## Zaru (Feb 13, 2014)

>Going on a date with both Onoderas

Raku you lucky bastard


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 13, 2014)

Haru's stealing all the spotlight, QUICK CHITOGE LEGION!!! PERFORM MANEUVER "CHITOGE IS BETTER FOR RAKU"


...

...

Heh... Day at the aquarium eh? Guessing there will be some fish in the sea analogy somewhere in there...


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 13, 2014)

lol Chitoge Legion.

I bet she felt the D(if you saw _that_ panel you know what I?m talking about)


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 14, 2014)

>tfw you will never go on a date with two hot sisters at the same time

What's the point of even living


----------



## Kisame (Feb 14, 2014)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Nah, Chitoge doesn't really need much, what needs to be done is Raku needs to actually notice any feelings for Chitoge and then conflict arises once again.


Because Chitoge has made her feelings for Raku pretty obvious right?...oh wait


----------



## rajin (Feb 14, 2014)

*Nisekoi 110 Original Japanese Raw*

*Link*


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 14, 2014)

Shark said:


> Because Chitoge has made her feelings for Raku pretty obvious right?...oh wait




Joke all you want, she does seem to put off some pretty strong vibes whenever she's thanking him or she's embarrassed since she finally got her act together and realized she fell for him.

HE'S just a dense blockhead who can't see it, considering Kosaki emits _stronger_ vibes. Strong enough, that I'm convinced the other characters, namely the other three girls, are too dense to see Kosaki having a crush on Raku.

Yet Marika focuses her attention on aggravating Chitoge when Kosaki is just as big a threat. And Tsugumi...

Either way, I want some sort of conflict between Chitoge and Kosaki - any type of conflict.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 15, 2014)

nice chapter, Haru trying to give up on his newly found love but my man Raku just keeps making her fall mor eand more...

and as I said with the raw, I?m sure she felt the D


----------



## McSlobs (Feb 15, 2014)

Haru is 9000x better than her sister...the quiet docile types annoy me for some reason. >_> Are Japanese people really that embarrassed by PDA?

The dolphin event and strap gift were kind of cute


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 16, 2014)

McSlobs said:


> Haru is 9000x better than her sister...the quiet docile types annoy me for some reason. >_> Are Japanese people really that embarrassed by PDA?
> 
> The dolphin event and strap gift were kind of cute



I agree. I prefer Haru a lot more than Onodera.
And lol at the throwing the gift away scene


----------



## Scud (Feb 16, 2014)

Zabuza said:


> I agree. I prefer Haru a lot more than Onodera


Her character became infinitely better in these last few chapters. I kinda hated her before, but now I think she's great


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 16, 2014)

Haru is Onodera


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 16, 2014)

Haru is definitely better than Kosaki, by a long shot.


----------



## Darth (Feb 21, 2014)

A nice filler chapter reminding us that Tsugumi's still in the harem. 

Feels like it's happened before with another character tho...


----------



## Kuromaku (Feb 21, 2014)

Amusing if forgettable chapter, although Onodera was the surprise standout here.


----------



## Blackmasta (Feb 21, 2014)

Onodera showing why she's the best girl.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 21, 2014)

Onodera making Tsugumi question her sexuality 
And Marika was the only one who resisted the drug.


----------



## Darth (Feb 21, 2014)

Marika confirmed best girl by the author himself!

The only one with true love for Raku.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 21, 2014)

That Marika will powa


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 21, 2014)

No I refuse! Chitoge is the best girl for Raku!


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 22, 2014)

nah she allowed her lesbian side to control her.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 22, 2014)

I'd have liked to see Ruri-chan also eating one by accident. Wonder if she would react any different at all


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 22, 2014)

No idea why Onodera was being so bold all of a sudden.


----------



## Rax (Feb 22, 2014)

Wasn't there a plot at some point in this manga?


----------



## Zaru (Feb 22, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> No idea why Onodera was being so bold all of a sudden.



Don't you remember her being drunk? With her inhibitions down, Onodera turns into that.


----------



## Sarun (Feb 22, 2014)

Kosaki kindah has a yandere repressed in here! Anyone wants the manga to go in that route,even as a joke?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 22, 2014)

Red Hero said:


> Wasn't there a plot at some point in this manga?




Yes and it's a complaint I keep hearing often.

Think of it like this, if the chapter ends on some sort of cliffhanger, expect it to be an "event" and a part of the "plot"

Normally you'd see which ones aren't then some characters involved make some sort of statement in the end, like Chitoge and Kosaki at the end of this one or Raku at the end of the previous.

As it is now, it's fallen into some sort of cycle. Focus on a girl then an event that pushes the plot forward a bit or causes the feelings for a character to grow or change. Technically, we've ended the focus on Haru (hopefully) and we're finally going to have and event that's moving forward with the story - or the next event could be some sort of growth for one of the girls/Raku.


----------



## rajin (Feb 28, 2014)

*Nisekoi 112 Raw*

*Ichigo*


----------



## Zaru (Feb 28, 2014)

Marika chapter. Imokaywiththis.jpg


----------



## Darth (Feb 28, 2014)

Link removed

feast your eyes friends. 

on my glorious Marika-chan. pek


----------



## Zaru (Feb 28, 2014)

While reading the raw version, I wondered who the hell that guy was, and then this:


----------



## Darth (Feb 28, 2014)

The chapter prompted a new set.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 28, 2014)

Who vectorized that so fast?


----------



## Darth (Feb 28, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Who vectorized that so fast?



anything is possible Zaru. 

So long as you don't lose your way Zaru, anything is possible. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]JBoocPe_DNU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 28, 2014)

lol Marika chapters are always so goddamn Hilarious


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 28, 2014)

Marika is truly the best girl


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 1, 2014)

Marika has her moments...


----------



## Zaru (Mar 5, 2014)

Embarrassed Ruri is a rare sight.

Since I doubt she'll enter Raku's harem, this might be Shuu's time to shine. HE'S THERE FOR A REASON.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 5, 2014)

that was quicker than usual


----------



## Zaru (Mar 5, 2014)

Not that I'm complaining. Also why the fuck is almost every character's family loaded?


----------



## Bill from Accounting (Mar 5, 2014)

Come on Shuu, YOU GOT THIS


----------



## Adagio (Mar 5, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Not that I'm complaining. Also why the fuck is almost every character's family loaded?



Poverty gets pretty boring when coupled with romance.


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 6, 2014)

That was a nice chapter until the last couple of pages


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 6, 2014)

Come on Shuu, you've got you best chance to make a move on her!

All those pictures of Ruri though, guy says he may have crushed on the teacher but he definitely is gunning for Ruri.



Zaru said:


> Also why the fuck is almost every character's family loaded?




Because it's the easiest way to explain money issues.


----------



## rajin (Mar 7, 2014)

*colour pic:

Nisekoi 113 colour pic*
*

*


----------



## rajin (Mar 7, 2014)

yeah i checked but well if anyone prefer JAPANESE over english it can still be beneficial.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 12, 2014)

Yeah, reading the raws is good practice.

Eventually I will be a wizard.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 13, 2014)

She better not join the harem


----------



## Zaru (Mar 13, 2014)

This was the big chance to set the Shuu flag and all he does is mimic the grandfather


----------



## Darth (Mar 13, 2014)

Wow I didn't think I'd like Ruri so much, but I'm actually enjoying this arc. 

Good chapter.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 13, 2014)

Another early release. I can get used to this.


----------



## OS (Mar 13, 2014)

Remember when this was scene as a romcom with potential? Good times.


----------



## Kuromaku (Mar 14, 2014)

Kind of hoping Ruri doesn't join the harem given how crowded it already is (plus Onodera already has her sister in the mix).


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 14, 2014)

OS said:


> Remember when this was scene as a romcom with potential? Good times.


Look at this silly lil nigglet hatin


----------



## Rokudaime (Mar 14, 2014)

Chitoge faded into background? For some reason, I have the feeling I haven't see her for a long time.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 14, 2014)

It still has some great enjoyable moments - stuff like this is nice.

It might not ever be as heavy as the beginning, before Marika came into the picture and following her introduction the story started reclining into a formula, but who knows. The anime just started this year and while that's really not enough to say the story is justified in padding a bit it wouldn't help the series one bit to end the moment the anime just gets into the swing of things.

This is Komi's first real big hit, so I don't expect the guy to simply rush through to the ending if the story still has events to piece together before the ending - and if it means the harem formula of spotlight chapters to do it, then so be it.

Love the Smash Bros parodies. Meta-Knight and I'm assuming Ike.



I just don't want Ruri to be inducted into the harem, her events seem to tie her more towards Shuu, and dumping her into the harem invalidates that dynamic between her and Shuu. On top of that - Haru already has the "Kosaki is in love with Raku so I can't have feelings for him" dynamic, and while it's already kinda played twice in the series (with Tsugumi & Chitoge being the first instance...) adding a third variant would be stupid, more so since it would be a second one with Kosaki...

... Unless Ruri joining the Harem is a way of Komi trolling us "Oh? You thought Ruri and Shuu would get together? Yeah right!"

Please push Ruri onto Shuu next chapter, Mr. Komi!!!


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 14, 2014)

Ruri should join the Harem.


----------



## Roman (Mar 14, 2014)

I just think this current arc is meant to change Ruri's perspective of Raku. Up until now, she's never had a high opinion of him and despite encouraging Kosaki to make more advances on him, she's never really seen him as reliable and hopefully this arc will change her mind and make her push Kosaki harder to get them together.


----------



## OS (Mar 14, 2014)

Suzuku said:


> Look at this silly lil nigglet hatin



prove me wrong faggut. It's just like any other harem manga. This is to love ru tier.


----------



## Roman (Mar 14, 2014)

OS said:


> prove me wrong faggut. It's just like any other harem manga. This is to love ru tier.



Sorry, but no. This doesn't even come close to that......thing. That thing is a hair's breadth from being an all out hentai manga. I mean seriously, I got curious last week and read one of the recent chapters and:


*Spoiler*: __ 



the first page seemed to show what's his face waking up to find that alien girl giving him a blow job (cuz what else could she have been doing in that position) and all she was wearing was her unbuttoned pajama top




Nisekoi has done nothing to that extent. I've read through it and so far, the series has had pretty decent characterizations. I certainly wouldn't put it anywhere near the same level as series like Kingdom, Feng Shen Ji, SnK, Noragami or the likes, but it can't be considered awful either. 

In fact, the only thing I'd have done differently for this manga is have Chitoge come to realize her love for Raku (and perhaps Raku's love for Chitoge) at the very end, which is essentially what happened in Ranma 1/2 between Ranma and Akane. The reason I bring that series up is because there's A LOT of parallels that can be drawn between Ranma and Nisekoi (and I bet you that Koshi was/is a fan of Rumiko Takahashi).


----------



## McSlobs (Mar 14, 2014)

Damn....Miyamoto is beautiful Hopefully she'll say to hell with Onodera and pursue Raku herself until she realizes her love for Shuu. Some betrayal would be a nice change....


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 16, 2014)

Freedan said:


> Sorry, but no. This doesn't even come close to that......thing. That thing is a hair's breadth from being an all out hentai manga. I mean seriously, I got curious last week and read one of the recent chapters and:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




To Love Ru is, in all seriousness, a series that exhibited all the points of a harem series until the cancelation and reintroduction of Darkness - then TLR became more of a point of pushing the envelope of "what extent of uncensored young female nudity could we post each month without getting barred?"

That being said, having read the original series, there's a lot of parallels that both series exhibit - in particular the pacing where a girl is spotlight for a chapter and a situation is involved, while an event happens to push the story along.




EDIT:

Also, They have Light Novels... I would like to know what secrets they lie:



Huh... Nice costume designs. Knowing Marika's growing fanbase they would enjoy her outfit.

But what exactly kind character development that these show that the manga doesn't share with us? I really want to know.


----------



## OS (Mar 19, 2014)

all right that chap was a bit sad.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 19, 2014)

No fake wedding, no harem addition, and Shuu scored some Ruri points after all. Best turnout?


----------



## OS (Mar 19, 2014)

yeah pretty much.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 19, 2014)

Fuck you Komi I thought you wanted to put in as many cliches as possible!

Shuu is probably one of the better Saru sidekicks I've seen.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 19, 2014)

Great chapter. I had a feeling they'd go on that direction. Once he said he wouldn't die, the death flag rose prominently.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 20, 2014)

These chapters with Ruri have been great. I assumed he would die when he said he wouldn?t still quite awesome. Dat Shuu is tha man


----------



## Darth (Mar 20, 2014)

Link to the chapter for those who haven't read it yet.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sad chapter. RiP awesome old grandpa. Was nice to see a little bit of maturity from the author. I enjoyed the arc.


----------



## Kuromaku (Mar 20, 2014)

A bit more somber than the usual chapters, but it offered some nice ship tease to go with a bit of expansion on a couple of periphery characters. A decent mini-arc overall.


----------



## Roman (Mar 20, 2014)

Really nice arc, I daresay. I'd really grown to like that mighty grandpa, and I agree that it's nice to see something with a bit more of a mature theme here for a change too. Also glad to see Ruri didn't get inducted into the harem but hopefully she doesn't maintain a bad opinion of Raku anymore.


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 20, 2014)

That last page


----------



## Byrd (Mar 20, 2014)

These arcs like this is where the manga truly shines at... I love that subtle romance at the end, that blush


----------



## The_Evil (Mar 20, 2014)

This was a good arc, the best one we had in quite awhile.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 20, 2014)

Three chapters is considered an arc now, huh...

Well, the feels were just... Grandpa was one of the best characters in the series bar none. And I like the subtle jab at Marika - not because I dislike the character because she has a ton going for her, but more so towards that narrow minded public face she puts on, kinda shows that Marika might need some character development to let people get to know the real thing instead of her Raku-sama mode.

But the best of all was how Shuu pretty much captured the one thing Ruri was thinking of when she was thinking it - because it shows just how much he knows (and perhaps cares) about her. By the story's end, if Shuu and Ruri aren't a couple or not starting to become one, I don't know what would happen.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 20, 2014)

Well what else would we call them? It's longer than those single slice of life chapters.
Even the christmas eve arc was only 4 chapters, 5 if you count the aftermath. Arcs are just really short here.


----------



## walkerandarazu (Mar 21, 2014)

Man this one was a sad chapter, i cried through middle and the end of it. I think this is the first time manga made me cry  .


----------



## Morglay (Mar 21, 2014)

Ruri and Shuu are the power couple of the year.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 21, 2014)

I always love it when Ruri/Shuu get the focus. I love their dynamic/characters the most in the series and they always end up bringing the most impactful arcs for me (like this current one  ).


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Mar 21, 2014)

Gotta love dat Shuu. And yep, he is the one that likely understands Ruri the most.


----------



## Chad (Mar 21, 2014)

Yep, Shuu is my home dog. Him and Ruri moments have always been my favorite.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 22, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Well what else would we call them? It's longer than those single slice of life chapters.
> Even the christmas eve arc was only 4 chapters, 5 if you count the aftermath. Arcs are just really short here.





*Shrugs* I just call them "Events" because something happens that drives the *normally two* highlighted characters closer. To me an arc takes a bit more towards the resolution - more length than anything.

I think the last real big "arc" was practically anything involving Haru slowly trusting and falling for Raku - from her introduction to the event/chapter about getting the pendant back to finally the summer festival and Haru learning the truth about the guy.

Prior to that the one before was Chitoge realizing her love for Raku - from the beach event followed by the Romeo and Juliet play. But then you could chalk that down to just being Chitoge's character development following the pool accident to the feelings culminating to the realization at the play.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 22, 2014)

Drill your presence into her Shu, Ruri will be yours soon.


----------



## Kuromaku (Mar 31, 2014)

Chapter is out

 How do you even fry an egg like that?


----------



## Roman (Mar 31, 2014)

That egg comes straight from


----------



## Zaru (Mar 31, 2014)

The people who already like Chitoge in the anime despite her bitchiness would probably have a heart attack seeing her embarrased and dere like that


----------



## Roman (Mar 31, 2014)

The people who like Chitoge and only watch the anime probably like her because of her bitchiness


----------



## Zaru (Mar 31, 2014)

I would have doubted that, but there are people who idolize insane psychopaths as long as they look cute so what do I know


----------



## Roman (Mar 31, 2014)

Lol I wouldn't go that far. "Insane psychopath" describes Yuno much better than Chitoge


----------



## Zaru (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm talking about the people who make threads professing their love for the likes of Harime Nui


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 31, 2014)

Goota love Raku's exaggerated reactions to trying Chitoge's lunch xD


----------



## Chad (Mar 31, 2014)

Ok chapter, Chitoge's struggles are generally enjoyable for me to read.


----------



## Roman (Mar 31, 2014)

Zaru said:


> I'm talking about the people who make threads professing their love for the likes of Harime Nui



I know what you mean. I just wouldn't have classified pre-Juliet Chitoge as such.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 31, 2014)

Chitoge does gradually get better the more dere she becomes (even if it's mostly on the inside), I could almost call it character development


----------



## Rokudaime (Mar 31, 2014)

Marika - Ultimate Waifu.

Other anime girls should learn from her.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 31, 2014)

Rokudaime said:


> Marika - Ultimate Waifu.
> 
> Other anime girls should learn from her.




You guys are aware that the Marika we see half the time isn't how she really is, right?

I have no doubt her love for Raku is genuine, but the girl isn't being herself when out in public with the other girls...


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 1, 2014)

I like how Komi is having Marika blow Chitoge the fuck out of the manga now too after the popularity contest


----------



## Zaru (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Suzuku (Apr 1, 2014)

based komi


----------



## Zaru (Apr 3, 2014)

Strange, we get earlier spoiler pics but later chapters?


----------



## rajin (Apr 4, 2014)

*Nisekoi 117 Raw*

*this*


----------



## Zaru (Apr 4, 2014)

Trans is out.

Marika folding a 1000 paper cranes and setting up a tent 
Chitoge's tsun side is hardly showing anymore, could it really be she's leaving the trope?


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 4, 2014)

Lol marika?s part was aboyt the pbest of the chap. That and Chitoge?s night visit.


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 4, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Trans is out.
> 
> Marika folding a 1000 paper cranes and setting up a tent
> Chitoge's tsun side is hardly showing anymore, could it really be she's leaving the trope?


That's Onosister shtick now. Having two tsunderes in the same story upsets the balance of the force.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 4, 2014)

mor elike Tsugumi?s role though.


----------



## The_Evil (Apr 4, 2014)

"She kept worrying all the time I was in hospital, made everyone I know visit me and then climbed to my fourth floor window in the middle of the night to feed my apples. I wonder what it could possibly mean?"

if Raku gets any more dense he'll collapse into a black hole of obviousnesses.

But this was a pretty cute chapter, and really show how far they have come. Man, Chitoge is adorable.

I wonder what she wanted to ask him for at the end.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 4, 2014)

Probably a date at the beach alone


----------



## Zaru (Apr 4, 2014)

If you just took the last two chapters out of context, Chitoge might as well be a different person compared to where the anime is right now.


----------



## McSlobs (Apr 4, 2014)

She wants that D Raku is even more dense than Haruto from KNIM


----------



## Zaru (Apr 4, 2014)

I just had an epiphany

Harem main characters like Raku aren't just dense metaphorically
They're also dense physically
Like Black Hole dense
Constantly further drawing in girls with their immense gravity but subsequently freezing any actual development in time and from the outside it appears like they can never actually reach him

Damn that's deep


----------



## The_Evil (Apr 4, 2014)

luffy no haki said:


> Probably a date at the beach alone



Oh that would be really nice.




Zaru said:


> If you just took the last two chapters out of context, Chitoge might as well be a different person compared to where the anime is right now.



Chitoge got a lot of character development... unlike some _other_
characters who's been stagnant since the beginning.


She has always been my favorite character but now that she mellowed out she's even cuter.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 4, 2014)

Had a feeling those excess apples would come back to bite him.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 4, 2014)

The_Evil said:


> Oh that would be really nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep. i thnk she started to improve greatly since the Romeo X Juliet Arc.


----------



## Smoke (Apr 5, 2014)

Kira Yamato said:


> Had a feeling those excess apples would come back to bite him.



An apple a day, keeps the doctor away.

But too many, does the opposite


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 5, 2014)

The_Evil said:


> "She kept worrying all the time I was in hospital, made everyone I know visit me and then climbed to my fourth floor window in the middle of the night to feed my apples. I wonder what it could possibly mean?"
> 
> if Raku gets any more dense he'll collapse into a black hole of obviousnesses.





Dude does nothing more than say "I have Onodera!" and it's that one thought that blocks all the other girls from progressing.

Sure, this chapter - since it was a chapter actually about Raku and not highlighting one of the girls - we got to see that maybe there's a hint that he may see Chitoge differently.

But it'll be wasted as Raku spends every chapter afterwards obsessing over Kosaki when the chapter isn't highlighting her, and wishing for her to show up before she shows when it is an Kosaki chapter.

Until the long awaited day where those thoughts about Kosaki are brought into conflict when he realizes he does care for Chitoge, and not one of those "What am I thinking? I have Onodera!" things when a different girl is being sweet on him.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 5, 2014)

For some reason i can?t stop seeing this triangle will end like TLR with both girls trying to get with the guy yet still being friends, despite Chitoge being completely different from Lala.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 5, 2014)

luffy no haki said:


> For some reason i can?t stop seeing this triangle will end like TLR with both girls trying to get with the guy yet still being friends, despite Chitoge being completely different from Lala.



And then we get a more lewd continuation where a side character wants to implement the ultimate harem plan?


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 5, 2014)

Yep, pretty much hopefully that will never happen to this


----------



## McSlobs (Apr 6, 2014)

Zaru said:


> And then we get a more lewd continuation where a side character wants to implement the ultimate harem plan?



But Momo seems to be the best female character in TLR...


----------



## The_Evil (Apr 6, 2014)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Dude does nothing more than say "I have Onodera!" and it's that one thought that blocks all the other girls from progressing.
> 
> Sure, this chapter - since it was a chapter actually about Raku and not highlighting one of the girls - we got to see that maybe there's a hint that he may see Chitoge differently.
> 
> ...




Which is a shame since he has no chemistry with her. It's just painful to watch them together.

Really, Onodera is quite boring and static character who  didn't change much since chapter 1.  

Funny thing is though, that no matter how much Raku insist that he loves Onodera, he always ditches her for Chitoge when the push comes to shove.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 7, 2014)

The only thing they really have going is the twice shy effect, which while cute doesn't really show how much chemistry they have.

Fuck, Raku does better with Haru than her older sister...


----------



## GrimaH (Apr 10, 2014)

Apparently in the latest chapter


*Spoiler*: __ 



Another childhood friend of Raku is introduced. She's older than him and gave him his first kiss. 

She's the new teacher at school. She's also the leader of the Chinese triad.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 10, 2014)

Sheiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit 

Plot development.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 10, 2014)

Marika's face when

*Spoiler*: __ 






Okay

Transfer teacher isn't a trope yet, I'll give him that


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 10, 2014)

Never seen anyone else holding a book in the manner Ruri does.Looks weird.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 10, 2014)

Where are you guys reading this?


----------



## Zaru (Apr 10, 2014)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Where are you guys reading this?



Someone dumped the RAW in a 4chan thread (which is still around), dunno about any other places

And oh god, the reactions
This is a fucking bomb


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 11, 2014)

Plot development? In Nisekoi? 

Didn't a girl show up as a cameo a couple chapters ago as a silhouette or something? Can't remember.


----------



## Roman (Apr 11, 2014)

Well, I suppose that answers the question of who held the fourth key, perhaps.


----------



## rajin (Apr 11, 2014)

*Nisekoi 118 Raw : 1 Colour double page joined.*

*Chapter 33*


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 11, 2014)

If only there was a bit more of ecchi-ness into this


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 11, 2014)

It's over all these girls should step aside now, the new girl wins.


----------



## Roman (Apr 11, 2014)

Zabuza said:


> If only there was a bit more of ecchi-ness into this


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 11, 2014)

Mei Lin said:


> It's over all these girls should step aside now, the new girl wins.



I second this....

Anyway, I wonder if Marika and Shu made those faces because of something she said or because they knew her.


----------



## McSlobs (Apr 11, 2014)

Ooohh lucky bugger. Sensei gonna give him some lovin


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 11, 2014)

Zabuza said:


> If only there was a bit more of ecchi-ness into this




I actually like the lack of ecchi in this series. The reactions are what make it better.


----------



## Morglay (Apr 12, 2014)

Marika with 2 panels takes it alone.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 12, 2014)

The backstory of this latest character is off the charts xDDDD


----------



## Kuromaku (Apr 12, 2014)

The tsundere main girl. The shy girl. The tomboy. The obsessive one. The little sister. And now the unofficial big sis.

Wonder what was up with Shu's two panels. New teacher to crush on?


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 12, 2014)

Kuromaku said:


> The tsundere main girl. The shy girl. The tomboy. The obsessive one. The little sister. And now the unofficial big sis.
> 
> Wonder what was up with Shu's two panels. New teacher to crush on?



I guess it's because she's rather young and would pass as Student.
And Shu got Ruri anyway.

But goddammit what is it with Marika lately?
I was "meh" towards her at first but lately somehow she's become more awesome.

Spoiler for next chapter:
Link removed


----------



## Zaru (Apr 12, 2014)

Marika's face just slayed me in this chapter. 

6-7 years ago means she's probably not someone with a key?


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 12, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Marika's face just slayed me in this chapter.
> 
> 6-7 years ago means she's probably not someone with a key?



I believe that's only when they saw each other last, there's always the possibility she and Raku spent time before considering they grew up together.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 12, 2014)

I don't know how long this manga is planning to run, but it almost feels "too early" to introduce the big 4th player in this game already. Either way, the next weeks will be full of interesting situations


----------



## Byrd (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Zaru (Apr 12, 2014)

Someone pointed out that Shuu is showing the same face he had when his "This isn't a boy" senses tingled over Tsugumi. 

Sensei having a dick confirmed?  
(I hope not)


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 12, 2014)

Totally a trap.

There seems to be some sort of "Ritual".

Look at the resemblances and differences:

*Spoiler*: __ 









Now look at the reactions here:
Link removed
Link removed


----------



## Zaru (Apr 12, 2014)

Haha, there really is a ritual showing every character reaction 
Poor Onodera is always so obliviously cheerful about new characters until they NTR her.


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 12, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Haha, there really is a ritual showing every character reaction
> Poor Onodera is always so obliviously cheerful about new characters until they NTR her.



It's not just showing their reactions.
Onodera claps in all  3 with the same expression.
Ruri reads her book bored out in all 3 holding her book the exact same way in all 3.
Shuu - Suspicious of the "New Guy" Tsugumi, Party when Marika joined Class, Suspicious of New "Female" Teacher.
Tsugumi - 1st Reaction - Class Parties over Marika she questions if it was the same for her, 2nd Reaction towards Yui: "...hm?"
Marika - 1s Reaction - O________O


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 12, 2014)

Marika is going to murder someone.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 12, 2014)

What does Marika know that the others don't? 
I mean, her family being involved in the police could mean she already knows that they're dealing with a triad bigshot here.


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 12, 2014)

Zaru said:


> What does Marika know that the others don't?
> I mean, her family being involved in the police could mean she already knows that they're dealing with a triad bigshot here.



Either that or it's a trap.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 12, 2014)

>Shuu making the same kind of face as when Tsumugi transfered into the class



HE KNOWS


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 12, 2014)

Not in the slightest...if you see the new chap Shuu is kinda blushing so....I assume he also knows her and thinks there will be some troubles for Raku maybe. I assume the same goes for Marika.


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 12, 2014)

I like how her Triads are actually named after Barbecue Pork and their Emblem being some Roasted Pig....


----------



## Olivia (Apr 12, 2014)

I laughed so much when we learned she was the Don.


----------



## Morglay (Apr 12, 2014)

In before she/he took Marika's 1st kiss too.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 12, 2014)

Olivia said:


> I laughed so much when we learned she was the Don.



We're talking about huge crime organizations here

Doesn't that kinda imply that she needs to be scheming and brutal as hell when things get serious


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 12, 2014)

luffy no haki said:


> Not in the slightest...if you see the new chap Shuu is kinda blushing so....I assume he also knows her and thinks there will be some troubles for Raku maybe. I assume the same goes for Marika.




oh right, forgot he was friends with Raku for the longest time

on the other hand, Marika's reaction is way more serious, it feels like an "oh crap this is REALLY BAD for only me and any plans I have" face


----------



## Zaru (Apr 12, 2014)

You just know that teapot girl will provide some hilarious hijinks


----------



## GrimaH (Apr 12, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> I like how her Triads are actually named after Barbecue Pork and their Emblem being some Roasted Pig....



Char Siu Don 

Shit, now I'm hungry.


----------



## Stilzkin (Apr 12, 2014)

What kind of global criminal organizations are these that the don can take off to be a school teacher?


----------



## Zaru (Apr 12, 2014)

The same that casually make marriage promises between the police and yakuza?


----------



## Stilzkin (Apr 12, 2014)

Making peace with the police makes some sense.


----------



## McSlobs (Apr 12, 2014)

Yui is the most attractive physically. Now we just need to find out more about the personality


----------



## Zaru (Apr 12, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> Making peace with the police makes some sense.



The police leaving a crime organization alone due to some marriage contract doesn't, though.

I mean, obviously it is all downplayed since it would be too serious for the atmosphere of this manga, but we're dealing with CRIMINAL ORGANIZATIONS HERE. They do shady shit for a living. All those "BOCCCHAAN!" guys probably extort money from shop owners on a daily basis


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 12, 2014)

That just shows what her Dad is like.
Not unusual type in Anime and Manga where the powerful Father uses his Power to try and make his Daughter happy.
In this case, his Daughter loves the son of the Yakuza, so to make his Daughter happy he doesn't bother.
/Shrug


----------



## Stilzkin (Apr 12, 2014)

Zaru said:


> The police leaving a crime organization alone due to some marriage contract doesn't, though.



It does if the police is corrupt to begin with. 

Which gang should they work with and how often? That becomes simple if the two groups have begun to merge.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 12, 2014)

But they're not messing with Beehive either


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 12, 2014)

Zaru said:


> But they're not messing with Beehive either



Maybe got to do that they're not Japanese.
Hana might be pulling some strings as well seeing Chitoge implied she completely controls Tokyo's Stock Index.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 12, 2014)

Yui is the best girl, but not for Raku. He's Chitoge's.


----------



## Smoke (Apr 13, 2014)

Tachibana's reaction made me laugh pretty loud.


She's still my favorite girl, and I really think she deserves Raku way more than any of the other ones.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 16, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



She has a key


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 16, 2014)

Zaru said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> She has a key




*Spoiler*: __ 




Probably just me, but it looks rather different than the others in my eyes.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 16, 2014)

So... if we have the spoilers, why sin't the chapter out if it's early?


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 17, 2014)

It?s always been the same you know? translations usually come out between thursday and saturday for this.


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 17, 2014)

goldenweek is in may

you think too much


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 17, 2014)

Chapter is out.

Komi you clever bastard!!!

How the fuck does she know Shuu and apparently so well?
And apparently Marika is scared shitless of Yui....


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 17, 2014)

I can just hear it...

"Raku Ichijou, why is it always you?!?"


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 18, 2014)

Fuck yeah! I laughed so damn fucking hard this chap.

"What are you some sort of manga protagonist!?"
"Would you cut it out already Ichijou!!??"


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 18, 2014)

Good lord Raku, you're such a whore. How many keys is it now?


----------



## Zaru (Apr 18, 2014)

luffy no haki said:


> Fuck yeah! I laughed so damn fucking hard this chap.
> 
> "What are you some sort of manga protagonist!?"
> "Would you cut it out already Ichijou!!??"


 Yeah I love how the manga is just making fun of itself at this point


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 18, 2014)

It's like every cute girl in this story has a key.
The guy did some good service back when he was a kid.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 18, 2014)

Zabuza said:


> It's like every cute girl in this story has a key.
> The guy did some good service back when he was a kid.



Was that a diss at Tsugumi?


----------



## The_Evil (Apr 18, 2014)

So, the leader of a Hong Kong crime family, who's of mostly Japanese descent and was raised in a Yakuza household, now a homeroom teacher. Also skipped few grades because women after 25 are just no good. Also is incredibly childish. Also has a key.

I have a feeling Komi is just mocking us by now.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 18, 2014)

The_Evil said:


> So, the leader of a Hong Kong crime family, who's of mostly Japanese descent and was raised in a Yakuza household, now a homeroom teacher. Also skipped few grades because women after 25 are just no good. Also is incredibly childish. Also has a key.
> 
> I have a feeling Komi is just mocking us by now.



The whole 4th wall breaking manga protagonist jokes thing is probably his way of telling us that he's taking it as far as he can for shits and giggles.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 18, 2014)

Everybody has a key, I don't like this.


----------



## McSlobs (Apr 18, 2014)

Raku must've bought keys in bulk because of a sale or something Though I'm disappointed that he's still such a coward with girls. He's not even man enough to kiss them


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 18, 2014)

Meh, Raku was raised to be the chivalrous type i don?t think he would steal a kiss nor give wings to someone he doesn?t like, at least not intentionally.

As for her key, it looks more like it is for some chinese thingy rather than Raku?s pendant being honest.


----------



## Morglay (Apr 18, 2014)

Who the hell cares about Raku? I want to know the beef behind Marika and plot device.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 18, 2014)

Marika, until now at least, was the only one who fully remembered everything from the past. Her [screams internally] reaction is probably related to that.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 18, 2014)

I don't understand why people are so surprised that she has a key. There were four girls with keys in the picture book, and I (personally) found it pretty obvious she would be the fourth girl. 

Now if there is randomly a fifth girl with a key then I'd be thrown for a loop, but this was within expectations.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 18, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Was that a diss at Tsugumi?




Okay that Marika picture is really cute.



Olivia said:


> I don't understand why people are so surprised that she has a key. There were four girls with keys in the picture book, and I (personally) found it pretty obvious she would be the fourth girl.
> 
> Now if there is randomly a fifth girl with a key then I'd be thrown for a loop, but this was within expectations.




Probably because they thought that we wouldn't be seeing the 4th key so soon. The series has to progress sometime.

4th key means this is kinda endgame, all our pieces are in place and now we just need to see how they all fit in this puzzle.

But knowing this series, we still have a year and a half (in-universe) before the whole thing ends, so the big questions will need to be answered.

- What's Onodera's connection to the Yakuza and the Beehive 10 years ago?
- What was Chitoge and Kosaki's relationship ten years ago?
- When will Raku realize the possible feelings he has for Chitoge?
- When will Chitoge and Kosaki find out the other loves Raku?
- WHEN WILL SHUU AND RURI GET TOGETHER?!?!


----------



## Kuromaku (Apr 25, 2014)

Chapter is out. Read it here.

Some hints that might advance the story slightly. Reaction shots abound. Enjoy.


----------



## Morglay (Apr 25, 2014)

Marika got some mad beef. I'm with her, don't trust the new hoe.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 25, 2014)

Why are there more keys?
Why is raku an indecisive coward ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?
Why is this still on going?
Sometimes i ask myself those questions.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 25, 2014)

Tsugumi was there as a kid too? Wat


----------



## Darth (Apr 25, 2014)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Why are there more keys?
> Why is raku an indecisive coward ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?
> Why is this still on going?
> Sometimes i ask myself those questions.



Some questions should never be asked.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 25, 2014)

I don't know why but Marika getting bullied is fun to read.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 25, 2014)

Darth said:


> Some questions should never be asked.


It's about good for the first 30 or so chapters, then the key bs gets introduced.
Then it just keeps dragging on with less progression, and yet the question marks keeps growing.
I kinda wished he didn't deviate from his one shot concept.

Btw nice milla set.


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 25, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Tsugumi was there as a kid too? Wat



Said it since she was introduced.
Tsugumi = Promised Girl.
Why does Raku not remember the name of the girl?
Tsugumi stated she was nameless.
Why does he not remember her appearance so much?
Maybe cause we were told even as a Child she was believed to be a Boy.
All Raku may remember is "I made this promise to a Girl".
The others just hold onto keys as part for fulfilling the promise.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 25, 2014)

Hmmh...at least we're pretty much assured there are only 4 keys based on Yui's comment and the story book that's linked to the promise. Interesting that all of them were close friends 10 years ago, including Tsugumi. Damn, Yui's teasing Raku to know end with the info she's still withholding


----------



## Zaru (Apr 25, 2014)

Some of these characters seriously have memory problems. I can understand not remembering a promise or something, but completely forgetting that you MET someone? PLOOOOOOOT


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 26, 2014)

I feel this kinda retconmed things a bit.

If Chitoge and Kosaki were such best friends back then, then why didn't Chitoge mention her in her diary?



And if Tsugumi was a part of the "group" back then why would she say she never saw Raku when she remembered all the fuss Chitoge made over the guy?




All this does point to though, is that Marika does hate Chitoge a little bit more personally because she's the only girl so far depicted with long hair when she was young - the type of hairstyle younger Raku said he liked on girls (Yui has thus far been depicted with medium length hair - Marika, Kosaki, Tsugumi depicted with short hair)

Still... That last bit at the end. "Will you be able to fall in love with her?"

If it was Kosaki, it would be a done deal anyway, so it has to be a girl who isn't her.

And mirroring Chitoge's mom, that hints more towards Chitoge.


----------



## Stilzkin (Apr 26, 2014)

Drunkenwhale said:


> I
> If Chitoge and Kosaki were such best friends back then, then why didn't Chitoge mention her in her diary?



Cause she was writing about the boy she had a crush on and not anything else really?

We don't see her writing about playing with Tsugumi either.



> And if Tsugumi was a part of the "group" back then why would she say she never saw Raku when she remembered all the fuss Chitoge made over the guy?



We have the excuse of them having horrible, horrible memory of that time.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 26, 2014)

She remembered that Chitoge played with a kid back then


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 27, 2014)

> I feel this kinda retconmed things a bit.
> 
> If Chitoge and Kosaki were such best friends back then, then why didn't Chitoge mention her in her diary?



August 9th
August 12th
August 15th
August 18th
All about a Boy.
Emphasis was on Raku, no need to mention Kosaki.That scene wasn't about her.That's all there is to it.


.....In hindsight I wonder if there is a meaning to the 3 Day Gaps between meeting Raku each time.



> And if Tsugumi was a part of the "group" back then why would she say she never saw Raku when she remembered all the fuss Chitoge made over the guy?



What Luffy no Haki said.
Besides, we're talking about fucking 10 years ago.When they were like what, 7?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 27, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> When they were like what, 7?




Five years old given the story started at the beginning of the school year (or close at least.) and Chitoge had yet to turn 16.


----------



## Roman (Apr 28, 2014)

Indeed, how many people actually remember every little thing that happened when they were 5-7, especially over a short window of a few months? It's already amazing all the characters involved even remember a promise being made, Marika more than anyone since out of all of them, she seems to have the strongest recollection of events.


----------



## Olivia (May 4, 2014)

This killed me.


----------



## GrimaH (May 7, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



From latest chapter last page, as Raku is sleeping:
>"Raku-chan"
>"I've always loved you"
>"Not only as a little brother"




THE RIDE NEVER ENDS


----------



## Zaru (May 9, 2014)

Chapter is ouuuut. 

"Teacher mode off"


----------



## luffy no haki (May 9, 2014)

lol glasses off=teacher mode off


----------



## Zaru (May 9, 2014)

Tsu has finally been made completely irrelevant since she's not even on the cover


----------



## Golden Witch (May 9, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Tsu has finally been made completely irrelevant since she's not even on the cover



Is...that the image you intended to post?



But the Cover was lovely anyway.


----------



## Morglay (May 9, 2014)

Ho fo' sho.


----------



## Zaru (May 9, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Is...that the image you intended to post?



Yes. Aimed at Tsugumi fans.


----------



## Golden Witch (May 9, 2014)

I keep pressing the A key but I can't let go.


----------



## Olivia (May 9, 2014)

I wish I could say this after the week I've been having. 



But regardless, this made me laugh so much, because that's exactly how I'm like irl.


----------



## Kuromaku (May 9, 2014)

Looks like the big sister character has a dark side to go with her cute public face and her hidden vulnerability. This can only end well.


----------



## Zaru (May 9, 2014)

Inb4 Raku has to fix her life problems and makes her fall for him even harder.


----------



## Morglay (May 9, 2014)

Fix her life? She already solo'd the whole Chinese underworld apparently... Hoe can handle her beef, yo. Now she is looking to handle his.


----------



## Nic (May 9, 2014)

way too many girls in this manga.  It's to the point where I wish the author would just finish it up and have Raku and Chitoge get together for real.  Instead every five chapters, here comes a new girl..... Gets old quick.


----------



## Golden Witch (May 9, 2014)

Not wanting to make excuse but does that have to do with Komi having a different Editor than at the start of the Manga?

Editors changed I think it was sometime around chapter 70ish which is also when Haru debuted.


----------



## Olivia (May 9, 2014)

Haru 

Easily my least favorite character and portion of the manga.


----------



## Roman (May 9, 2014)

But it was mentioned before Haru ever debuted that Kosaki has a younger sister, so I find it more likely that Haru would've been introduced regardless of the editor change. Admittedly, the editor change probably sped things up a bit but I doubt he was the sole reason for it. Not that I like Haru a great deal, I'm rather impartial toward her.


----------



## Chad (May 9, 2014)

I like this girl


----------



## reaperunique (May 10, 2014)

Goddammit, Raku, you bastard. All those chicks and now a hot slightly older one? FFFFFFUUUU....


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2014)

And she isn't afraid to get undressed in front of Raku, that's why I like her.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 10, 2014)

Haru should have been swapped with Kosaki since the beginning. But no, we need the most bland character around always


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 11, 2014)

Gotta have that Yamato Nadeshiko character to be the traditional moe waifu.

On that note, she's not. Kosaki's a total doormat - as she may silently say to herself she'll do something and for the first few chapters that was the case but by the time Marika came into the picture, which wasn't that far into the story mind you, all of Kosaki's silent determination was spent when she was fussing about that Raku was spending some sort of attention to her and vanishing the moment the other girls made any moves, or being bullied by Ruri about not making one herself.

All it'll end up is Raku falling for another girl because Kosaki didn't make any real moves during the time where we all know the moment she does make a move (and Raku's thickheaded-ness isn't there to mis-interpret it, or ignore it) Raku would immediately choose her and throw away the feelings of the other girls like they were trash.

Could this be anyone else's idea as to why they dislike Kosaki and don't want her to win? Because it's partially mine - I want Chitoge to win obviously, so that's 2/3rds of the reason I dislike Kosaki.


----------



## Morglay (May 11, 2014)

None will stand in the path to Marika's dominance.  NONE!


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 12, 2014)

Except maybe Yui, and her own frailty.

Girl ain't exactly showing her real self half the time either, and by that I mean when she's not smothering herself onto Raku.


----------



## Sutātekken (May 12, 2014)

Peraonly I like Marie when she in Tsun Hick Mode that is Adorable, funny thing is many times we have seem Tsun-dere's but Marie is the First  Dere-tsun I've ever saw, that the same with all of you?


----------



## Zaru (May 12, 2014)

I feel like that character type isn't new to me but I can't quite put my finger on where I've seen that before


----------



## Bill from Accounting (May 12, 2014)

I just hate the entire portion of haru's plot.  Honestly felt like freaking filler since everyone knows that he won't be getting with her.  Those chapters could have been spent on something more meaningful, or atleast on filler of characters that actually matter.

Screw that hoe.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 12, 2014)

Might as well say Tsugumi's plot is meaningless then...

I actually like haru more than her sister given the character development we saw from her and her own quirks... The fact that it was forced down on us and dumped Chitoge into the curb didn't make it bearable though, which was why I welcomed the amnesia plotline.


----------



## Stilzkin (May 12, 2014)

Drunkenwhale said:


> I actually like haru more than her sister given the character development we saw from her and her own quirks.



Yup, the younger sister has been better. The chemistry between Haru and Raku is superior. Sometimes Kosaki just feels like a contrivance keeping Raku distant from the other girls.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 13, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> Yup, the younger sister has been better. The chemistry between Haru and Raku is superior. Sometimes Kosaki just feels like a contrivance keeping Raku distant from the other girls.




"What am I thinking about?!? I've got Onodera!!!"

Yeah, Kosaki is kinda a big barrier... Just the moment she could confess and Raku would dump the other girls in a heartbeat to be with Kosaki.

I realize she represents some sort of normalcy to the guy given the Yakuza background and the affairs with gangs, police, mafia (IE the other girls); but since she was also in that "summer of promises" she can't really be the normal girl next door he's been looking for...

Plus she's just so fucking BORING. "I like sweets and make pretty food but I can't cook worth a damn" "Ichijou-kun, I want to let you know how I feel, but I'll stumble in front of my words constantly" "Ichijou-kun, I expressed my feelings at a moment that you're unable to hear me or realize it" "Ichijou-kun" "Ichijou-kun" "Ichijou-kun!"

Thing was, she was at the very least a bit more interesting in the starting chapters...

*Takes the guy to her secret place*
"Are you by any chance the girl I made a promise with 10 years ago?"
"Yes, I am."

Only chapter 27...

All before Marika came about...


----------



## Zaru (May 15, 2014)

Have some extra magical police girl Marika


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 15, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Have some extra magical police girl Marika




Must be from this light novel:



Recognize the rodent.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 15, 2014)

That mice reminds me so much of Excalibur from SE


----------



## Zaru (May 16, 2014)

The latest chapter was another meta one. All these absurd people, particularly Raku's harem situation, as seen by a normal Joe


----------



## Xin (May 16, 2014)

Wait, there was a manga thread for this? 

Subscribed.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 16, 2014)

Zaru said:


> The latest chapter was another meta one. All these absurd people, particularly Raku's harem situation, as seen by a normal Joe



lol it was funny, specially how that guy is jealous of Raku for being popular for no reason but in the end he doesn?t give a shit anymore.


----------



## Mei Lin (May 16, 2014)

That was a lazy chapter, I guess Komi wanted a week break.


----------



## The_Evil (May 16, 2014)

Hehe, this was funny chapter.

That teacher is kinda creepy.

Man, Marika is dumb.

Tsugumi life is so full of hardship.

Because she acts so silly, I almost forgot that Chitoge is supposed to be amazing at everything except cooking. Working for her mother sounds good. Or being a movie star. Or marrying Raku. Wait, can't she marry him AND work?

Raku is popular to almost an unhealthy degree. And he's totally more suited to be a yakuza boss. Well, he'd do good either way.


----------



## Darth (May 16, 2014)

So who's buying one?


----------



## Detective (May 16, 2014)

Zaru confirmed for pre-ordering in bulk.... if only to get a massive discount, of course.


----------



## Zaru (May 16, 2014)

Detective said:


> Zaru confirmed for pre-ordering in bulk.... if only to get a massive discount, of course.



Except I own zero anime or manga merchandise


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 16, 2014)

Mei Lin said:


> That was a lazy chapter, I guess Komi wanted a week break.




If you consider everything a mangaka does that this is a week break... If that's the case he should've taken an actual break...

Besides, kinda gives insight of what the harem goes through in the eyes of an outsider to all this mess.

On top of that, the passage of time has been described, Nisekoi-land is in Autumn people! This means we may be close to 2/3rds done with the story. (After all, Chitoge's birthday was on chapters 28 (16th birthday) and 92 (17th birthday)...)


----------



## luffy no haki (May 16, 2014)

We need a Raku?s birthday chapter


----------



## Golden Witch (May 16, 2014)

We need more of that Love Medicine on Tsugumi chapters.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 17, 2014)

luffy no haki said:


> We need a Raku?s birthday chapter




Pretty sure the Yakuza guys simply embarrass him at every turn on that day - well more so than usual.


----------



## Suzuku (May 18, 2014)

I was imagining Fukuda's voice as Koyama Rikiya the whole time. If the anime ever makes it this far I bet that's who will be his seiyu


----------



## Mei Lin (May 18, 2014)

Drunkenwhale said:


> If you consider everything a mangaka does that this is a week break... If that's the case he should've taken an actual break...
> 
> Besides, kinda gives insight of what the harem goes through in the eyes of an outsider to all this mess.
> 
> On top of that, the passage of time has been described, Nisekoi-land is in Autumn people! This means we may be close to 2/3rds done with the story. (After all, Chitoge's birthday was on chapters 28 (16th birthday) and 92 (17th birthday)...)



I don't think we need a random teacher (who is probably not going to show up ever again) to tell us what's the dynamic of the characters we know so well already. I rather have a short story of something like we usually do.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 19, 2014)

Mei Lin said:


> I don't think we need a random teacher (who is probably not going to show up ever again) to tell us what's the dynamic of the characters we know so well already. I rather have a short story of something like we usually do.





The point of it was to show how an outsider to all of this interprets the whole thing.

Even then, it wasn't really filler or a break week (again, considering how mangaka work) since it gave the idea of time passing - or at the very least a clue as to the story's current time frame...

Teach showed up in the Tanabata chapter anyway...


----------



## Sutātekken (May 19, 2014)

Drunkenwhale said:


> If you consider everything a mangaka does that this is a week break... If that's the case he should've taken an actual break...
> 
> Besides, kinda gives insight of what the harem goes through in the eyes of an outsider to all this mess.
> 
> On top of that, the passage of time has been described, Nisekoi-land is in Autumn people! This means we may be close to 2/3rds done with the story. (After all, Chitoge's birthday was on chapters 28 (16th birthday) and 92 (17th birthday)...)





Drunkenwhale said:


> The point of it was to show how an outsider to all of this interprets the whole thing.
> 
> Even then, it wasn't really filler or a break week (again, considering how mangaka work) since it gave the idea of time passing - or at the very least a clue as to the story's current time frame...
> Teach showed up in the Tanabata chapter anyway...



Indeed as you point out here Drunkenwhale if the Author is taking the passage of time seriously unlike you see in some manga them they should be entering there 3rd and final year bc as you know in Japan there are only 3 years of HS not 4 and they Cast started off in a Winter uniform which Raku Pointed out in Chapter 52 I think right after the Romeo Arc that seeing Chitoge in her Winter uniform reminded him of there first meeting which was at the start of there HS lifes meaning that was about the point of there 2nd year starting and since they have already passed her B-day again now would be about the time to start there 3rd year. 

So will this Manga continue until the Couples Planned Post Grad Break-up that may not happen or will they become a True Couple Before then. also will Raku Make a Choice of 

A- Chitoge
B- Kosaki
C- Marika
D- Tsugumi
E- Yui
F- (Or my Favorite) All the above


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 19, 2014)

I used the three years thing from their dads when this fake dating thing whole started as the initial moment. Also, yeah, Japan only has high school for three years, so it's really simply a high school thing.

Oh, and don't forget Haru as a choice.


That being said, I'm gunning for Chitoge.

Tsugumi's plot hasn't really been worked out all the way so their might be another story with her, considering Paula's trying to play matchmaker but since that came up there has really been nothing of note to take on that.

Marika... As much as people love Marika I just don't see it. Marika has issues with being her honest self around everyone in exchange to try to appeal to Raku and this secret problem with Marika will most likely dampen her chances - might provide a nice little drama bomb and stir up some emotions in us the audience. I'm kinda hoping this makes Marika open up to everyone more and be herself before she exits the stage - perhaps to simply snap back comedically - only to support Raku into making his choice because she under some circumstance NOT be with him.

Haru... Let's just say Haru's little bit is done, and she's there mainly for Imouto fanservice for now - the feisty little sister with no sense of direction who is trying to get her sister to get the guy so her own feelings could have closure. She bares no importance anymore.

Kosaki... Well, I've said my pieces as to why I don't like her and my expectations for her and Chitoge's relationship but she's the most popular character, hence why she's popped up much more often lately. It's kinda irritating because Kosaki chapters are the absolute epitome of filler - there isn't anything going on but her being 'normal' and taking things out of hand when her plot could simply be resolved if she does nothing. Also for a girl who was at points one of the most important heroines of the story - one of the two key girls this fake love story was ultimately built upon and the whole aspect of the plot in itself - there isn't any FUCKING thing she's done to advance the overall storyline.

Yui - Cute, like that she basically knows everything. Not too fond of the constant teasing of Raku, and her love for Raku makes it out to be like she's trying to steal him from the other girls.

Chitoge - really it's because anything involving the main story involves her. The whole story was brought about BY HER. Obviously she's bound to create some sort of change to the guy's thoughts but really it seemed like he was looking at Chitoge more near the beginning than now where he simply reacts - not taken back or anything, and for her it's not as much of an impact than the other girls sans Tsugumi.

But I believe Chitoge is the girl, Chitoge is the one he'll fall in love with, and Komi BETTER make it believable!!!.


----------



## Roman (May 20, 2014)

I agree about Chitoge. Even if she's not the one, I don't doubt that's who Raku will go with in the end considering how much closer they've gotten over the course of the story. All the other characters apart from Kosaki appear to be there for no other reason than to reinforce Raku's conviction or at least make him think more thoroughly about his relationship with Chitoge. Kosaki, as you say, covers segments that are the very definition of filler material and there's barely been any development between them apart from one occasion just after the Romeo&Juliet play (and even that was....kinda useless as the arc involving Chitoge's mom was much heavier).


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 21, 2014)

part of my problem with how Komi handles Chitoge now, or rather Raku, is that he's not constantly taken back with the idea that Chitoge (or the other girls sans Kosaki) are well, other girls.

It was neat at the start because even when he did the "I've still got Onodera" (even though he didn't.) moments, he did genuinely considered Chitoge to have a cute girl side that meant there was some form of interest.

I mean yeah even now he's used to her everyday quirks but he just doesn't react to the times when she does something endearing, or when anyone of them does something.

Fuck, how many times was he taken back with Marika? I could really overall count them on one hand: when they were cramming and she fell asleep before faking it. The other when her friend came to visit and they were on the Ferris Wheel, which overall that simply hinted she had something that'll make her _not_ be the one he ends up with at the end.

And I mean, I get his obsession with Kosaki. I believe I've said it before, how she represents some sort of feelings of "normal" that the other girls don't possess - but he tends to forget that they are above all else - girls who have their own personalities. Fuck, Kosaki ain't exactly normal either if she's got her connections to that summer - which makes the reason he likes her more superficial than anything else.



I want the next chapter now... Please let it not be another "wacky" Kosaki one. But since Yui's basically the character on focus right now, I'm kinda upset that it might not have anything to do with Chitoge.


Also, I mentioned this part about Haru:


> Haru... Let's just say Haru's little bit is done, and she's there mainly for Imouto fanservice for now - the feisty little sister with no sense of direction who is trying to get her sister to get the guy so her own feelings could have closure. *She bares no importance anymore.*




Aside from actually introducing the character and getting a bit of content - since she has no bearings on the promise plot as a whole it means her character arc was completely useless and filler.


----------



## The_Evil (May 22, 2014)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Aside from actually introducing the character and getting a bit of content - since she has no bearings on the promise plot as a whole it means her character arc was completely useless and filler.



That's kinda harsh, by that standard most of the characters are filler - I mean, what had Marika done since the volume she was introduced in that couldn't be described as filler?

Hell, Onodera was added to the story because Naoshi needed a friend for Chitoge. Yep she wasn't even originally created as alternative love interest for Raku. 


Really,  if you would cut out all the "superfluous" characters you would end up with pretty much just Raku and Chitoge - the story in it's most basic form can easily work with just two of them, as seen in the pilot chapter. but it would be much shorter and probably less fun manga.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 23, 2014)

But the thing is, Marika and Kosaki were worked into the plot via the promise, and a good chunk of the story wasn't sidelined to bring all the attention with Marika as it was Haru.

With Marika we're only given clues and hints that her situation is more than what it seems, and with the author stretching it out, it doesn't feel like Marika's part in the story is shoved in, it feels like it _belongs_


Whereas Haru had pretty much shit on the main plot, was the center focus for a while - and contributed nothing to the promise aside from the pendant being kept away - to which was practically given back in the start of the latter half of her arc.

The one breath of fresh air was the amnesia plot which not only hinted more towards the idea of a fourth key leading to the introduction of Yui - but Haru was strangely absent from the whole thing.

Only to be brought back not long afterwards to assimilate her into the harem.


The only saving grace I have for the whole thing is she's a better character than Kosaki and I find her personality quirks endearing at times - her arc, as useless as it was warmed you up to the idea of the character at the end of it, and if she had a deeper connection to the promise in the first place then maybe I wouldn't be so harsh to her arc in the first place.


----------



## Zaru (May 24, 2014)

New chapter is out.

It's interesting to see harem story characters thinking about their future. When it did happen in other such stories, it usually felt kinda shoehorned in unless it was a main driving force of the story in the first place.
At the end of Highschool, their future goals are immensely more important than who wins the contest for Raku.


----------



## Darth (May 24, 2014)

eh. an onodera chapter.

nothing new to see here folks.


----------



## Darth (May 24, 2014)

Link removed

Here's a two page extra featuring Haru!

Oh man... I might need a cold shower after this.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 24, 2014)

The content of the chapter was interesting but i thinnk it was kinda sloppy? Probably because Onodera was too plain even about it

Somehow I feel wrong that the two pages special called mor emy attention


----------



## The_Evil (May 24, 2014)

Oh look, Onodera chapter, I wonder if she's wishy-washy and unfunny.  As expected, yes she is!





Drunkenwhale said:


> But the thing is, Marika and Kosaki were worked into the plot via the promise, and a good chunk of the story wasn't sidelined to bring all the attention with Marika as it was Haru.
> 
> 
> 
> Whereas Haru had pretty much shit on the main plot, was the center focus for a while - and contributed nothing to the promise aside from the pendant being kept away - to which was practically given back in the start of the latter half of her arc.




Okay, that's some valid points.  Now that you brought attention to it, I remeber that I too didn't like the sudden focus shift that happened when she showed up. For few weeks we barely seen the main cast because it was just chapter after chapter of Haru being a bitch too Raku.




Drunkenwhale said:


> The only saving grace I have for the whole thing is she's a better character than Kosaki and I find her personality quirks endearing at times - her arc, as useless as it was warmed you up to the idea of the character at the end of it, and if she had a deeper connection to the promise in the first place then maybe I wouldn't be so harsh to her arc in the first place.



That's true too, she got better over time, and yes she has more personality than her sister (but so does a rock) but in hindsight she really serves no real purpose to the story.


----------



## Morglay (May 24, 2014)

Good lord dera is boring. How can an author create such a bland character? Magnoliera will be her new name. A bland colour for a bland character.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 25, 2014)

Darth said:


> eh. an onodera chapter.
> 
> nothing new to see here folks.




It's like they're trying to make us like Kosaki more, except she's already the #1 character in popularity polls. This chapter just screams at me "These are all of Kosaki's good points - LOVE HER!!!"

But it really doesn't show it that much.


I do like that this chapter had continuity from the last one - as boring as it was...



Darth said:


> Link removed
> 
> Here's a two page extra featuring Haru!
> 
> Oh man... I might need a cold shower after this.




The only one of Raku's haremettes not in the job thing chapter...

Kinda feels a bit like cheap fanservice too - "What? You didn't have Haru in the last chapter? Well here she is doing seductive poses a young girl really shouldn't be doing."


Let me say that fanservice wasn't what I signed up for when I picked up this series.


----------



## Roman (May 25, 2014)

Drunkenwhale said:


> It's like they're trying to make us like Kosaki more, except she's already the #1 character in popularity polls. This chapter just screams at me "These are all of Kosaki's good points - LOVE HER!!!"
> 
> But it really doesn't show it that much.
> 
> ...



Rather, Komi knows she's the most popular and is deliberately making chapters centered around her to pander to the fans. Both this and Haru's 2 page special was nothing but filler fanservice. Nvm that I just can't understand what's so interesting about either of them.


----------



## Darth (May 25, 2014)

luffy no haki said:


> Somehow I feel wrong that the two pages special called more my attention



lol I had the same feeling. I actually enjoyed the special more than the chapter 

Haru's just awesome.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 26, 2014)

Freedan said:


> Rather, Komi knows she's the most popular and is deliberately making chapters centered around her to pander to the fans. Both this and Haru's 2 page special was nothing but filler fanservice. Nvm that I just can't understand what's so interesting about either of them.




Haru was fanservice of the most deliberate way.

Still, all that dialogue kinda felt more like "what about Kosaki is good" instead of the intended "what is she good at?" to which the answer for both things was: "She's cute, doting wife material" 

To which, annoys me to no end. I liked the character when the plot was more straight forward because the mystery of the promise addressed her more so than it presently does, and she had quite some strides in doing so.

The story seemed set to remind you that she was not only the overall better girl between her and Chitoge, but that she also had her own sense of wanting to move things more forward.

Now that not only Chitoge received plenty of character development, but we also have the more interesting Tsugumi, Marika, Yui, and even Haru - but also that the promise revealed more information and in turn was related more so to the aforementioned Chitoge (Kosaki doesn't even bother with anything related to it until it's brought up) - all of it just makes Kosaki into nothing more than "The ordinary girl that blushes at Raku and may make embarrassing expressions"

Which... might be fine, but it doesn't give the character any substance, especially when compared to everything else.


This is exactly why I'm more curious about her dad's involvement in this whole ordeal that caused the "ordinary" Kosaki get involved with the likes of the Yakuza, a gang, the chinese mafia, and the police force. As well as what she was like as a kid and I was hoping that instead of Yui's interpretation that Kosaki was instead a very extroverted bully to Chitoge until they literally switched personalities. (I use this argument because from what we've seen of little Chitoge based on her journal, she was somewhat introverted like Kosaki is now.)

Something to give the character an explanation for why she became this way.


----------



## The_Evil (May 26, 2014)

Onodera purpose is to be a distraction. She's there so that every time Raku looks at Chitoge as a girl he can fall back on the old and tired "what am I thinking, I have Onodera!"  She's there so that things don't progress too quickly.


I mean, her own relationship with Raku pretty much didn't change since chapter one.  It's really no different than it was back then. Compare that to how much focus and development his relations with Chitoge received and you'll see what I'm talking about. 




Drunkenwhale said:


> This is exactly why I'm more curious about her dad's involvement in this whole ordeal that caused the "ordinary" Kosaki get involved with the likes of the Yakuza, a gang, the chinese mafia, and the police force. As well as what she was like as a kid and I was hoping that instead of Yui's interpretation that Kosaki was instead a very extroverted bully to Chitoge until they literally switched personalities. (I use this argument because from what we've seen of little Chitoge based on her journal, she was somewhat introverted like Kosaki is now.)



From how Tsugumi talked about her, Chitoge always was the way she is now.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 26, 2014)

The parts of her being scared of the dog and getting the guy (Raku) a scar was what made me think that, as well as other parts of the journal.

I still would've liked a more dynamic relationship from younger Chitoge and Kosaki aside from "You two were BFFs" which, while it isn't bad - makes you wonder how they'll treat each other once they find out the other girl likes the guy they like. (And I kinda have some doubt to Yui's words at times)

I kinda want some sort of conflict that isn't "The Amulet is missing/broken/etc."


----------



## Golden Witch (May 26, 2014)

Drunkenwhale said:


> The parts of her being scared of the dog and getting the guy (Raku) a scar was what made me think that, as well as other parts of the journal.





> Kosaki was instead a very extroverted bully to Chitoge until they literally switched personalities. (I use this argument because from what we've seen of little Chitoge based on her journal, she was somewhat introverted like Kosaki is now.)





> Onodera purpose is to be a distraction.





> This is exactly why I'm more curious about her dad's involvement in this whole ordeal that caused the "ordinary" Kosaki get involved with the likes of the Yakuza, a gang, the chinese mafia, and the police force.



What if Komi is doing this metaphorically?
Kosaki bullied Chitoge - She is the Dog the latter was afraid of.

Onodera's purpose is a distraction, her dads involvement, Beehive, Yakuza, Police.
In Japanese Culture calling someone a dog is like calling them a Spy or Dupe.


----------



## Darth (May 30, 2014)

112

Oh. My. God. My heart.


----------



## Roman (May 30, 2014)

ITC: Tsugumi's hotness trashed all the other girls' combined.

And it only gets better in the next chapter by the sound of it.


----------



## Zaru (May 30, 2014)

Bunnygirl Tsugumi next week?


----------



## Morglay (May 30, 2014)

She better shake that pooper good n' proper with the bunny tail on.


----------



## Roman (May 30, 2014)

Looks like bunny girls are  this season.


----------



## Mei Lin (May 30, 2014)

I love this turn of events


----------



## luffy no haki (May 30, 2014)

Man, what a difference from Onodera?s boring one.

Next chap should be awesome in many many ways


----------



## Darth (May 30, 2014)

luffy no haki said:


> Man, what a difference from Onodera?s boring one.
> 
> Next chap should be awesome in many many ways



Yeah this chapter was seriously so much better.


----------



## The_Evil (May 30, 2014)

Being Tsugumi is suffering.


----------



## Chad (May 30, 2014)

I had a vision.

​


----------



## Morglay (May 30, 2014)

Astral said:


> I had a vision.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



This man is a prophet.


----------



## Katou (May 30, 2014)

I can see it happening


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 31, 2014)

Definitely better than the Onodera one last week.

Also, it's an event. So we'll get ANOTHER TSUGUMI CHAPTER next week.

Unless Komi trolls us all and shows us a chapter of what Kosaki is doing while this is happening.


----------



## Lortastic (May 31, 2014)

Battle Bunny Tsugumi eh. Niceeeee


----------



## Katou (May 31, 2014)

>Tsugumi wears the Bunny outfit 
>Raku with his usual aroused face


----------



## Sutātekken (May 31, 2014)

I'll be Damned We are getting a Tsugumi Arc


----------



## Morglay (May 31, 2014)

Her life is a struggle for someone so ridiculously hot.


----------



## Katou (May 31, 2014)

i'm up for a tsugumi arc 
she deserves it


----------



## Olivia (May 31, 2014)

Finally a Tsugumi arc. 

Now we need a Marika one after this.


----------



## Katou (May 31, 2014)

a Marika arc? is June going to be the best month this year?


----------



## hussamb (Jun 1, 2014)

i dropped this after chapter 12... i thought it is going to be like to to-love ru with no ending at all, just adding plot with no real development ... should i start reading it again ?


----------



## Chad (Jun 1, 2014)

The story is quite repetitive throughout the entire 120+ chapters. Even today, it still doesn't seem like it's going to end soon. Personally, I thought reading through these chapters was funny as hell (except for Onodera side chapters). But that's just me.


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 1, 2014)

Yeah I sort of get that vibe too. It's probably better to read it for fun rather than take it seriously.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 1, 2014)

hussamb said:


> i dropped this after chapter 12... i thought it is going to be like to to-love ru with no ending at all, just adding plot with no real development ... should i start reading it again ?





Astral said:


> The story is quite repetitive throughout the entire 120+ chapters. Even today, it still doesn't seem like it's going to end soon. Personally, I thought reading through these chapters was funny as hell (except for Onodera side chapters). But that's just me.




If you're reading this series for the character development or to see who he chooses then you are reading the wrong series.

The so called "filler" seems to be the real point of this series. The "plot" is just the set up to give us these mini-arcs about cute girls and dumb guys. It's best to see the whole thing as a gag manga rather than a romance drama.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 5, 2014)

Wow, where did the negatives come in? (Considering my ranting of Onodera...)



hussamb said:


> i dropped this after chapter 12... i thought it is going to be like to to-love ru with no ending at all, just adding plot with no real development ... should i start reading it again ?




I don't know about that, but it follows To Love Ru's formula very closely:

- A Chapter highlights a girl
- Awkward situations ensue
- Story pretty much hits a status qou

The major difference is the fanservice is really, really, really fucking low to the point they actually made a filler chapter devoted completely to fanservice so there's that.

But there is an overall bearing plot underneath the whole thing and if you pay attention you realize that the story does follow the passage of time rather closely to the point where a legitimate end to the series does seem to be in order. (The leads are supposed to Fake Date for three years - they've been as the story has gone, dated for 2 years - and given the story likes to empathize "Young Love" it's likely not going to go beyond that time limit.)

But for the most part, it would simply be best to wait it out a bit longer before reading the whole thing, and I urge people to pay attention to the idea of time passing while reading it.

The Promise part of the story does appear, they do try to progress it - it just isn't ever going to be that big war that the pilot had (or it's being saved for the end.)




> It's best to see the whole thing as a gag manga rather than a romance drama.




Hayate the Combat Butler is a gag manga in comparison to Nisekoi - And yet you could almost feed off the constant shipping wars (between the most popular girls ironically) and beckons to not make it a comedy - when it is.

This story however does have some sense of storytelling that some just don't pick up on. Yeah, half the time the characters don't have too much in terms of character development - But it does have some subtle hints that things do change, nevermind the whole passage of time ordeal...

Drama it is not, but it's definitely not a gag series. That's more Hayate's forte.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 5, 2014)

All. Those. Tsugumi. Outfits.


----------



## The_Evil (Jun 5, 2014)

Damn, Tsugumi! 

... Okay but seriously now, I kinda feel bad for Tsugumi. She finally gets a story focused on her and it's just an excuse to put her in a bunch of fanservicy clothes and generally embarrass her. Tsugumi always gets the short end of the stick. 

I wonder what happened, Nisekoi never relied on cheap fanservice like that. Are ratings going down or what?


----------



## Nic (Jun 5, 2014)

would kind of expect the ratings to go down, when the plot doesn't move anymore.


----------



## Roman (Jun 5, 2014)

True, he needs to make the plot move forward a bit more. Tsugumi was gorgeous in all those outfits, but there needs to be a limit to how much fanservice is thrown out there. Not to mention Tsugumi can do more than just that.


----------



## Katou (Jun 5, 2014)

Tsugumi. .dem Fan Service. .
Raku .. that Manly approach 

Paula's smuggy face


----------



## Nic (Jun 5, 2014)

not to mention making every chapter about one girl is a bad idea, since many don't like all the girls in the manga and readers just won't read certain chapters or get disgruntled in general.


----------



## Morglay (Jun 5, 2014)

Don't know what you are all bitching about. Tsgumi's plots were moving all day son. ALL DAY!


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 5, 2014)

Dem Tsugumi outfits.


----------



## Sutātekken (Jun 5, 2014)

The_Evil said:


> Damn, Tsugumi!
> 
> ... Okay but seriously now, I kinda feel bad for Tsugumi. She finally gets a story focused on her and it's just an excuse to put her in a bunch of fanservicy clothes and generally embarrass her. Tsugumi always gets the short end of the stick.
> 
> I wonder what happened, Nisekoi never relied on cheap fanservice like that. Are ratings going down or what?





Nic said:


> would kind of expect the ratings to go down, when the plot doesn't move anymore.



On the Contrary actually Nise Koi last year was ranked 30 in sales and in the first half year sales this year it is 10th 

See here


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 5, 2014)

I loved Tsugumi in this chapter her in that bunny outfit.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 6, 2014)

I decided Raku should just married all of them and cheat on every single one.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 6, 2014)

Mei Lin said:


> I decided Raku should just married all of them and cheat on every single one.



Harem plan initiated. TLR Darkness all over again


----------



## Roman (Jun 6, 2014)

Mei Lin said:


> I decided Raku should just married all of them and cheat on every single one.



I'll be honest. I wouldn't be surprised if 6 year old Raku actually promised to marry all of them.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 6, 2014)

That would be a unexpected he marries all of them lol.


----------



## Katou (Jun 6, 2014)

Raku is not going on the To Love ru route . . 

At the end of the day. . MC will choose not the Girl he made the promise to . . 

but to Chitoge


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 6, 2014)

But what if he made the promise with Chitoge? either way i still think he chooses her.


----------



## Katou (Jun 6, 2014)

Chitoge seems to be promise girl too . .
she's the only one there who knew the phrase anyway. . 

Plus Raku wouldn't choose Chitoge because of the Promise. .
even if it's not her. . he'll choose her anyway. . 
We'd been taking a blind eye. . but we're already aware that he already likes Chitoge more than Kosaki. . 

he just hasn't realized it yet


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 6, 2014)

While Chitoge has begun to really fall in love with him oh well Raku is such a dimwit he won't notice that he's in love with her.


----------



## Katou (Jun 6, 2014)

Unless she tells him straight on  . .
he may not say "Yes" immediately . . since all he knows that hIs crush is Kosaki

But at the moment he thinks about it . . Raku will realize too


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 6, 2014)

I hope that happens at the very end no telling how long this will go on for.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 6, 2014)

I have a little theory about who the promise girl is due to their keys. Chitoge, Marika, and Yui's keys are all short while Kosaki's is the only long key. The design choice is definitely jaring compared to the other three which makes me think there's some significance.

With that said I'd prefer Chitoge 100%.


----------



## Katou (Jun 6, 2014)

it also makes me wonder why Chitoge is the only one who knew the phrase "Zawze in love "

that was the key word . . 

Most likely it'll end up Chitoge as the Promise Girl.. 
but those 3 other keys fall into place. . I'm really more interested in why it had 3 more. . when the Key hole only need 1  .  .
I hope they get on to the plot soon . . but if they did. . the Manga might end soon too . . 

Might as well enjoy it while its still focused on Comedy chapters


I'm guessing. .
Kosaki has the right Key to the Pendant. . 
but Chitoge was actually the promise girl . . 
they just happened to swap keys


----------



## Zaru (Jun 6, 2014)

You know, I get that people get disappointed in pointless chapters and lack of plot progression over years.

But on the other hand, why would I want Nisekoi to end? I read it for cute girls doing cute things and reaction faces, which don't require the plot to move forward. Why care about the plot in a shounen romcom? The manga needs to end when Komi runs out of faces to draw.


----------



## Katou (Jun 6, 2014)

True. .I also read it for the funs I'm seeing . .
I'm just getting more curious about the Mystery behind it that's all. 
it should take a while . . 

oh well. . Marika should be next. .


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 6, 2014)

That disc is going to get ruined being in the ocean like that...




Zaru said:


> All. Those. Tsugumi. Outfits.




You sure that's not something else?



The_Evil said:


> Damn, Tsugumi!
> 
> ... Okay but seriously now, I kinda feel bad for Tsugumi. She finally gets a story focused on her and it's just an excuse to put her in a bunch of fanservicy clothes and generally embarrass her. Tsugumi always gets the short end of the stick.
> 
> I wonder what happened, Nisekoi never relied on cheap fanservice like that. Are ratings going down or what?




Can't be any worse than Bleach...

Anyway, Tsugumi being embarrassed - especially when it pertains to her "gag boobs" status (even though there was a girl in this chapter who _surpassed _her in that aspect) is kinda her joke, her gag, her _THING_.

There isn't really ever going to be a moment for her that doesn't embarrass her if she's not in the background giving advice.



Wallachia said:


> Chitoge seems to be promise girl too . .
> she's the only one there who knew the phrase anyway. .
> 
> Plus Raku wouldn't choose Chitoge because of the Promise. .
> ...




"What am I thinking? I've got Onodera!!!"

Because Raku totally shows interest in Chitoge beyond the starting chapters... As much as I want Chitoge to win his heart, there isn't anything I see from the guy that really indicates he's even remotely interested in her to the degree of say - Tsugumi, Marika and ESPECIALLY Kosaki.

A small moment or two, maybe. The hospital chapter gave me hope, but other than that it was really mostly her being taken back by what he said instead of her doing something that takes him back.

Maybe it's just that they got used to each other as they are but there never really seems to be anything that shows he'll choose her if she's revealed to be the promise girl.

Hell, If Chitoge is revealed to actually be the promise girl - and Kosaki gets over her nerves for a slight moment and confesses clearly - If we are where we are at now, if all of that happens I can fucking SWEAR he'll immediately choose Kosaki and leave Chtioge in the dust.


I want more Chitoge chapters that focus on Raku's feelings for her instead of them being mysteriously bottled away whereas he'll openly swoon over Kosaki - where it would make it look like this Chitoge love revelation would be more believable.

But as it is, it doesn't look like it.



Zaru said:


> You know, I get that people get disappointed in pointless chapters and lack of plot progression over years.
> 
> But on the other hand, why would I want Nisekoi to end? I read it for cute girls doing cute things and reaction faces, which don't require the plot to move forward. Why care about the plot in a shounen romcom? The manga needs to end when Komi runs out of faces to draw.




Or when the mangaka at the very least has another manga that is going to run to replace it.

The story does progress, most people just can't see it and claim it's all filler.



Wallachia said:


> True. .I also read it for the funs I'm seeing . .
> I'm just getting more curious about the Mystery behind it that's all.
> it should take a while . .




Which is why I'm reading it - and I also do like the progression of time this manga does showcase.




Wallachia said:


> oh well. . Marika should be next. .




Expect Kosaki chapters for the next five weeks.


----------



## Rax (Jun 6, 2014)

What happened to this series having a plot?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 9, 2014)

Red Hero said:


> What happened to this series having a plot?




What happened to you not paying attention to Yui coming into the story with a 4th key? Plot's progressed - all the girls with keys are accounted for.

Story also progresses with time: it's Autumn now - we don't have much time before they celebrate Christmas again, and Valentines, then they go into their senior year (the final year) when the season becomes Spring in the story.

It's progressing.


----------



## Darth (Jun 12, 2014)

yeah then she charges her arm with ligthining and uses a second unamed attack to cancel out the GT

Okay wow. All of the recent arcs have just been great. The Ruri, Tsugumi, and now Yui arcs are amazing. This can't be good for my heart. 

I loved this chapter. Yui is a goddess and this manga is awesome.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 12, 2014)

1. Chitoge got played so hard
2. HOW SMALL IS THIS FUCKING CITY FOR KOSAKI AND RURI TO WALK BY LIKE THAT
3. Ruri delivering the brutal truth


----------



## Chad (Jun 12, 2014)

Yui. 

I feel bad for Onodera, she ain't going to even come close to winning.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 12, 2014)

So Yui has now entered the fray? that is interesting Chitoge is gonna really have to work for this.


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 12, 2014)

Zaru said:


> 1. Chitoge got played so hard
> 2. HOW SMALL IS THIS FUCKING CITY FOR KOSAKI AND RURI TO WALK BY LIKE THAT
> 3. Ruri delivering the brutal truth



Maybe they were stalking Raku?


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 13, 2014)

Yay About time



Let's start the love war.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 13, 2014)

Nice chapter, Yui basically declared war....A shame that Raku?s still stuck with the most uninteresting girl. Either Chitoge or Yui seem like nice options.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 13, 2014)

That's some damn impeccable timing by Ruri and Onodera arriving that the very moment that declaration was made.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 14, 2014)

Oh geez Chitoge, you couldn't put two and two together when your old man said you all played that one summer?

Right, right, dumb blonde trope in full effect. She may be good at grades but horrible at romance - Just like our supposed hero.



Kira Yamato said:


> That's some damn impeccable timing by Ruri and Onodera arriving that the very moment that declaration was made.




Now if only we have Chitoge and Kosaki learn of each other's crushes on Raku - the whole group dynamic will be thrown out of a loop. Chitoge and Kosaki, such great friends who were so inseparable that one summer (despite Chitoge swooning all about Raku) will become bitter rivals and they will all have to deal with their feelings.

PURE WAR!!! And the unsuspecting moron at the center of it... Unsurprisingly enough only cares for one girl above all the others and would seemingly stomp on all of the other's hearts the moment she confesses.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 19, 2014)

This whole fucking chapter 
Shuu is a divine rusemaster


----------



## Morglay (Jun 19, 2014)

Wait... What? A handshake? I don't even... This girl gay.


----------



## Rax (Jun 19, 2014)

Shuu is best character in this manga


----------



## Olivia (Jun 19, 2014)

Marika and Tsugumi


----------



## Rax (Jun 19, 2014)

Tsugumi


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 19, 2014)

Komi, you make Tsugumi and Ruri go but no Haru?

Anyway, the chapter was hilarious...Onodera why u so foolish?

Shuu is just the best bastard of the series.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 19, 2014)

Shuuuu <33  voiced by my idol even better <333

Yui is the perfect catalyst after 127 chapters, she's doing amazingly well stirring the pot


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 19, 2014)

She?s tha besto gal


----------



## Rax (Jun 19, 2014)

Mei Lin said:


> Shuuuu <33  voiced by my idol even better <333
> 
> Yui is the perfect catalyst after 127 chapters, she's doing amazingly well stirring the pot



Well, that's cause the manga just ignores the plot a lot :mabye


----------



## Akatora (Jun 19, 2014)

Raku disappoint me this chapter.
He said he'd spend the day to study, now that he finally got a silent home to focus... What happen next, he's participating in games with his classmates etc.

Seriously a study group would have made far more sense going by his comments at the start of the chapter


----------



## Zaru (Jun 19, 2014)

Akatora said:


> Raku disappoint me this chapter.
> He said he'd spend the day to study, now that he finally got a silent home to focus... What happen next, he's participating in games with his classmates etc.
> 
> Seriously a study group would have made far more sense going by his comments at the start of the chapter



>Half a dozen hot girls and your best bro want to play with you
>"Sorry guys no fun allowed"

Even harem main characters aren't that mean and antisocial


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 19, 2014)

You can always bank on a Kings game to liven up any harem series. xDD


----------



## Morglay (Jun 19, 2014)

When are Raku and Shuu going to get it on? All the signs are there.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 19, 2014)

Ruri's there. Shuu's there... MAKE THEM KISS!!!!


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 20, 2014)

Aw they didn't kiss haha.


----------



## egressmadara (Jun 21, 2014)

Caught up with da manga.


----------



## Chad (Jun 21, 2014)

Finally read the latest chapter, been busy with finals.

OMG



This is so cute.


----------



## Rax (Jun 25, 2014)

Oi

Watch The Other Woman Movie Online


*Spoiler*: __ 



ShuuXRuri OTP


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 25, 2014)

Yup Haru and ShuuxRuri FTW

Loved the last panel for some reason


----------



## Chad (Jun 25, 2014)

Shuu mah nig. 

Never liked Haru that much.

Yui is slowly becoming my favorite character.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 26, 2014)

The only thing that could further liven up a Kings game is to add even more players


----------



## Zaru (Jun 26, 2014)

Between the Ruri heartthrob, Fuu shenanigans and Haru creaming herself repeatedly, I don't know what the best part of this chapter was.


----------



## Roman (Jun 26, 2014)

Ruri getting heart throbs from Shuu being Shuu was nice to see. Not that the outcome wasn't obvious from the beginning but it really is nice.


----------



## Morglay (Jun 26, 2014)

Ruri x Shuu.


----------



## McSlobs (Jun 26, 2014)

Ugh....why did they all have to stay overnight? The bath offer sounded good to me. Though it was obvious she was just teasing him a bit


----------



## Olivia (Jun 26, 2014)

ShuuxRuri OTP

Also Fuu


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 26, 2014)

Shu Ruri xxxx


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 27, 2014)

We got a hint of RURIXSHUU HERE!!! I REPEAT A HINT OF RURI AND SHUU HERE!!!

Aside from that, Haru, Fuu, and Paula join in the fun! It was wacky, but it ate up a ton of time and the whole thing ended before it began...

I'm not sure how much the pacing went, it didn't seem like there was much - Shuu and Ruri, Haru's group arriving (taking away from the game) and Haru gushing, Fuu-chan trolling Haru, and a nice sentimental piece before the chapter ends on hilarity.

I can't tell if it was Bleach (and lately Naruto) scale of pacing or it was One Piece scale of pacing only lighter...


----------



## The_Evil (Jun 27, 2014)

Ruri was all doki-doki this chapter. 

Everyone just ignoring marika was funny. 


Yui just wanted to spend time with her friends. That's so nice.

At this point it's pretty obvious that she's not really playing to win. I'm just not sure if she's just trolling them for fun or if she's trying to provoke Raku and Chitoge into being more honest.


----------



## Roman (Jun 27, 2014)

The_Evil said:


> At this point it's pretty obvious that she's not really playing to win. I'm just not sure if she's just trolling them for fun or if she's trying to provoke Raku and Chitoge into being more honest.



Oh, I think she's perfectly honest about wanting to be together with Raku, only that she's biding her time to see how the relationship between the others, particularly Chitoge and Raku, develops and take the opportunity if she sees any sign of weakening.

I also think Naoshi was very deliberate in having Yui approach Chitoge. Why not Kosaki? Or Marika? She definitely knows who the promised girl is if you ask me, tho it's not as tho it's been getting obvious without such a cue.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 2, 2014)

Good strategy but more girls need to use this on Raku, the guy is too used to free attention


----------



## Zaru (Jul 2, 2014)

Being Marika is suffering


----------



## Chad (Jul 2, 2014)

and tiring.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 2, 2014)

So I guess it's time for some single-girl-focussed chapters again until the next "arc".


----------



## Rax (Jul 2, 2014)

>Arc
>Nisekoi

Pick one


----------



## Zaru (Jul 2, 2014)

I count stuff like Christmas or Yui's introduction as arcs.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 2, 2014)

Tachibana sure was tested this week. Each time she gave Raku the cold shoulder you knew a knife was digging right into her heart.


----------



## Chad (Jul 2, 2014)

> time for some single-girl-focussed chapters



I foresee an Onodera chapter next week.


----------



## Darth (Jul 3, 2014)

Needs more Haru and Chitoge pls


----------



## Lortastic (Jul 3, 2014)

I never liked Haru. :/
Paula is cool though.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 3, 2014)

Astral said:


> I foresee an Onodera chapter next week.




Hey! Hey!

I wonder what'll happen if Kosaki gets three chapters - IN A ROW...

Not some ongoing chapter after another arc that would really help out the narrative and perhaps showcase what Kosaki could do to make Raku notice her (Ha!) but like pretty much every Kosaki chapter where she's the main focus! Where she's fucking around and Raku goes out of his way to talk to her as she just stands there, vaguely hints at her love of the guy, then retracts it so that she feels better about being embarrassed while he's too dense to figure it out!

All because she's the most popular character.

...

...

If we're getting an Onodera chapter next week I want it to be the good Onodera and have it be about Haru - where despite it being crap it's still got a better character than her sister.

But alas, the continuation of the king's game focusing on Haru the previous week kinda guarantees it'll be about Kosaki... Since we could call the Declaration chapter a Chitoge chapter, the Boat stuff with Tsugumi,  this chapter with Marika, and of course the King's game being Yui/Haru...


----------



## Xin (Jul 3, 2014)

Oh fuck this chaper was hilarious. 

The power of Marika's retained hugs unleashed at once almost broke his neck.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 3, 2014)

Marika chapter FTW.

Such will power


----------



## Xin (Jul 3, 2014)

How many girls does his harem have by now? I lost count...


6?


----------



## Roman (Jul 3, 2014)

There's Chitoge, Tsugumi, Onodera, Haru, Marika and Yui. So yeah, there's 6 in total. Lucky bastard


----------



## Morglay (Jul 3, 2014)

Deserves to win just for that.


----------



## egressmadara (Jul 3, 2014)

Dis guy.......


----------



## The_Evil (Jul 4, 2014)

Another one of Marika's plans failed? Who would have thought?


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 10, 2014)

Oooooh wut?

*Spoiler*: __ 








*Apparently *a Journalist who transferred to the School to investigate Raku and Chitoge dating each other.
She already seems to have interviewed Marika,Onodera and Tsugumi and a certain "Guy".


----------



## Zaru (Jul 10, 2014)

Oh, THAT girl who never made it into the anime


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 10, 2014)

The journalist news girl who appears on adverts for Nisekoi merch...

I'd say she is some sort of author avatar, but Komi's a guy.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 10, 2014)

i wasn't able to watch  much of the anime. that original character they kept talking about never made it in?


----------



## Zaru (Jul 10, 2014)

Suzuku said:


> i wasn't able to watch  much of the anime. that original character they kept talking about never made it in?



Indeed. Fitting the story into those few episodes was already hard enough, their plans for this yet unintroduced character probably didn't work out.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 10, 2014)

Sounds like SHAFT


----------



## Zaru (Jul 11, 2014)

It's out.

The censorship bars slayed me


----------



## Kuromaku (Jul 11, 2014)

While the chapter didn't advance the story, it was an interesting one nonetheless. That reporter is going places. Seriously, she's scary good.


----------



## Rax (Jul 11, 2014)

Tsugumi is still #1 girl in this manga


----------



## Xin (Jul 11, 2014)

The censorship. 

edit: ninja'd by Zaru


----------



## Morglay (Jul 11, 2014)

Most impressive part of the chapter was the translators whipping out "magnanimous." I r impressed.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 11, 2014)

Reporter deserve regular appearances or should get added to Raku's harem.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 11, 2014)

lol Shuu getting pixels, guess the censorship made the chapter


----------



## Zaru (Jul 11, 2014)

Was this posted yet?



>Togechi


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 11, 2014)

Raku has problems with his climax


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 11, 2014)

lol poor guy not even in his dreams can be together with her properly


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 11, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Was this posted yet?
> 
> 
> 
> >Togechi



>Female Dog


----------



## The_Evil (Jul 11, 2014)

So they are famous school-wide for being a couple. This really escalated.

The censor bar jokes were hilarious. 

Ah, you can't catch someone lying if they aren't lying. Chitoge's heartfelt declaration was super effective.

Now I wonder what will happen next. If Raku sees that video even his thick skull won't be able to stop the obvious... will it?


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 11, 2014)

never underestimate how thick a skull can be


----------



## Zaru (Jul 11, 2014)

luffy no haki said:


> never underestimate how thick a skull can be


He would obviously believe she was saying that to convince the reporter


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 16, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Chitoge cosplaying as Alice and Goth Onodera.HNNNNNNGGGHHH


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 16, 2014)

raw/chinese 131


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 16, 2014)

This manga is nothing without Shu


----------



## Morglay (Jul 16, 2014)

I am going to look into mascot bunny suits... For research purposes only...


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 16, 2014)

How long until Marika pulls some stunt and Chitoge ends up chasing after her?

Look at them costumes.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 16, 2014)

Marika looked dangerously cute


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 16, 2014)

So...

Chitoge is Alice from Alice in Wonderland
Marika is some baggy plush rabbit
Tsugumi is a Kunoichi (They made a point to show how well-endowed she is.)
Kosaki is a Maid
Haru is a Witch (replace the W with a B...)
Paula is a cat-girl
Fuu-Chan is a Vampire (Dracula most likely)
Ruri is a FUCKING BADASS VIKING (AWESOME)

Shuu is a knight (I'd like to think he was Ruri's Knight in Shining Armor, until she came out to be a fucking BADASS VIKING!)

Raku is a Samurai...


As far as Chapter goes, it's a Haru chapter. Some slight Kosaki in the middle, but overall it's Haru trying to hook her sister and Raku up but she's overall not feeling it.

Guessing Fuu-Chan is suggesting Haru to go with Raku to some dance thing later on...

I need the english scan...


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 17, 2014)

Were they paired up somehow?
Seems a tad to well placed:

Raku - Samurai
Tsugumi - Kunoichi

Haru - Witch
Fuu - Vampire

Chitoge - Alice
Marika - Rabbit


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 18, 2014)

Yammy's endurance proved to be against

It's out.:33


Big question:
Chitoge vs Teddie.Who's the better Alice?


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Jul 18, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Link removed
> 
> It's out.:33
> 
> ...



Chitoge. But i'm falling for Tsugumi now...


BUT THEN!! ONODERA WON IT ALLL!!!!


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 18, 2014)

Wanna see the contest already, supposedly it?s centered around Haru but probably Kosaki will win


----------



## Darth (Jul 18, 2014)

Haru, Tsugumi, and Chitoge definitely had the best cosplays. 

Onodera's was meh. Lol Marika.


----------



## The_Evil (Jul 18, 2014)

So the reporter girl is out of the story as fast as she was in.

The cosplay costumes are indeed very cute. Except Marika. 

Another plan that amounted to nothing. Raku and Onodera interactions were as painful to watch as ever. 

Next chapter looks like it could be interesting. At least putting Chitoge as a judge instead of a contestant means it's not immediately obvious who'll win.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 20, 2014)

The_Evil said:


> So the reporter girl is out of the story as fast as she was in.
> 
> Another plan that amounted to nothing. Raku and Onodera interactions were as painful to watch as ever.
> 
> Next chapter looks like it could be interesting. At least putting Chitoge as a judge instead of a contestant means it's not immediately obvious who'll win.




She's really still only there to push merchandise - like every time something new comes in like a new DVD, bookmarks, posters, and other shit like that.

As for Raku and Kosaki... Yeah, their interactions are always painful to watch. It's so obvious they like each other and how if it wasn't for the fact they are too dense/self-conscious/etc. then this story would be over in seconds flat. This is why I don't want Kosaki to win - this is why I at least want Raku to recognize her might have feelings for the other girls (ESPECIALLY CHITOGE!! TEAM CHITOGE FOR LIFE!!) so that anything that Kosaki does would not immediately end the series, but given how the guy still dreams about her exclusively - it just pains me to see them interact.


And what if Kosaki enters? Obviously, Raku has the hots for Kosaki, and Chitoge would vote for her best friend.

Still, looking forward to next  chapter. Not looking forward to comments about it being filler.


----------



## Darth (Jul 24, 2014)

Link removed


Another Haru chapter!

LOL Marika

Onodera looks so good in that costume

Still cheering for Haru though!

This manga is fast approaching my all time favorite rom-com ever.


----------



## Roman (Jul 24, 2014)

Darth said:


> Link removed
> 
> 
> Another Haru chapter!
> ...



Idk, it's still got a LONG way to go for it to even barely catch up to Ranma 1/2 for me, but I'm liking it a lot too considering it lives up to the genre of romcom. This is defo second best in my book :33


----------



## Zaru (Jul 24, 2014)

Again, being Marika is suffering


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 24, 2014)

lol Marika and Paula.

I loved the Haru cover too 

and also wanna know if Shuu and Fuu are siblings

Kosaki u dare try ta ruin Haru?s chance?


----------



## Morglay (Jul 24, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Again, being Marika is suffering



The struggles of a bottom bitch. Learn children.


----------



## imogen lace (Jul 24, 2014)

May I join in the conversation? I recently became aware of Nisekoi while trying to find some other manga to read and found this funny. You can't help but like all of the female characters...before i knew it i was hooked and now am up to date with it all! I have to say though that i prefer the tsunadere type of character. What can i say, it amuses me.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 24, 2014)

Of course you can.No need to ask.:33

Welcome as well by the way.


----------



## egressmadara (Jul 24, 2014)

Paula - so classy


----------



## McSlobs (Jul 24, 2014)

Damnitmad Why do we have to get Kosaki crammed into *EVERYTHING*?

Marika...you're more suited to be a stripper and/or a prostitute


----------



## Chad (Jul 24, 2014)

Marika always gets the short end of the stick.


----------



## The_Evil (Jul 24, 2014)

Lol Marika.


I hope Haru manages to win. Onodera stealing her thunder would be awful.


----------



## SandLeaf (Jul 24, 2014)

Hi! So in the chapter they the mention 7 heroines of bonari high school. I guess those seven include Chitoge, Onodera, Marika, Tsugumi & Yui. But who are the other two? Fu? Paula? I dont think its Haru they just said she was the sister of one...could the other two be characters we havent seen before or am i missing somebody?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 24, 2014)

imogen lace said:


> May I join in the conversation?




NO! GO AWAY!

Just kidding, you don't need to ask, just join in the fun! More people the better!



McSlobs said:


> Damnitmad Why do we have to get Kosaki crammed into *EVERYTHING*?




Remember the past two character polls and then it'll come to you. Komi literally shoehorned her in...

On that note though, I agree. Kosaki isn't worth anything in this story, just a boring cute girl who can't confess her feelings to the one guy who obviously has the hots for her and is too dense to notice her very obvious feelings for him - and vice-versa.

Her one big flaw aside from being shy and dense is her inability to cook, and really that matters not especially when it's all too common.



The_Evil said:


> I hope Haru manages to win. Onodera stealing her thunder would be awful.




Nope, Kosaki chapter next week.  Then Kosaki chapter next week. Then yet another Kosaki chapter. What's that? You want a better written and not boring character? Too bad, Kosaki's popular bitches!


But yeah, no doubt Kosaki's going to steal the thunder away from Haru - especially with Kosaki being one of those "Heroines of Bonyari" and Marika disqualified, nevermind Chitoge and Raku are the judges - Kosaki is one of Chitoge's best friends and Raku... PPPPFFFTTT Raku still has a one-track mind when it comes to Kosaki (enough to ignore the other girls, especially poor Chitoge)

The only way for Kosaki to lose would be if she was disqualified or she withdrew. The former more likely than the latter.



SandLeaf said:


> Hi! So in the chapter they the mention 7 heroines of bonari high school. I guess those seven include Chitoge, Onodera, Marika, Tsugumi & Yui. But who are the other two? Fu? Paula? I dont think its Haru they just said she was the sister of one...could the other two be characters we havent seen before or am i missing somebody?




Ruri could be considered one considering how she's well known as the butterfly, mermaid, or something from the swimming chapter.

On that note, these girls have to at the very least be established enough to not be random transfer students.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 24, 2014)

Oh my god Marika in this chapter


----------



## Morglay (Jul 24, 2014)

Wait... She made it herself? Oh my word, the struggle is real.


----------



## Lortastic (Jul 24, 2014)

Paula really knows how to pull class off eh. Poor Marika though haha.


----------



## imogen lace (Jul 25, 2014)

thank you...i found marika funny in this chapter. i also wonder who the other girls are from the great 7...i feel for haru and actually think she looked cuter than her sister in her outfit!


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 26, 2014)

Every girl in this story is better than Kosaki, no contest.


----------



## McSlobs (Jul 27, 2014)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Every girl in this story is better than Kosaki, no contest.



Truest statement ever


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Jul 27, 2014)

I DEMAND THE BAN ON SWIMSUITS BE LIFTED!!!


----------



## Roman (Jul 28, 2014)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Every girl in this story is better than Kosaki, no contest.



Tell that to the characters in the manga 

I doubt Yui would be one of the seven heroines since it would make more sense for them to count only the students but not the teachers. So that would mean the seven are Chitoge, Kosaki (), Marika and Tsugumi. Idk about Ruri either since they're prolly only considering the heroines based on their beauty rather than academic or extra-curricular accomplishments, but I suppose she could be. If Haru is not considered a heroine, I doubt Paula and Fu would be either. The remaining ones just haven't been presented.....yet.


----------



## Darth (Jul 28, 2014)

so, how much would you pay for this?

[YOUTUBE]J0IhpkyOWGM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaru (Jul 28, 2014)

About 5 bucks.
What is that game even about though


----------



## Darth (Jul 28, 2014)

Zaru said:


> About 5 bucks.
> What is that game even about though



Apparently the word "Marriage" is in the title of the game.. So I'm assuming it's a Nisekoi dating sim with multiple character routes?

As long as there's a Haru route count me in!


----------



## Lortastic (Jul 28, 2014)

Wouldn't even get a Vita for it haha.
Although watching a playthrough would be enjoyable.


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Jul 29, 2014)

Darth said:


> so, how much would you pay for this?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]J0IhpkyOWGM[/YOUTUBE]



full price, i get to marry any of the girls is a win win


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 30, 2014)

Freedan said:


> Tell that to the characters in the manga
> 
> I doubt Yui would be one of the seven heroines since it would make more sense for them to count only the students but not the teachers. So that would mean the seven are Chitoge, Kosaki (), Marika and Tsugumi. Idk about Ruri either since they're prolly only considering the heroines based on their beauty rather than academic or extra-curricular accomplishments, but I suppose she could be. If Haru is not considered a heroine, I doubt Paula and Fu would be either. The remaining ones just haven't been presented.....yet.




I would if I could but I can't.

I know extra-curricular but Ruri is called "The Mermaid of Bonyari" - I would think if they graced her with the nickname of something like "Mermaid" then they would also be taking her looks into account. Not to mention the whole glasses girl thing is kinda a charm point in Japan.

Nevermind Ruri's also the best friend of... SIGH... KOSAKI (who was given the title... WHY?) and I swear some people could see Ruri as some sort of tsundere.



Darth said:


> so, how much would you pay for this?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]J0IhpkyOWGM[/YOUTUBE]




It's a Vita game so no sale. Looks kinda cheap too, I mean they're all the same poses and such just in different outfits and loads of text.

I wouldn't be surprised if the voice acting was nothing more than a few generic lines, a confession, and some other things.

One would think it would work better as a iOS game...


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 30, 2014)

chapter is out on mangacow

I have a feeling I know the answer to the cliffhanger.


----------



## Lortastic (Jul 30, 2014)

Damn the outfit being a cliffhanger!


----------



## Chad (Jul 30, 2014)

All I got from this chapter:

[YOUTUBE]xdi44gBT31Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Jul 31, 2014)

If it were up to me, Kosaki would move away to an out of prefecture school.


----------



## Roman (Jul 31, 2014)

Detective said:


> If it were up to me, Kosaki would move away to an out of prefecture school.



That's exactly where she would be if she wasn't so lucky that there was an extra spot when she graduated from middle school


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 31, 2014)

So.....some popular guesses from other forums regarding which Costume she chose:

A - Marika's Bunny Costume
B - The Juliet Costume from the Play last year
C - None.She wears her own Uniform/She goes out there being simply herself.
D - Kimono


----------



## imogen lace (Jul 31, 2014)

I so want to know what she is wearing....Golden Witch - I think her being herself is a nice idea but considering the way she loves samurai something of that era could be fun. 

I liked the she told Ichijou the reason why so many girls fall for him, though he is too dense to understand her. She says it as it is and puts herself to one side for the sake of her sister. A noble girl. 

With regard to Kosaki...is it me or does anyone else find the random long piece of hair on one side of her head really irritating...she has short hair but it isn't even...it bugs me.


----------



## Nic (Jul 31, 2014)

Those this series even have a main plot anymore?


----------



## Zaru (Jul 31, 2014)

Nic said:


> Those this series even have a main plot anymore?



Did it ever have one?


----------



## Nic (Jul 31, 2014)

well it had a semblance of one in the first 50-70 chapters.


----------



## Xin (Jul 31, 2014)

"I wonder if senpai would notice me..."

I laughed.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 31, 2014)

Xin said:


> "I wonder if senpai would notice me..."
> 
> I laughed.



The cliche line has to come from somewhere, you know


----------



## Xin (Jul 31, 2014)

"octuple-timing"


----------



## Zaru (Jul 31, 2014)

Wait, 8? Do they consider Ruri, Paula and Fuu part of the harem?


----------



## Xin (Jul 31, 2014)

I think so. 

Was surprised as well


----------



## Darth (Jul 31, 2014)

There's a basis with Ruri but, Paula and Haru?

I don't think Raku ever really had much interaction with either.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 31, 2014)

Who knows? probably every woman that gets to talk with is part of his harem in the eyes of the rest? He has had contact with haru, Fuu, and paula in school grounds so.


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 1, 2014)

You know, by now Onodera has been reduced from a major character to basically being there so Haru has something to feel inferior to. How the mighty have fallen.

Not that I complain.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 1, 2014)

Go Team Haru!


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 1, 2014)

Detective said:


> If it were up to me, Kosaki would move away to an out of prefecture school.




If it were me, Kosaki would have been transferred to another country.

Oh, what a glorious theory would it be that Ono-papa would come in and then have something that takes Kosaki out of the story.



Nic said:


> Those this series even have a main plot anymore?




It does, but tis a Harem - thus the main plot is kinda stretched out a bit otherwise the story would've ended LONG ago.

This story's actually moving pretty fast for, well at least most of the harems I've read, even with the character focus chapters.

The fact that this is an event arc centered around Haru, it's most likely about Haru's feelings growing for Raku than anything else.



Xin said:


> "I wonder if senpai would notice me..."
> 
> I laughed.




Was actually in the last chapter as well...

Laughed then... Laughed now...



The_Evil said:


> You know, by now Onodera has been reduced from a major character to basically being there so Haru has something to feel inferior to. How the mighty have fallen.
> 
> Not that I complain.




Oh but she's still the object of all of Raku's affections despite everyone and their mother wanting him to choose someone else.


----------



## imogen lace (Aug 2, 2014)

re plot...i think there is a bit of a tangent and hope no more women are introduced now as his harem is big enough. i would like to see more with the gangs though and police to spice it up a little. on the whole i am happy with this story though, well i havent gotten bored with it yet which is more than i can say for other stories i have read. its funny.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 3, 2014)

All I can hope to say is it looks like everything involving the two gangs would most likely be a part the story's finale... It doesn't seem like the entire idea behind having our leads fake date - momentarily pacifying the two rival gangs - should be relatively scrapped and forgotten about even if the story likes to present it so otherwise.

There's still that factor, considering it does get brought up at times, like with Shuu and Ruri discussing it as Haru mistakenly overhears while eavesdropping on them. I wouldn't think of it overarching the entire story - as some wanted it to after reading the one-shot, complaining that it wasn't like said one-shot around the time Marika entered the picture...

But definitely more towards the end of the story, most likely when the secrets of the keys and the summer of promises shed more light to how everyone's involved - when feelings cumulate into the eventual heartbreak of some of the girls, friendships get ruined (COUGH Chitoge and Kosaki's COUGH) and Raku is forced to make a choice of whether his feelings for Kosaki would still be as strong enough despite (most likely) her entire character and the reason he was attracted to her is turned upside it's head, or will the hidden feelings for Chitoge the story seems to like hinting subtlety (If you spell it like you would getting hit by a brick to the face) be enough to change his currently one-track mind that Kosaki is the only girl he'll ever be interested in? And what about how the keys determine?

Either way, it'll be likely that everything go down with Raku and Chitoge's fake relationship exposed as a fraud near the end - definitely not long before they graduate high school - and we'll get the gang war people seem to want as a part of the story's most dramatic conclusion.



At the very least, that's how i see it.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 3, 2014)

The gangs don't matter. At this point we have the police through Marika and a chinese crime syndicate through Yui added to the mix as well as the candy shop mafia so I don't expect any "serious" (by this series' standards) conflict from that. 

Don't expect their past to be cleared up until the very end.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 3, 2014)

Yeah, Yui's an odd ball.

My thoughts are that Marika and the police will back down when her whole Illness aspect (and a little character development) causes her to annul their wedding promises and back out of the story.

Yui's words at the start kinda imply she's not going to be a permanent cast member at the end, but still I'm unsure about it.


Besides, if you paid attention, you do realize I'm talking about everything happening at the end of the story - the character's past, possible gang conflict, the truth about the keys and the promises.

I mean, ignore the elephants in the room all you want, it will eventually matter when the loose threads need tying up.





More or less, I'm expecting the Onoderas' dad to pop up and shake everything up. It's kinda the most logical choice in regards to future events. 

Either that or something involving a Christmas Confession - I kinda doubt too much on that, but it would be pretty fun to see.

Or Chitoge and Kosaki finding out that the other girl likes Raku... That would certainly shake things up (though I think that's more towards a Valentine's day plot.)


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Aug 5, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Go Team Haru!



TEAM ONODERA!!!


----------



## imogen lace (Aug 7, 2014)

Thank you drunkenwhale...i agree that the gangs and key thing wont happen to near the end as raku realises his feelings for chitoge. i look forward to that. 

As for the other girls...marika's health ia something i have been wondering about. 

A valentines and xmas special are likely to come around again. I think u r right, the girls will figure out who each other likes. it might cauae a problem but i see chitoge backing down for some reason, stepping away to give onodera a chance. After all she has probably known or suspected he liked onodera from the start. What she wont know is his feelings have changed. 

Anyway...i should be getting ready for work!


----------



## Roman (Aug 7, 2014)

imogen lace said:


> Thank you drunkenwhale...i agree that the gangs and key thing wont happen to near the end as raku realises his feelings for chitoge. i look forward to that.
> 
> As for the other girls...marika's health ia something i have been wondering about.
> 
> ...



That reminds me of what happened during the xmas special actually. Chitoge was distancing herself from Raku and the others which iirc gave Onodera a chance but in spite of that, Raku decided to help mend things between Chitoge and her mom. If Chitoge distances herself again, I can see Raku approaching her instead of trying to get close to Onodera, this time realizing how he really feels about her.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 7, 2014)

Haru confirmed for best Onodera.

chapter is out on mangacow

Also:

LMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAOOOOOOOOOOO at the Award Statue.


----------



## Darth (Aug 7, 2014)

welp. 

welpppppppppppppppppp.

Fun arc.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 7, 2014)

One of the cutest and funniest chapters  so far, though from the wedding dress to the choice of dance partner it was quite predictable


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 7, 2014)

Nice chapter, Haru FTW again


----------



## McSlobs (Aug 7, 2014)

I would be amazed if we actually got an entire arc without seeing Kosaki. Raku needs to get with Haru! She's too cute to ignore


----------



## Chad (Aug 7, 2014)

Dat Shuu trophy 

Haru's got so much more balls than Kosaki.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 7, 2014)

Astral said:


> Dat Shuu trophy
> 
> Haru's got so much more balls than Kosaki.



Well, Kosaki directly asked for a kiss before. PLOT just got in the way


----------



## Roman (Aug 7, 2014)

Haru is best Onodera. Between all the girls, her, Chitoge and Marika are the ones that deserve victory the most, in ascending order. Not really sure where Yui stands tho.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 7, 2014)

^I so agree with that


----------



## McSlobs (Aug 7, 2014)

Freedan said:


> Haru is best Onodera. Between all the girls, her, Chitoge and Marika are the ones that deserve victory the most, in ascending order. Not really sure where Yui stands tho.



Yui can be Raku's weekend booty call


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 8, 2014)

I liked Haru at the end of her whole takeover, to be honest, I can't help but smile a bit that Komi changed a rather unlikable character to - well, a likable one.

But this 'arc' was entertaining to say the least, and Haru managed to mature a bit.

Granted... We all knew Haru was going to win - part of the fact the whole story focused on her was pretty much the clincher.

Well, now that Haru's arc is out of the way, we can get back to Chitoge. A few more weeks in and we'll have a Christmas arc and to which another shake-up.

But what exactly will it be? Ono-poppa? Marika's Illness? A friendship on the verge of collapsing?



Freedan said:


> That reminds me of what happened during the xmas special actually. Chitoge was distancing herself from Raku and the others which iirc gave Onodera a chance but in spite of that, Raku decided to help mend things between Chitoge and her mom. If Chitoge distances herself again, I can see Raku approaching her instead of trying to get close to Onodera, this time realizing how he really feels about her.




Ah yeah... The series did also have that nice bit about how if Chitoge got herself into a mess, Raku would help her out, even when it meant that he would miss out on a chance to be with Kosaki...

I get the feeling that perhaps we'll be seeing more of that, hopefully?

I could kinda see it now. Fake dating aside, Chitoge realizes Raku wants to be with Kosaki - whether she finds out Raku's in love with her (and Kosaki's in love with him), or by Kosaki being the promise girl. And whatever happens at that moment, it would seem like a happy ending for Raku, except - It doesn't.

And then of course Raku goes and finds Chitoge, and then the romance, the feels!!!


----------



## imogen lace (Aug 8, 2014)

I look forward to more Chitoge and a Christmas shake up. 

Yet I also want to see more Shu and Ruri! They so like each other. She is the only girl that doesn't have a thing for Raku and I actually like that. Some of the girls need to meet more guys.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 19, 2014)

Came across this on Tv Tropes today:



> -Mr. Onodera was involved with the Yakuza and/or the Beehive Group.-
> Kosaki's presence at the Summer of Promises has yet to be explained. We know that Raku and Chitoge were together while their fathers negotiated peace between the Yakuza and the Beehive Group, but why would Kosaki be there, too? Her presence would make sense, however, if Mr. Onodera was either a bodyguard for one of the leaders or was brokering the deal.




I swear I've said this before, and maybe perhaps someone added it to TvTropes...

Or it could simply be someone who shared the same idea...


----------



## Stilzkin (Aug 19, 2014)

He should be a third party not one of the two.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 19, 2014)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Came across this on Tv Tropes today:
> 
> 
> I swear I've said this before, and maybe perhaps someone added it to TvTropes...
> ...



I've seen multiple people joke about this possibility. It's certainly something that has yet to be explained


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 19, 2014)

Zaru said:


> I've seen multiple people joke about this possibility. It's certainly something that has yet to be explained




Well, part of the reason I brought it up, was because they used the term "Summer of Promises" - which if anything I've seen, I'm the only one whose used it - predominantly often..


But yeah, no, I look forward to Mr. Onodera appearing - because it's with him that Kosaki gets her connection. Simply because there's no fucking way some Japanese sweets shop gets in the middle of two gangs and the police force without something going on.


Hell, him being in Beehive makes the most sense - considering how their group seems to make "products" that tend to resemble candy.

And any idea of Kosaki and Raku's relationship either blooming or similar would bring the two groups into that expected war.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 22, 2014)

Yeah, it was a nice one. Lol at marika giving up like five times.


----------



## McSlobs (Aug 22, 2014)

Cute chapter. I enjoy any chapter that focuses on Yui or Haru They are better than the rest of the harem by far


----------



## egressmadara (Aug 22, 2014)

A flaw has been found!


----------



## Chad (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 22, 2014)

How does that even work?
Is that a reference to something I'm not aware of?xD


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 22, 2014)

i think it happened in the bible when  Lot's wife gazed back at Sodom and Gomorah's destruction?  biblical proportion bad singing


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 22, 2014)

McSlobs said:


> Cute chapter. I enjoy any chapter that focuses on Yui or Haru They are better than the rest of the harem by far




I cannot agree with that. As long as it isn't a Kosaki chapter, it's alright. Chitoge chapters are best.


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Aug 23, 2014)

Holy crap it sounded like everyone in the classroom was dieing in the class after hearing sensei's voice!!


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 23, 2014)

Well, we now know why he can't remember the promise...


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 23, 2014)

That's some weapon grade tone deafness.

Also never though of Tsugumi as a potential singer.


----------



## Byrd (Aug 23, 2014)

> Chitoge chapters are best.



Romeo and Juliet arc

Mother arc 

She really does have the best chapters


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 23, 2014)

All this time and the manga never once came close to the awesomeness that was Christmas arc.


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 23, 2014)

needs more sex misunderstandings. 

one for each girl!


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Aug 25, 2014)

alekos23 said:


> needs more sex misunderstandings.
> 
> one for each girl!



Well...we can cross off marika off.....i mean you do remember what happen....right....


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 25, 2014)

i think the only one who hasnt had one are the Onodera sibs


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 29, 2014)

new chapter out.

he's so gonna accidentaly propose to Chitosaki,isnt he?


----------



## Zaru (Aug 29, 2014)

Another Chitoge, with no tsun parts at all?
I'm okay with this.


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 29, 2014)

Chitoge and Raku kidnap a princess, causing an international crisis that spirals out of control. Millions die in the ensuing war!

But seriously, I expect that next chapter Chitoge will be supposed to give a speech or something, and it'll be a big rush to swap them back before anyone finds out.

Got to give it to Naoshi, this is pretty innovative arc for him. Also liked the translator jokes.


----------



## McSlobs (Aug 29, 2014)

I hope there's not some lame bit about her holding holds with a boy means a marriage proposal. Can't remember the manga's name but that happened and ruined it.....


----------



## Rax (Aug 29, 2014)

Called it as soon as the chapter started.

So predictable


----------



## Lortastic (Aug 30, 2014)

I wonder if the 2nd Chitoge will open up some international mafia mojo for the story?


----------



## Morglay (Aug 30, 2014)

That name is a nightmare.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 30, 2014)

Red Hero said:


> Called it as soon as the chapter started.
> 
> So predictable



I definitely wasn't the only one who immediately knew it would be a Chitoge lookalike from the first panel where we saw her hair a bit


----------



## Akatora (Aug 30, 2014)

Wasn't that hard to guess we'd see a swap of roles like this, it's tough to place the area the princess is supposed to be from.
Was considering her being newly wed, till they mentioned that her father was the king of said cuntry.
Her cloths look inspired by middel eastern or perhaps balkan area?(No expert here, but i could see a slim chance of the country being in south eastern europe)
Her name made me think middel eastern though.
It's somewhat odd that she can't even speak any english(if she were to be european)

She's probably going to get married soon and she want to use this time to truly feel free.(onodere would have been easier to imagine having a look alike given her black hair and dark eyes)


----------



## Chad (Aug 31, 2014)

I foresee Tsugumi saving Chitoge next chapter.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 1, 2014)

We've had a Romeo and Juliet play plot already, you guys didn't expect a situation like this?

This will also I guess get Raku to appreciate the real Chitoge more, perhaps...



On another note, saw someone calling this a slice of life again because people were complaining about the princess falling for Raku...

Silly stupid person. If this was a slice of life series, we would be seeing Chitoge, Kosaki, and the rest of the girls sans Marika because she lives and breathes Raku - and thus would not be interested in hanging out with the other girls unless the situation calls for it - have fun in a sweets shop or something talking about their everyday lives and how it relates to things the audience would experience on a day to day basis. It would also require Raku to not appear in a chapter for once.

But instead, they always think about their love lives in their hormone addled teenaged heads, as if they have nothing on their minds beyond Raku. They do - they have chatted about going to a shop later but we never get to see anything about that, it's always a framing device to drop girls in or pull them out of the story. This is a harem.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 6, 2014)

He's treating her "like any other girl"? Oh, we know how that turns out most of the time


----------



## Roman (Sep 6, 2014)

Well yeah, not at all surprised she fell for him in one day


----------



## Chad (Sep 6, 2014)

Onodera next chapter.


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 6, 2014)

Chitosaki's gonna meet the rest of the rivals next chap eh? 

Raku's harem skills 2 strong.


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 6, 2014)

Harem 101 no clones, hurry up and go back to your country miss


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 6, 2014)

Zaru said:


> He's treating her "like any other girl"? Oh, we know how that turns out most of the time



If only it was that easy in real life


----------



## The_Evil (Sep 6, 2014)

If manga taught me anything, it's that if you are a nice, helpful guy, girls will come to you in droves.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 6, 2014)

But manga also taughts tha if you are an emo asshole, girls will do the same...


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 6, 2014)

This isn't going to end well when he mentioned the Sweets shop - Obviously Onodera's...

Man, there were two good chapters without Kosaki, now not only are we going to see her once again but little miss foreigner is going to be heartbroken because she'll see Raku being obviously into her.

But perhaps maybe... Maybe we'll get some off revelation to Chitoge that Kosaki's into Raku via little miss?

Also, our princess is also another half? Okay...


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 11, 2014)

It's... Kinda sad... She knew that Raku and Kosaki like each other and that her feelings took a blow - she wasn't going to get with him anyway, but to essentially be turned down like that. This wonderful guy shows you around town, you start to fall for him, and he brings you to this place he really wants you to go to - only for the reason is to meet this girl.

You gotta feel sorry for her, and then you have to wonder how much of a pedestal he puts Kosaki on (we already know though) - to pull someone who is having so much fun with him showing her the culture only for him to showcase this girl out of the blue when she really has nothing to do with the tour - he just felt like visiting Kosaki for the sake of visiting her, and promptly forgot all about being a guide.


But still, I'm looking forward to the next chapter. What will she tell Chitoge INDEED...

Shame though, I get the feeling she'll just leave it at that and keep Chitoge in the dark. The princess is a nice girl.


----------



## GrimaH (Sep 11, 2014)

Shitoge is old and busted. Princess best girl.


----------



## Stilzkin (Sep 11, 2014)

> What will she tell Chitoge INDEED...



I really hope she tells her that Raku is into Kosaki in some way or another.

I get the feeling she might just say that Raku is a guy worth going for, which doesn't really result into that much.


----------



## The_Evil (Sep 11, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> I really hope she tells her that Raku is into Kosaki in some way or another.



That sounds like it could lead to some developments.  We can't have that.



Stilzkin said:


> I get the feeling she might just say that Raku is a guy worth going for, which doesn't really result into that much.



That sounds more likely.


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 11, 2014)

Ugh....our dear mangaka can't resist sticking Kosaki into the story every time a different girl starts falling for Raku. I don't get why he's so smitten with her. She doesn't really have any exceptional traits

I have a feeling the princess will transfer to their school soon


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 11, 2014)

McSlobs said:


> Ugh....our dear mangaka can't resist sticking Kosaki into the story every time a different girl starts falling for Raku. I don't get why he's so smitten with her. She doesn't really have any exceptional traits




That goes with a ton of other pairings in general.

Raku likes Kosaki because she's cute and she represents normalcy in comparison to his yakuza life.


----------



## Darth (Sep 12, 2014)

GrimaH said:


> Shitoge is old and busted. Princess best girl.



lol this guy....


----------



## Roman (Sep 12, 2014)

McSlobs said:


> I have a feeling the princess will transfer to their school soon



With absolutely no doubt


----------



## Azula (Sep 12, 2014)

Raku can make any girl a part of his harem


----------



## Darth (Sep 13, 2014)

The Nisekoi girls are tearing through this contest. 

R.I.P. Marika though, she has met her match.


----------



## Roman (Sep 13, 2014)

Leone ripping through the contest. You make me proud! <3

Wait. How the fuck did she lose to that middle school b***?


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 13, 2014)

Tsugumi lost too


----------



## Darth (Sep 13, 2014)

Yeah Tsugumi's loss was tragic. 

But there was just no beating Shiina's fanbase. 

The masses love an autistic girl.


----------



## Roman (Sep 13, 2014)

I don't get how some of these people vote doe.

Like, how in the blue fuck does one vote for C.C. over Satsuki?

Ryuuko had better win her group, seriously.

I'm pretty confident for Jibril but with Asuna and Shiro's group, I'm not sure Shiro will take it 

But some of the choices are really annoying. Like how does a genuinely strong female character like Olivia Armstrong get beaten by a b*** named Lisa Mishima who knows nothing about life and gets caught whenever she leaves the MC's side. Wat?


----------



## Darth (Sep 13, 2014)

Freedan said:


> I don't get how some of these people vote doe.
> 
> Like, how in the blue fuck does one vote for C.C. over Satsuki?
> 
> ...



Uhm.. 

A vote for C.C, is a vote for Pizza. 

And honestly lets be real, she's wayyyy better best girl material than Satsuki ever was. 

And it seems you're missing the point of the competition...


----------



## Darth (Sep 14, 2014)

Chitoge and Onodera need our help boys. 

Get to it.


----------



## Rax (Sep 19, 2014)

retarded quincy baby face


Please be a Tsugumi chapter.


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 19, 2014)

Raku aint having any of your plots Chitoge 

that was cute tho 

pls dont go Chitosaki  meet the rest of tne Harem first.


----------



## Rax (Sep 19, 2014)

This Princess shit still going on?


----------



## Chad (Sep 19, 2014)

hmm I thought she couldn't speak Japanese, hence why she had to constantly use the translator on her phone. 

So... how was she able to casually speak to Chitoge? Did I miss something?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 19, 2014)

Red Hero said:


> This Princess shit still going on?




Well of course they wouldn't have her just prance off to meet Chitoge and then randomly go on to a separate chapter about Tsugumi without resolving this plot, now would they?

But hey, Tsugumi might be next week... MIGHT be... Considering Kosaki gets multiple one-note chapters in the same span Tsugumi gets at least one...


So yeah, time has definitely given Raku insight on Chitoge's quirks...

Nothing about Onodera liking Raku or Raku liking Onodera for Chitoge to brood about though... I really want that to happen Komi...


----------



## The_Evil (Sep 19, 2014)

Raku instantly recognized Chitoge. That's pretty sweet.


----------



## Lortastic (Sep 20, 2014)

I wonder if the hime will return in future chapters?


----------



## Punk Zebra (Sep 20, 2014)

I can't believe how the author is still dragging this story along.


----------



## Roman (Sep 20, 2014)

Astral said:


> hmm I thought she couldn't speak Japanese, hence why she had to constantly use the translator on her phone.
> 
> So... how was she able to casually speak to Chitoge? Did I miss something?



At the end of the last chapter she revealed she knew Japanese all along but wasn't confident in her use of it.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 20, 2014)

Lortastic said:


> I wonder if the hime will return in future chapters?




I honestly doubt it. But you never know... Hayate the Combat Butler had a character named Athena leave the story after her arc was done only to have her return the next few chapters later (in a little kid form though...) but with Athena, she was established into the story... For better or worse she stayed.

Our Hime here seems to be more of a one-shot deal. Normally these Prince and the Pauper type characters don't come back after they've shown up.

But you never know...


----------



## Darth (Sep 21, 2014)

Well our girls made it pretty far but today, they meet their ends.

Probably.


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 21, 2014)

dunno bout Yoko,but Misaka's gonna win.


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 26, 2014)

chapter 140 raw out.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Tsugumi vs Beehive science,round 5.Sleeping Beauty edition 

does Claude want to rape Chitoge with that stuff?


----------



## Raptor (Sep 26, 2014)

Tsugumi is adorable   Best girl in my opinion.


----------



## imogen lace (Sep 28, 2014)

it seems like forever since i last made a post! I suddenly realised there has been no chapter this week and needed a fix. I liked the last few chapters as it revealed a bit...like how he can read chitoge like a book and how he thought about her. The princess was nice too, classy and not forceful. She realised the situation between him and oonodera easily and identifed her look a like's feelings too, yet she respected them and settled to leave things as they were. However, i get the feeling this won't be the last we see of her. Although i don't mind but if any more women are added to this harem it will start to feel like they will never figure out who his true love is. 

I hoped that the next chapter will have more chitoge scenes in it but i get the feeling it will go back to onodera...

I noticed some conversation about her father, i would be interested in seeing more of all of their parents  to get a better idea of their childhood. 

On a separate note...i noticed a few of you have signatures of pics or anime i have never seen or read before. I am trying to look for other things to read so if any of you have any recommendations and don't mind taking the time to pm me i would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Rax (Sep 28, 2014)

Tsugumi chapter?

My dreams came true


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 28, 2014)

Raku is such a coward How the hell can a highschool student be that afraid to kiss someone?


Only redeeming quality of this chapter is Tsugumi


----------



## The_Evil (Sep 28, 2014)

Being Tsugumi is suffering.

...

No seriously, does she ever appear except to be the butt of the joke?


----------



## Morglay (Sep 28, 2014)

Could be worse... There is always Marika.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 28, 2014)

This chapter was lacking something, I remember the rest of Tsugumi chapters have been way better.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 28, 2014)

The_Evil said:


> Being Tsugumi is suffering.
> 
> ...
> 
> No seriously, does she ever appear except to be the butt of the joke?




Nope. That's kinda how her character is supposed to be.

She can't pursue her feelings because not only does she actively denies them, but because she's locked out of the loop and believes that she simply can't be with him because he's with Chitoge.

In turn, she's also presented as this kind of ace in everything outside regards with romance (which is kinda how these accidents manifest themselves) or femininity and thus the series likes to poke fun of her for not embracing that side of her.

I would kinda like to know what it'd be like if Tsugumi really did find out about them not really dating... Of course Tsugumi would kinda be relieved Raku's available, but the fact that they (or rather, he) lied to her would drop her out of the running in terms of romance and shit.

Not to mention the whole gang war.



Freedan said:


> That is one hell of a dangerous drug there Claude. I wonder if he was secretly hoping to have Raku use it on Chitoge as a test




While I wouldn't put it past him, I also wouldn't put it past him to spray Chitoge himself.


----------



## imogen lace (Oct 2, 2014)

looked like i was too hasty...there was a chapter and all the girls were in it. i thought it sweet that he considered their feelings yet at the same time frustrated. as tsugumi showed, no second thought if it was the other way round. nice random chapter to throw in the mix and show he still has a long way to go.


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 4, 2014)

Ruri x Maiko forever , I need mawrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 4, 2014)

Claude is always in a weird business with those kind of drugs.


----------



## Darth (Oct 4, 2014)

I love ruri/shuu chapters. So he finally told someone other than Raku about his crush on Kyoko-Sensei, and it just had to be Ruri. 

I wish the author would draw Shuu's face more seriously more often. I'm a little tired of the generic mouse face.


----------



## Rax (Oct 4, 2014)

Shuu continuing to be the best male character in the manga


----------



## imogen lace (Oct 4, 2014)

I loved that chapter. So nice to see Shuu more. I miss him, he is a funny side character and i love the fact he has a very serious and kind side. The way he turned that girl down made my heart melt. He was so kind about it. As for Ruri, I love her character too. She is more of a down to earth female and i admire that. I like the fact she likes someone else, just doesn't realise it yet. I hope to see more of these two soon enough because the chapter with her grandfather made me cry. He was so thoughtful it was heart warming.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 4, 2014)

Loved the chapter. It's always refreshing when we get to see that Shuu isn't a one dimensional character.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 4, 2014)

Shuu is actually interesting... Like the way Komi occasionally gives us a chapter to remind us of this fact.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 4, 2014)

Imagining Shuu as Main Protagonist instead of Raku.

Would be the best Romcom ever.

Like, try to imagine Shuu in the locker with Tsugumi pulling off that MAD happy face.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 4, 2014)

so,did Ruri subconsciously try to dispose of the rival by using Raku's harem assimilator powers? 

joking aside,cute chap.hope we get some of Yui next.she kinda vanished huh.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 4, 2014)

That shuu

When I saw the raw of this for a moment i thought that onodera got an Image change until i saw Raku not blushing or comenting on that. then I read the scan.

These sorat cahpters are always good, in a way i think its good that they are kinda scarce since we can enjoy them more.


----------



## Hunter (Oct 4, 2014)

alekos23 said:


> .hope we get some of Yui next.she kinda vanished huh.



Yeah, I've been wondering that too. Been kinda missing her.


----------



## Chad (Oct 4, 2014)

Aww shit, new reaction face.


----------



## imogen lace (Oct 4, 2014)

I love that face


----------



## egressmadara (Oct 4, 2014)

Ruri-chan ftw


----------



## OS (Oct 4, 2014)

Cute chapter


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 6, 2014)

As cute as Ruri and Shuu is... I'm kinda worried that it might not happen. I mean we're getting close to Ruri seemingly admitting that she does care for Shuu, but perhaps with Shuu still lingering over their old teacher, he might reject her the same way...


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 10, 2014)

chapie out.Marika chap!

jeez Naoshi,dont suprise me like that.making a will cause you're scared of animals? 

speaking of that fear,when was this established?did we miss chapters? 

dem animals.

Hamster parents are stupid.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 10, 2014)

nice new chapter, these animal related ones always deliver.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 10, 2014)

alekos23 said:


> speaking of that fear,when was this established?did we miss chapters?




Among Marika's premier arc I'm sure.


Nice fake out with the last will thing - I really do want to know why she's sick though...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 10, 2014)

A crocodile? Really?! 

And of course Chitoge handled it like a boss. xDD


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 10, 2014)

Yeah what kind of school keeps a crocodile?


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 10, 2014)

I am surprised Raku lived long, if I don?t remember wrong at the beginning of the series all of those hated him.


----------



## imogen lace (Oct 11, 2014)

great chapter. both my fav girls. a croc was weird in a school, i agrer though chitoges handling skills were awesome. poor marika. the hamster was cute. do they really eat their young?


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 11, 2014)

This was a good chapter. Marika squirming is always funny.


Chitoge handles animals like a boss. She's great.


----------



## Darth (Oct 11, 2014)

Even Raku was astonished with Chitoge's Crocodile handling skills.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 11, 2014)

"And in this chapter of Nisekoi, we will answer the question of who would win in a fight between crocodile and gorilla"


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 11, 2014)

Well Raku said it, she is a pro.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 11, 2014)

So Raku, if she's a pro, then tap that.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 12, 2014)

Why are Marika chapters so awesome?

At first I was a Tsugumi fanboy.
Marika grows on me more and more though.


----------



## Turrin (Oct 14, 2014)

Picked up this manga, because I was bored and wanted to read a good light comedy series, power read through it. Got to say the comedy is hit or miss for me depending on which character is focused on in that chapter, but I enjoy most of the characters so usually it's a hit. However the pacing is starting to bother the hell out of me; it seems like the story should have been resolved 50-60 chapters ago, but we're not even close to the ending. Just wondering if anyone else feels this way, or it's just me not being too familiar with the genre


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 15, 2014)

Not just you.At this point Jump probably want Komi to drag it out so it can be milked.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 15, 2014)

Familiar with the genre yes... Most of these stories tend to drag out when the plot could be resolved easily, that's kinda the point of it.

As far as length goes, I've seen much longer series.

The thing that you have to take note of Turrin is that even in chapters that don't have much significance to the plot about the promised girl, TIME STILL PASSES.

If you took note that Raku and Chitoge are supposed to be dating for 3 years, and the story has stated that 1&1/2 years have passed - then obviously the story has that much left to go with until the end. Perhaps if not sooner considering if and when the gangs find out they've been duped.

We'll most likely be getting a Christmas arc again in a few weeks or maybe a month or two. Christmas Eve is the Japanese holiday of romance *Twink*

So obviously a significant event that will change the dynamics between the characters will unfold!!!


@Golden: But of course Jump wants sales, but I don't think this series does that well for Jump to simply tell Komi to milk it, especially after Jump took down Komi's other attempts. 

ime still passes in the story yunno...


----------



## Turrin (Oct 16, 2014)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Familiar with the genre yes... Most of these stories tend to drag out when the plot could be resolved easily, that's kinda the point of it.


If that's the case than perhaps I was being a bit harsh with my assessment that the story should have been resolved 50 chapters ago. And to be honest I don't mind the fact that the main character is dense, when it comes to his own romantic problems, and therefore things that could be resolved simplistically become more complicated. However, even with the story being drug out aside, i'd say I still have an issue with the fact that it feels like the plot hasn't progresses for any characters all that much. For example I don't see why the author hasn't just put Ruri and Shuu together yet or start establishing secondary love interests for characters like Tsugumi and Onodera's younger sister. These are just some examples, but they illustrate the fact that there are ways to make the plot progress without actually resolving the "mystery" of the key. 



> The thing that you have to take note of Turrin is that even in chapters that don't have much significance to the plot about the promised girl, TIME STILL PASSES.
> 
> If you took note that Raku and Chitoge are supposed to be dating for 3 years, and the story has stated that 1&1/2 years have passed - then obviously the story has that much left to go with until the end. Perhaps if not sooner considering if and when the gangs find out they've been duped.


I have to say that I hope we're not only at the half-way point for the story yet, as for me that's just way to long of a life-span for this story. Not that I don't enjoy the comedy each week, but it would start to really grate on me if the story went another 100 chapters w/o any resolution in sight.

I also hope the story doesn't string things along for the entire 3-Years and than some. Nor do I really think it will. I think it will probably be resolved around in the next Year (manga-time). When were getting close to the deadline, but not passing it; that way the author can play up the threat of the mafia-war as part of the drama.

What do you mean the gang has been duped though? I don't really think anyone is being duped, unless you mean the two mafia leaders knew all along that Chitoge and Raku made the promise and that's why they made them do the fake relationship thing. Which is something I agree with



> We'll most likely be getting a Christmas arc again in a few weeks or maybe a month or two. Christmas Eve is the Japanese holiday of romance *Twink*
> 
> So obviously a significant event that will change the dynamics between the characters will unfold!!!


Probably, I just hope that it goes somewhere, unlike the last christmas arc, where Raku was on the verge of realizing he liked Chitoge, and than the story kind of forgot about that. In-fact whether some plot progression happens soon or not will probably decided whether I read this weekly or I just let it go to maybe pick it up and power-read through it to the end or not. For now I'm on the fence.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 16, 2014)

Dude, I've been reading Hayate the Combat Butler, same basic premise - over 300 chapters in.

Ironically enough, parts of that main story seem to unfold more lately...



Turrin said:


> For example I don't see why the author hasn't just put Ruri and Shuu together yet or start establishing secondary love interests for characters like Tsugumi and Onodera's younger sister. These are just some examples, but they illustrate the fact that there are ways to make the plot progress without actually resolving the "mystery" of the key.




As per note for harem series, typically the other haremettes (Tsugumi and Haru as you said, for example) don't ever get alternate love interests introduced into the story.

As for Shu and Ruri, well, that's been teased recently.



> I have to say that I hope we're not only at the half-way point for the story yet, as for me that's just way to long of a life-span for this story. Not that I don't enjoy the comedy each week, but it would start to really grate on me if the story went another 100 chapters w/o any resolution in sight.
> 
> I also hope the story doesn't string things along for the entire 3-Years and than some. Nor do I really think it will. I think it will probably be resolved around in the next Year (manga-time). When were getting close to the deadline, but not passing it; that way the author can play up the threat of the mafia-war as part of the drama.




Well, technically... It already is at the half-way point, given the three year time limit given, and it being 1 & 1/2 years in-story.

But yeah, the story will most likely be resolved on the final year, before the agreement ends. There are several things that they need to address. I think with a 4th key appearing and the picturebook references that plot point too, then perhaps that's the biggest sign that we're somewhat in the final stretch.

The things I want aside from ShuXRuri happening are:

- Onodera's dad and Kosaki's connection to the "Summer of Promises"
- Chitoge and Kosaki finding out that the other loves Raku.
- Raku conflicted over feelings between both girls
- Whatever the fuck is Marika's affliction
- Yakuza/Beehive war



> What do you mean the gang has been duped though? I don't really think anyone is being duped, unless you mean the two mafia leaders knew all along that Chitoge and Raku made the promise and that's why they made them do the fake relationship thing. Which is something I agree with




Raku and Chitoge are only in the situation of being fake lovers to pacifiy their respective gang members despite their fathers are good friends. Ironically enough, the gangs totally believe it but if they find out that they really aren't dating, then all hell breaks loose.

In short, the gangs are duped, fooled into thinking our leads are lovers.



> Probably, I just hope that it goes somewhere, unlike the last christmas arc, where Raku was on the verge of realizing he liked Chitoge, and than the story kind of forgot about that. In-fact whether some plot progression happens soon or not will probably decided whether I read this weekly or I just let it go to maybe pick it up and power-read through it to the end or not. For now I'm on the fence.




Something's gotta happen. Hopefully one of the things from above - I want to lean more towards the girls finding out about the other's crush, if not that then Ono-Papa.

Raku realizing he loves Chitoge would be great and certainly adds conflict, but nothing compares to the two girls going from inseparable friends to bitter rivals.


----------



## Turrin (Oct 16, 2014)

Drunkenwhale said:


> As per note for harem series, typically the other haremettes (Tsugumi and Haru as you said, for example) don't ever get alternate love interests introduced into the story.


Haven't seen enough Harem series to really be an authority, but from the few I have, they tend to annoy me, due to a lack of male protagonists, if they go for too long, because it just feels like characters like Tsugumi and Haru, I.E. characters that aren't really part of the main love rectangle (?), don't get enough plot progression.



> As for Shu and Ruri, well, that's been teased recently.


To me it was teased within the first 20 chapters or so, that's why i'm kind of like come on already with it lol.



> The things I want aside from ShuXRuri happening are:
> 
> - Onodera's dad and Kosaki's connection to the "Summer of Promises"
> - Chitoge and Kosaki finding out that the other loves Raku.
> ...


All of this stuff would be good, especially more mafia involvement. When It first picked up the series I kind of thought we'd see Raku have to become some badass mafia hit-man to deal with that aspect of the story. Like saving Chitoge or Tsugumi from various hit-man, but that never happened. I mean to be perfectly honest I was kind of expecting this to have an action element when I picked it up, and basically the comedy and characters have kept me involved with the story. I wonder if that was something intentional on the part of the author to draw in more fanbases or i'm just an idiot 



> In short, the gangs are duped, fooled into thinking our leads are lovers.


Oh that's what you mean, but I kind of wonder to what extent the ganges are really being fooled. I kind of feel there is a strong chance that the gangs know it's fake, and are playing along at the request of the Dons, who know about the promise. However that may not be the case or it may be just the lead members that know.



> Raku realizing he loves Chitoge would be great and certainly adds conflict, but nothing compares to the two girls going from inseparable friends to bitter rivals.


Don't think we'll ever see Chitoge and Onodera having a bitter rivalry, most likely if they found it, it would simply be something along the lines, of let's have a fair fight. 

I feel like it will play out like Toradora. Where one of the girls ends up telling Raku he's in love with Chitoge. Though that could be simply because Toradora is the closest series in style to this one i've seen


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 16, 2014)

If you've seen Toradora, then pretty much any harem series will utterly fail - perfect length, perfect amount of characterization, explored the concept of love deeper.

Compared to that, Nisekoi is more of a comedy series, where the zany expressions and jokes provide the only difference.



Turrin said:


> Don't think we'll ever see Chitoge and Onodera having a bitter rivalry, most likely if they found it, it would simply be something along the lines, of let's have a fair fight.




Yeah, knowing their characters, it would be a situation where one will encourage the other because they're "such good friends"

Really, I just want some sort of conflict.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 17, 2014)

chapter out.kinda boring,but Mamadera's trolling could make next chap interesting.


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 17, 2014)

Even compared to other Onodera chapters, this one was bad.


----------



## Rax (Oct 17, 2014)

Tired of these generic harem shit like Hot springs...

Go to a convention so there can be some cosplaying with these girls


----------



## Darth (Oct 17, 2014)

and here I thought the chapter was great.

fuck you guys you're all a bunch of dera haters.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 17, 2014)

Onodera?s mom made the fucking chapter...oh and that old man being a boss in the kitchen.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 17, 2014)

I have to admit, Nanako made the chapter pretty funny.

But the rest of it was simple Kosaki being herself half the time dodging everything and Raku swooning.


I still think the worst Kosaki chapter was 123...


----------



## Breadman (Oct 19, 2014)

So just got into this series, and holy mother of sweet potatoes, is it good.

Like, seriously, it's become one of my favourite mangas now. I'm surprised by how toned down it is in terms of fanservice compared to many other harem mangas, but hey, I'm good with that.

Tsugumi and Chitoge have quickly become my favourite characters in the manga, along with Raku and Shuu. I mean, seriously, I love their personalities!

I'm kinda excited to see who Raku's gonna end up with in the end, but I'm guessing it'll be Chitoge, given the premise of the story. Wonder what will happen to the other girls then.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 20, 2014)

Considering Chitoge's the only one that remotely gives a shit about the promise, she's the most likely candidate.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 24, 2014)

chapter out.

omg,Raku's brain functioned!


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 24, 2014)

He actually figured it out, but than got trolled like usual.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 24, 2014)

well,just desserts for that beach incident.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 24, 2014)

He needs to work that brain more often - then he might figure out that the other girls like him too.


----------



## Darth (Oct 25, 2014)

So.. Turns out there's a convention in Japan called NisekoiFest dedicated exclusively to Nisekoi..


----------



## Darth (Oct 25, 2014)

Damn that last page made me grin like a madman.

No matter what anyone says, Onodera will still be cutest girl for me in this manga. <3


----------



## Zaru (Oct 25, 2014)

No matter how this manga ends, Komi needs to do an extra omake with "What if" endings for every girl. 



My heart demands it.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 25, 2014)

unless its Harem end


----------



## Detective (Oct 25, 2014)

Zaru said:


> No matter how this manga ends, Komi needs to do an extra omake with "What if" endings for every girl.
> 
> 
> 
> My heart demands it.





alekos23 said:


> unless its Harem end


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 26, 2014)

They typically showcase what happens to every girl at the end of the series if it isn't a harem end.


----------



## Breadman (Oct 27, 2014)

So....... bets on how Raku is gonna find out about Chitoge loving him?

Since we're a few years in in terms of the manga's timeline, the christmas chapters coming up would be excellent for that unveiling........... 

So, how would you guys think/want it to go down?

Raku overhears Chitoge muttering to herself about it.

Raku finds a diary of Chitoge's and reads it at first just for the lols until he finds out.

Raku hears Chitoge talking to one of her parents or somebody else about it.

Shuu is Shuu and trolls Raku around about it, with Shuu having found out about chitoge's feelings towards Raku.

Chitoge confesses to Raku.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 27, 2014)

i see another sleeping Raku cop out to the last option


----------



## Roman (Oct 27, 2014)

Yoshua said:


> So....... bets on how Raku is gonna find out about Chitoge loving him?
> 
> Since we're a few years in in terms of the manga's timeline, the christmas chapters coming up would be excellent for that unveiling...........
> 
> ...



I can actually see Yui pressuring Chitoge into confessing by threatening her that she'll confess to Raku herself.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 27, 2014)

Freedan said:


> I can actually see Yui pressuring Chitoge into confessing by threatening her that she'll confess to Raku herself.




but doesnt Raku already know how she feels? 

one of the rare times,anyway


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 27, 2014)

I think the Christmas chapters will deal with Raku finally figuring out that he might like Chitoge, instead of figuring out that she likes him. Simply because as he is, should he find out if Chitoge liked him he would most likely write it off or be utterly confused about it for a while.

We've already had Kosaki have some development to last a good while...

Yui living with Raku opens up the idea that the Christmas will be about them, as Chitoge's excuse last year was with her mom visiting.

The big thing to excuse Chitoge being with Raku on the Christmas chapters would simply be the fake dating - there's nothing tying Raku to the other girls at the time other than pure complete convenience.


----------



## imogen lace (Oct 29, 2014)

Yoshua said:


> So....... bets on how Raku is gonna find out about Chitoge loving him?
> 
> Since we're a few years in in terms of the manga's timeline, the christmas chapters coming up would be excellent for that unveiling...........
> 
> ...



I don't think that Chitoge will confess to him yet...to be honest i feel that she is more likely to find out about Onodera's feelings first and already knowing, or thinking, he likes Onodera she might back off from him a little. Her behaviour will make him wonder what is happening and hopefully that could lead to him gradually realising his feelings for her. 



Drunkenwhale said:


> I think the Christmas chapters will deal with Raku finally figuring out that he might like Chitoge, instead of figuring out that she likes him. Simply because as he is, should he find out if Chitoge liked him he would most likely write it off or be utterly confused about it for a while.
> 
> We've already had Kosaki have some development to last a good while...
> 
> ...



Due to them being a 'couple' still it wouldn't surprise me if their families have an expectation for them to spend christmas together again. Yui wouldn't like that so much and would try to interfere which would only mean the others would get involved again and there will be one big party. I agree with you though that Raku is more likely to realise his feelings for Chitoge. 

The fact that the recent chapters with Onodera has hinted again at her being his childhood love and the locket i am hopeful that this storyline will come about again some time soon. It makes me wonder if Raku stumbles across Chitoge's key and uses it without her knowing...this might make him then start thinking about her in a different light and slowly burn the candle. She off course would be oblivious to him finding out the truth...just an idea.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 29, 2014)

Well guys, it's been fun. Naruto's ending soon and I don't think there's really much keeping me here aside from a few gaming threads, this one, and a certain fanclub so I'm going to take my leave pretty soon.

I loved discovering and reading this series with you guys, considering you guys tend to not constantly whine about filler or plot we've had some pretty good discussions.

I'll most likely find another forum to meander around in, most likely Arlong Park where I'll see if I can necro the Niskoi thread from last I noticed it (Which was a while now, I'm uncertain if it's active now) but overall, I'll miss most of you guys.


----------



## Darth (Oct 30, 2014)

This chapter is probably one of my favorites. 

and apparently the proper translation of what Gerard said here confirmed what X is.

Tachibana gets the short end of the stick once again though. It must be so suffering to be her.


----------



## Azula (Oct 30, 2014)

What did Kosaki throw at shuu? sandwich? :rofl


----------



## Morglay (Oct 30, 2014)

She was carrying lunch around whilst she was competing? Was she hoping there was an event where she would have to eat it off Raku's buns? That Dera.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 30, 2014)

Wasn't she supposed to be horrible at cooking?

Shuu proving once again he's a legendary troll.


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 30, 2014)

Okay, this chapter was actually kinda funny so that's a plus. I don't rise my expectations for Nisekoi too high so this sort of thing is enough to satisfy me.

Chitoge was cute as always, she's so enthusiastic.

I also appreciate that Raku didn't spend three pages having a mental debate and just choose Chitoge.

Shuu is such a troll.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 30, 2014)

Marika noticed the two gangs. So there's some room for possible plot development.


----------



## reaperunique (Nov 7, 2014)

Sooo new chapter.

Yeah, she does a lot, but I can think of five people off the top of my head that have to do more every day.
Working full-time, chores at home, hobbies, etc. Nothing that would cause you to get a fucking fever from one day to the other. Especially if you get a good nights rest.


----------



## imogen lace (Nov 7, 2014)

@ Drunkenwhale. Will be sorry to see you go. I haven't been a member of this forum for long but your thoughts and input have been interesting. I would love to know your thoughts on Naruto's ending...there are a lot of displeased fans out there. Myself included. 

@everyone - I only just caught up on the last two chapters. They were good. Not so interested in the latter one but the one from last week with the race was fun. Marika definitely has a competitive streak with Chitoge. If the other two girls keep blushing and running every time they think about him then they won't get very far. Sometimes you need to be forceful...although even then men can still be completely oblivious. 

I just hope that this Christmas brings an interesting plot and a hint of a conclusion soon. I want a happy ending that goes my way for once!


----------



## Zaru (Nov 7, 2014)

reaperunique said:


> Sooo new chapter.
> 
> Yeah, she does a lot, but I can think of five people off the top of my head that have to do more every day.
> Working full-time, chores at home, hobbies, etc. Nothing that would cause you to get a fucking fever from one day to the other. Especially if you get a good nights rest.



You underestimate the trope of the weak japanese constitution


----------



## The_Evil (Nov 7, 2014)

I like Yui, but a whole chapter dedicated just to praising her and talking about how perfect she is - without a hint of irony - was just obnoxious.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 7, 2014)

Yui is great but not with Raku spending a whole chapter talking about how perfect she is. Things are at their best when she is actively putting pressure on him rather than Raku's monologues. Come on Yui, I need to you push for more plot progression in your feverish state.


----------



## Morglay (Nov 9, 2014)

If putting the pussy on a pedestal ever applied it would be for this.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 16, 2014)

I like Yui. In my ranking I put her next to Chitoge and Onodera's sister for the best possible pairings. The other three girls are just meh to me.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 22, 2014)

You don't fuck with the chinese mafia when the fucking chinese mafia wants you to fuck the chinese mafia.


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 22, 2014)

Power rankings

Onodera
Chitoge
Yui
Tachibana
Tsugumi 
Haru


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 28, 2014)

This is getting an official Spin-off.




> Taishi Tsutsui (Steins;Gate: Hiyoku Renri no Sweets Honey) is launching an official Nisekoi spinoff manga series called Magical P?tissier Kosaki-chan in the digital manga serivce Shonen Jump+ on Monday. 2015's first issue of Shueisha's Weekly Shonen Jump magazine is announcing the news that same day. As the manga's title implies, the character Kosaki Onodera, whose family runs a Japanese sweets shop, is transforming into a magical girl in this story.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 28, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> This is getting an official Spin-off.



 oh god...


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 28, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Actual Tsugumi Character development chapter.


----------



## alekos23 (Nov 28, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> This is getting an official Spin-off.



Demon King Shuu


----------



## dream (Nov 28, 2014)

Is this going to end anytime soon?


----------



## stream (Nov 28, 2014)

Why? You in a hurry? I'm enjoying the ride


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 28, 2014)

Dream said:


> Is this going to end anytime soon?



Probably Jumps most successful Romcom ever.
Sales more than doubled since the Anime.
Season 2 announced.
Chitoge and Raku told to play being Lovers for 3 years.
Only 1 has passed yet.

What does it look like?


----------



## alekos23 (Nov 28, 2014)

Tsugumi chap was nice


----------



## Darth (Nov 28, 2014)

it's been 3 years already...

been following Nisekoi since the oneshot.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 28, 2014)

In story not how long the Manga has been ongoing.


----------



## Darth (Nov 28, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> In story not how long the Manga has been ongoing.



I'm pretty sure it's been going for 3 years at least..


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 28, 2014)

Uhm....
I believe we're talking past each other.
Didn't know I'm apparently this illiterate.


----------



## Darth (Nov 28, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> In story *not how long the Manga has been ongoing*.





Manga has been ongoing for 3 years now, am I missing something or??


----------



## Zaru (Nov 28, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> In story not how long the Manga has been ongoing.



You know... if it had been 3 years in the story, they'd have graduated from highschool 

The manga started just slightly over 3 years ago.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 28, 2014)

I know the Manga has been ongoing for 3 years!
I said Chitoge and Raku were supposed to act the couple for 3 years, of which only 1 has passed in the story in response to Dream going on if it ends soon.


----------



## Reznor (Nov 28, 2014)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

